# Santa Pod - IT IS ON FOR TODAY - GO GO GO -23rd Jan 2011



## Charlie

THIS IS ON FOR TODAY 23rd JAN - WEATHER FORECASTS CHECKED AND LOOKING AS GOOD AS CAN BE HOPED FOR AT THE MOMENT - SEE YOU ALL THERE 

I propose the Fox Milne Harvester in Milton Keynes as one meet point 
*Convoy meet points*

*Milton Keynes Convoy Meet Point*

*9am *

To depart for SP at 9.15-20am

Harvester
East Lake Park, Tongwell Street
Fox Milne
Milton Keynes
MK15 0SB

1) Charlie
2) Charlie (country boy)
3) Paul (GiddersTT aka Gillian)
4) Kev (diveratt)
5) Robb (T3RBO aka Roberta)
6) Davidevovi (Dave)
7) sixdoublesix (Simon)
8.) Davyrest (Davy)

*Initial Post*

Ladies and Gentlemen, girls and boys I am delighted to announce that the 2nd Annual Santa Pod "Grudge Match" is go go go.
Steve Collier and I in conjunction with last minute and very generous sponsorship from Livingstones Warman Insurance Brokers(http://www.lwib.co.uk) are proud to present for your delectation "Grudge Match - Round 2"

THIS WILL BE HELD ON THE 23RD JANUARY 2011, IF THE WEATHER IS POOR WE WILL BUMP IT TO THE 30TH JANUARY AND PRAY THAT IS OK 

It is of course free to sign up at this stage and should the weather not play ball then you will not have lost anything financially as you pay on the day 

For those of you who aren't aware we (Steve and I) ran an event at Santa Pod in January this year, which was a great success with no rain affecting the runs and the most fantastic amount of banter which ran to 50 pages and over 700 posts making it one of the most viewed and posted upon events threads in the forums history - mainly because of the banter.

The format will remain similar to the inaugural event as there seems little point changing it. Keep an eye on this initial post for information.

We had an area sectioned off for us ideally located close to the stands, cafe and loos and we will be endeavouring to sort the same thing out this time, I have a call in with the chap in charge of all the days at Santa Pod at the moment. (TBC)

We had a whiteboard on which we recorded people's best times and everyone received a voting form to establish the winning cars for the prize categories.

The previous event can be viewed on this link - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=157714&hilit=santa+pod

Steve's Rocketship - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598

Steve will be bringing his soon to be finished beast which for anyone who has been living under a rock for awhile  is a V6 DSG with a ruddy great turbo conversion, a focus for the last event was a race between Steve and I for £1; which I am sad to say I lost resoundingly (the excuses are plentiful of course) I shall not be risking another £1 for obvious reasons.

We will be raffling a passenger ride in Steve's car up the strip, tickets will be available for purchase on the day (as with all modern day competitions, there are conditions: age, are you attractive and female, are you a bit fat etc ) Any money raised will pay initially for the passenger ride bracelet, any excess will go to charity

Hopefully we will have some of the other big turbo boys sign up so Steve doesn't have it all his own way.

The Sponsor

The very generous sponsorship has come about only yesterday as a result of me having a chat with the owner of Livingstones Warman subsequent to sorting and paying for my insurance. I discovered that he is a fellow car nut and not just some corporate dullard :lol: (check out the following link for proof, his ex BTCC Clio is my favourite - http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... lower&aq=f ) this would sit in the dictionary next to the definition of the phrase "loud pedal"

The result of the sponsorship is that we will be in a position to offer a very generous range of prizes including cups/trophies and over £400 worth of money off vouchers on your car insurance. Please note that no insurance is offered on the day. No personal info will be supplied to Livingstones Warman by the organisation team.

We all know insurance has gone up and that it is a painful and necessary evil - so how does £100 off your next policy sound? That is on top of the 25% off you would get if you were a TTOC member - so buy TTOC Membership for £35 and you could save yourself literally hundreds of pounds as well as belonging to one of the best clubs in the business - check out http://www.TTOC.co.uk for details.

The Prizes

The prize categories will either fall into Beauty or The Beast as follows - you can enter both categories of course.

BEAUTY - for the show queens 

1) Overall Car of the day - Trophy and £100 off your insurance
2) Best Paint of the day - Trophy and £50 off your insurance
3) Best Wheels of the day - Trophy and £50 off your insurance
4) Best Interior of the day - Trophy and £50 off your insurance

BEAST - for the drag mongers

1) AAA 1st place - A trophy and £100 off your insurance
2) AAA 2nd place - A trophy 
3) AA 1st place - A trophy 
4) AA 2nd place - A trophy 
5) A 1st place - A trophy 
6) A 2nd place - A trophy 
7) FWD 1st place - A trophy 
8) FWD 2nd place - A trophy

*Other Categories*

1) Furthest Travelled
2) Quote of the Day
3) Charlie's Choice
4) Steve's Choice

Having spoken with Steve we have decided to add some additional classes to the Drag Mongers side of the day.
The above will still apply and be for the fastest 3 cars of the day - this will be referred to as the Triple A class. The below categories will give those of us without a big turbo the chance to win something 

Trophies will be handed out for the above categories 

Dooka http://www.dooka.co.uk

Dooka or Rob as some of us know him will be coming along with his pimped detailing van and will be doing some demonstrations and will be on hand for advice for those of us who like to go the extra mile when looking after our babies appearance. He will also be bringing along some of his personally constructed "wash kits" for purchase.

When

From experience it will be ruddy cold on the day which for anyone running a turbo will give you perfect engine conditions and with quattro a decent launch. Make sure you bring a hat, gloves, sizeable coat and if we are lucky and pray to the God's of weather we won't have any rain, it seemed to work for the initial "Grudge Match"

The Important Stuff

The gates will open from 8.00am with registration for the strip around 9-9.30am - running till 5.30pm subject to weather.

Please bring both parts of your driving license (unless you are really old and have the old type ) I was told that if you only have your photocard section you should be fine but let's not risk that.

The restaurant and shop will both be open so we will have shelter should it be required (fingers crossed)

If your car is likely to cross the line at over 110mph you will need to wear a helmet, this is likely only to affect Big Turbo Boys.

Passengers are allowed at a cost of £10 - this is a one off payment that allows you to be a passenger as many times as you like. There is an age limit of 17 and they will also need to see your driving license. (I will confirm if that is just to prove age)

Accommodation - for anyone wanting to stay there are a few options - http://www.santapod.co.uk/g_stay.php

I suggest this one as a) it is the closest b) it is reasonably priced and c) it would be nice if everyone who plans to stay was in the same place.

Premier Inn Wellingborough
London Road
Wellingborough
Northamptonshire 
NN8 2DP

Phone: 01933 278606 
Travelling time to track: 16 mins approx
Rates: Rooms from £49 per room weekends and £60 weekdays which can accomodate the whole family (max of 2 adults + children).

Please feel free to check http://www.rwyb.co.uk for any further information you may need.
We will be posting up some meet points for those who want to travel in convoy (always fun) and would request that you post up your suggestions so that we can then add them to this post and add names as and when.

So who is up for it? Please supply your username and actual name. It doesn't really matter if you don't have a TT as it's more about the banter than anything.

The Runners and Riders

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........225........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue..........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK1......1.8........?............260........AA...........6.5.........14.5
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Num 42s mate...(?)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.........?..........221.........A............6.6...........14.5
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
53) Nilesong ..........(Erol) (Edna) ...........mincer so not running :roll: :lol: ...................................
54) shanejess..........shane.................Audi A3 diseasel
55) CHADTT..............?...........................


----------



## country boy

Count me in dude  TT or not !


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> Count me in dude  TT or not !


Word to tha mutha G , youz in 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Stick me down for this Charlie great laugh last time so I'll be there and not fussed on dates :wink:


----------



## markypoo

country boy said:


> Count me in dude  TT or not !


You could always take the Golf down the strip


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> Stick me down for this Charlie great laugh last time so I'll be there and not fussed on dates :wink:


Excellent Mark, great to have you on board, I would like another chance to have a good look over your new(ish) car I haven't seen it for over 2 years.



markypoo said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in dude  TT or not !
> 
> 
> 
> You could always take the Golf down the strip
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Charlie is a show biaatch only Mark, drives at the speed a squashed hedgehog travels :roll: maybe with some peer pressure we could get him to succumb 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick me down for this Charlie great laugh last time so I'll be there and not fussed on dates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Mark, great to have you on board, I would like another chance to have a good look over your new(ish) car I haven't seen it for over 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in dude  TT or not !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always take the Golf down the strip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Charlie is a show biaatch only Mark, drives at the speed a squashed hedgehog travels :roll: maybe with some peer pressure we could get him to succumb
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Dont I know he's a show QUEEN so lets hope he gets the Golf huh :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie count me in this time, think im going to sling the new TT up the strip


----------



## V6RUL

As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.
This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
I have guessed on some potentials but would require some confirmation for other runners and riders please.

stevecollier [Steve]
GrahamsTT [Graham]
TonyRigby [Tony]
bigsyd [Syd]
MattB [Matt]
Spen [Spen]
Shell [Shell]

If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.

Stef


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie count me in this time, think im going to sling the new TT up the strip


Nice one Simon (apologies if I have misremembered your name, I think of you as the one that lives in the rough bit of MK  :-* )

It would be great to have some MK2 lads and lasses along 

Charlie


----------



## country boy

markypoo said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in dude  TT or not !
> 
> 
> 
> You could always take the Golf down the strip
Click to expand...

I'll just hold the coats and watch :lol:


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Hi lads, after a fantastic event last year we couldnt resist doing it again.
> 
> Im amazed Charlie wanted to double up again, esp after the embarassment and payouts he had to do last time.
> We had a fantastic time last Jan and Charlie and I went through a learning curve relating to the ups and downs of running an event.
> This one promises to be even better, now we know what to do.. :lol:
> 
> Im not sure if Charlie will be running himself as im not sure if there will be any 150 or 180s running for him to compete with..
> 
> To all who are unsure about actually running themselves, dont worry, just being there listening to the noises generated by some crazy machines is enough to get the adrenalin flowing.
> If anybody feels brave enough, i think we would be looking for someone to volunteer to do a post event write up and take some shots and vids. Big thanks to Redscouse last time who came up with a few good moments.
> 
> Ive heard one or two rumours that their may be a MK2 contingent turning up, but we will have to wait and see if that actually happens. Would be good to have both sides represented and a few head to heads.
> Steve


Watch it Stephanie 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in dude  TT or not !
> 
> 
> 
> You could always take the Golf down the strip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll just hold the coats and watch :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I think we will all be wearing them, you can guard all the trophies 

Charlie


----------



## ian222

That sounds a very well organised event Charlie and Steve. Count me in.


----------



## SAVTT240

Yesssssssssssssssss.

i'm in :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you going for a run down the strip Charlie????? if so are we on for the 50p bet again????? :lol: 
I can possibly stretch to a pound as it might help you pay for your wedding :wink:

SAV..


----------



## Charlie

ian222 said:


> That sounds a very well organised event Charlie and Steve. Count me in.


Fingers crossed heh - Steve and I have been discussing it for a while and we thought the addition of a sponsor would add to the event as we could give out some really nice trophies (like last time) and we all know that insurance is a bitch, so any way to save some money on that has to be welcome.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss.
> 
> i'm in :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are you going for a run down the strip Charlie????? if so are we on for the 50p bet again????? :lol:
> I can possibly stretch to a pound as it might help you pay for your wedding :wink:
> 
> SAV..


Sweet Sav - I will decide a bit closer to the time  - now I have a new clutch and am running the full remap I would eat you for breakfast and then sh*t you out at the end of the strip, however I may take the route of talking like a big man and then pussying out on the day instead :wink: :lol:

I will add you to the list.

Charlie


----------



## phodge

Hmmmmm...we could be tempted....

Might have to choose which car to bring though.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul

390 miles in the middle of winter  no can do sorry pretty boy :-*


----------



## Charlie

phodge said:


> Hmmmmm...we could be tempted....
> 
> Might have to choose which car to bring though.... :wink: :lol:


Penny please please please bring both, the car is irrelevant it is the people that make the event and you would both be very welcome  shall I pencil you in ?

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

wul said:


> 390 miles in the middle of winter  no can do sorry pretty boy :-*


Ah well at least you looked to see how far it is sweetie :-* :-*

I would have thought it would be a good opportunity to test out the new exhaust and remap, but I guess you are just scared 

Charlie


----------



## phodge

Charlie said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...we could be tempted....
> 
> Might have to choose which car to bring though.... :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny please please please bring both, the car is irrelevant it is the people that make the event and you would both be very welcome  shall I pencil you in ?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yeah, pencil us in. We'll probably bring the TT....wouldn't want to show anyone up!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just hold the coats and watch :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I think we will all be wearing them, you can guard all the trophies
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yes look after them for Moi :wink: the trophies I meant not the coats :lol: :-*


----------



## wul

Charlie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 390 miles in the middle of winter  no can do sorry pretty boy :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well at least you looked to see how far it is sweetie :-* :-*
> 
> I would have thought it would be a good opportunity to test out the new exhaust and remap, but I guess you are just scared
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Haha don't start yer nonsense sir.I will have a wee look closer to the time,if there's a nyt on the drink,good company and the weather ain't too bad I may change my mind.


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie count me in this time, think im going to sling the new TT up the strip
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Simon (apologies if I have misremembered your name, I think of you as the one that lives in the rough bit of MK  :-* )
> 
> It would be great to have some MK2 lads and lasses along
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Lol no hoodies hanging round my local tesco or a video shop with a bar in it;-)

Will be interesting to see some mk2 up against some mk1! And I figured out how to use the launch control the other day!!!!


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssssssssss.
> 
> i'm in :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are you going for a run down the strip Charlie????? if so are we on for the 50p bet again????? :lol:
> I can possibly stretch to a pound as it might help you pay for your wedding :wink:
> 
> SAV..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Sav - I will decide a bit closer to the time  - now I have a new clutch and am running the full remap I would eat you for breakfast and then sh*t you out at the end of the strip, however I may take the route of talking like a big man and then pussying out on the day instead :wink: :lol:
> 
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Joke of the year !!!!!!! Charlie........ lol

Bet you £1.00 you bottle it??? Can you afford another clutch ???????????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...we could be tempted....
> 
> Might have to choose which car to bring though.... :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny please please please bring both, the car is irrelevant it is the people that make the event and you would both be very welcome  shall I pencil you in ?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, pencil us in. We'll probably bring the TT....wouldn't want to show anyone up!! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Excellent  yeah yeah yeah - tell David to man up and bring it along 



wul said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 390 miles in the middle of winter  no can do sorry pretty boy :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well at least you looked to see how far it is sweetie :-* :-*
> 
> I would have thought it would be a good opportunity to test out the new exhaust and remap, but I guess you are just scared
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha don't start yer nonsense sir.I will have a wee look closer to the time,if there's a nyt on the drink,good company and the weather ain't too bad I may change my mind.
Click to expand...

Hopefully some will come down the night before and stay in the hotel in the initial thread, if so I will just advise everyone to make sure their door is locked 



sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie count me in this time, think im going to sling the new TT up the strip
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Simon (apologies if I have misremembered your name, I think of you as the one that lives in the rough bit of MK  :-* )
> 
> It would be great to have some MK2 lads and lasses along
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no hoodies hanging round my local tesco or a video shop with a bar in it;-)
> 
> Will be interesting to see some mk2 up against some mk1! And I figured out how to use the launch control the other day!!!!
Click to expand...

Are you startin on me crew bruv, the hoodies massive are me fam bludd 

Definitely interesting to see the MK2 toodle up the strip 



SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssssssssss.
> 
> i'm in :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are you going for a run down the strip Charlie????? if so are we on for the 50p bet again????? :lol:
> I can possibly stretch to a pound as it might help you pay for your wedding :wink:
> 
> SAV..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Sav - I will decide a bit closer to the time  - now I have a new clutch and am running the full remap I would eat you for breakfast and then sh*t you out at the end of the strip, however I may take the route of talking like a big man and then pussying out on the day instead :wink: :lol:
> 
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joke of the year !!!!!!! Charlie........ lol
> 
> Bet you £1.00 you bottle it??? Can you afford another clutch ???????????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

er     I could do with the quid 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie count me in this time, think im going to sling the new TT up the strip
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Simon (apologies if I have misremembered your name, I think of you as the one that lives in the rough bit of MK  :-* )
> 
> It would be great to have some MK2 lads and lasses along
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no hoodies hanging round my local tesco or a video shop with a bar in it;-)
> 
> Will be interesting to see some mk2 up against some mk1! And I figured out how to use the launch control the other day!!!!
Click to expand...

Not seen the 2007 mk1 V6 before.. :roll: 
V6 vs V6 if you get your niggles sorted out.. :roll: i didnt have a V6 to play against back in Jan.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

You better watch out Charlie, on the Italy Trip Savs car seemed to be reasonably quick in my rear view.. :lol:

Im currently sat in Boston airport chuckling.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> You better watch out Charlie, on the Italy Trip Savs car seemed to be reasonably quick in my rear view.. :lol:
> 
> Im currently sat in Boston airport chuckling.. :lol:
> Steve


Don't worry Steve, I will just give it "the large" on here and then possibly mince it on the day with some sort of spurious F1 style excuse  Sav is pretty old so I reckon I can just take him on the reaction time, he will be dithering with his hearing aid whilst I floor it 

Safe flight home buddy.

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie

Have you guys ever thought of running different classes, some of us FWD boys wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> Have you guys ever thought of running different classes, some of us FWD boys wouldn't stand a chance!


If there are more than 2 FWD TTs running or any other sub categories that can compete against each other, i will deffo be putting trophies up mate. It would be nice if you can find some of your friends on your side that want to play.
Steve


----------



## Fictorious

Although I'm no longer a TT owner I had these dates penned in as possibly going anyway, plus steve owes me a passenger ride so extra incentive, just got to check my exam dates first


----------



## V6RUL

Fictorious said:


> Although I'm no longer a TT owner I had these dates penned in as possibly going anyway, plus steve owes me a passenger ride so extra incentive, just got to check my exam dates first


If you can get there, we can sort something out mate.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever thought of running different classes, some of us FWD boys wouldn't stand a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> If there are more than 2 FWD TTs running or any other sub categories that can compete against each other, i will deffo be putting trophies up mate. It would be nice if you can find some of your friends on your side that want to play.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Definitely buddy, we can be very flexible as required, as above Steve has very generously offered to donate some additional trophies as required, although our sponsor Livingstone Warmans Insurance Brokers (http://www.lwib.co.uk) has been very accomodating so far, as such I am sure they would be happy to add a few extra trophies/prizes to the list.

It's all about the banter and getting a group of likeminded peeps together for a fun if cold day out, prizes are a bonus 

Shall I add you to the list?

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

Fictorious said:


> Although I'm no longer a TT owner I had these dates penned in as possibly going anyway, plus steve owes me a passenger ride so extra incentive, just got to check my exam dates first


Post up when you know the score buddy and I can add you to the list if you can make it.

Charlie


----------



## Grahamstt

Count me in, I've never done this before so be gentle with me :-* 
23rd would suit as the 16th i will be earning brownie points from the previous weekends Autosport show
Grahamstt - erm Graham :wink: 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Grahamstt said:


> Count me in, I've never done this before so be gentle with me :-*
> 23rd would suit as the 16th i will be earning brownie points from the previous weekends Autosport show
> Grahamstt - erm Graham :wink:
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Nice one erm Graham  feel free to bring the other half, mine will be coming along - I will add you to the list 

I am afraid no inference or guarantee can be offered to suggest in any way shape or form that we will be gentle with you, in fact I would suggest that we will not in fact be at all gentle and you must prepare yourself for extreme piss takery if the need arises 

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever thought of running different classes, some of us FWD boys wouldn't stand a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> If there are more than 2 FWD TTs running or any other sub categories that can compete against each other, i will deffo be putting trophies up mate. It would be nice if you can find some of your friends on your side that want to play.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely buddy, we can be very flexible as required, as above Steve has very generously offered to donate some additional trophies as required, although our sponsor Livingstone Warmans Insurance Brokers (http://www.lwib.co.uk) has been very accomodating so far, as such I am sure they would be happy to add a few extra trophies/prizes to the list.
> 
> It's all about the banter and getting a group of likeminded peeps together for a fun if cold day out, prizes are a bonus
> 
> Shall I add you to the list?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well at the moment I don't obviously have anything planned, subject to change so I reckon I will be up for this. Is it free to run? or is there a signing on fee?


----------



## Charlie

LOL no it's not free to run buddy, there is a standard £10 entrance fee and then if you want to go up the strip it is £25 for an unlimited number of runs  let me know if you want me to add you.

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie

Charlie said:


> LOL no it's not free to run buddy, there is a standard £10 entrance fee and then if you want to go up the strip it is £25 for an unlimited number of runs  let me know if you want me to add you.
> 
> Charlie


Ah ha, lol well I did think there must be some other sponsor's involved to fund it all otherwise. Cool sign me up! not 100% sure whether I will be going on the strip yet depends whether I get a remap sorted out before hand. Put my name down for attending regardless.


----------



## Charlie

McKenzie said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no it's not free to run buddy, there is a standard £10 entrance fee and then if you want to go up the strip it is £25 for an unlimited number of runs  let me know if you want me to add you.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha, lol well I did think there must be some other sponsor's involved to fund it all otherwise. Cool sign me up! not 100% sure whether I will be going on the strip yet depends whether I get a remap sorted out before hand. Put my name down for attending regardless.
Click to expand...

Good lad  It doesn't matter whether you run or not, as long as you can take the banter you will be fine :lol: . We will be aiming to provide hot drinks on the day as we did last time - when I say we I really mean Trev 

I shall add you to the list  - ps what is your first name?

Charlie


----------



## davyrest

Hi charlie 
Put me down for it . Im not bothered about dates as i can fit around any of them


----------



## V6RUL

His first name is Mr.

IIm in departures now and stocked up with duty free, coming home, stevies coming home.. :lol:

Hey Davey, you be carefull, you know what happened last time you were under strain.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nicely sorted Steve, surprised noone seen that before lol

Would like to see a mk1 v6 bs a mk2 v6. Maybe not yours thou, it's more like a v6.5!!!


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Nicely sorted Steve, surprised noone seen that before lol
> 
> Would like to see a mk1 v6 bs a mk2 v6. Maybe not yours thou, it's more like a v6.5!!!


I will do anything to make it a good day, apart from paying the entry fee for everyone..  
I have a feeling there may be 1 or 2 mk1 V6s coming as well, once i put the pressure on.
That will be a tripple wammy mk1 mk1.5 mk2. Just waiting for Robkyn to fess why he has bottled out. I try to keep spelling his name wrong as it riles him, hopefully he will be biting sooner rather than later.. :lol: that guy with the most modded mk2 TT in the universe.. :roll: hope he has got a few bits bolted to the engine instead of a million LEDs.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

Charlie said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no it's not free to run buddy, there is a standard £10 entrance fee and then if you want to go up the strip it is £25 for an unlimited number of runs  let me know if you want me to add you.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha, lol well I did think there must be some other sponsor's involved to fund it all otherwise. Cool sign me up! not 100% sure whether I will be going on the strip yet depends whether I get a remap sorted out before hand. Put my name down for attending regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lad  It doesn't matter whether you run or not, as long as you can take the banter you will be fine :lol: . We will be aiming to provide hot drinks on the day as we did last time - when I say we I really mean Trev
> 
> I shall add you to the list  - ps what is your first name?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

As long as there is plenty of hot coco im sold! First name is Daniel. Cheers.


----------



## Charlie

davyrest said:


> Hi charlie
> Put me down for it . Im not bothered about dates as i can fit around any of them


Good lad Davy, I was going to call you if you didn't see this  please note your new nickname on the initial post 



McKenzie said:


> As long as there is plenty of hot coco im sold! First name is Daniel. Cheers.


Daniel we are not pensioners about to go to bed with our thermals on, we are hardcore strippers :roll: :lol: (drag strippers I hastily add 

Tea and coffee to feed the caffeine needs will be provided  coco will not 

Charlie


----------



## KimTT

Count us in!!
(as long as I'm not working


----------



## l0ad3d9

Is this open to only tt's or would it be open to other cars?


----------



## VSPURS

Have I mentioned I'll be bringing my little car along?


----------



## Charlie

k10mbd said:


> Count us in!!
> (as long as I'm not working


Nice one, can you post up your first name, so I can add it to the list please.

Charlie



l0ad3d9 said:


> Is this open to only tt's or would it be open to other cars?


It's more about the people and the banter than the cars so yes you would be very welcome in whatever you are rollin in 

Charlie



VSPURS said:


> Have I mentioned I'll be bringing my little car along?


I think you might have buddy  contender right there for the top Trophy and £100 off your insurance with our event sponsor Livingstones Warman (www.LWIB.com) although you have NOS don't you :?

Charlie


----------



## phodge

Charlie said:


> Tea and coffee to feed the caffeine needs will be provided  coco will not


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If we can't have coco, can we have hot chocolate...??


----------



## richieshore

Hiya buddy as I said on the MK2 thread, weather dependent I'll be up for this - basically if I can physically get there, I will!


----------



## KimTT

my name is kim  also brett will be with me


----------



## Charlie

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea and coffee to feed the caffeine needs will be provided  coco will not
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> If we can't have coco, can we have hot chocolate...??
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Penny, you ain't that old  I will have to see what we can manage 



richieshore said:


> Hiya buddy as I said on the MK2 thread, weather dependent I'll be up for this - basically if I can physically get there, I will!


Nice one Richie, you're added to the list.



k10mbd said:


> my name is kim  also brett will be with me


Excellent Kim, I will add you and Brett to the list.

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Yes please Charlie but only if you grow another bad arse beard for added banter :lol:

23rd would suit me best - I'm sure the boys will come with me again


----------



## V6RUL

Nice to see another banter merchant arriving.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> Nice to see another banter merchant arriving.. :roll:
> Steve


You never know he might even turn up in a bra again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see another banter merchant arriving.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You never know he might even turn up in a bra again :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And 1 for the car as well.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Yes please Charlie but only if you grow another bad arse beard for added banter :lol:
> 
> 23rd would suit me best - I'm sure the boys will come with me again


Oh it's on biiiatch  I have been considering another beard as it gets colder, looking like a tramp has some advantages  i.e people throwing money in my general direction whenever I sit down - good way to make up some betting money 

I will add you to the list buddy, great to have you onboard again and I think we are looking to make it the 23rd 

I do have the bra on at the moment and it is covered in iron on transfers too  the haters are gonna love it 

Charlie Beard Boy


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> 22) TT51 (Nelly)


 :lol: :lol:

Bring it on beard boy :-*


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22) TT51 (Nelly)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bring it on beard boy :-*
Click to expand...

It's on like Donkey Kong mofo. I am gonna take you down, down to China Town (I have no idea what the China Town thing means, but heard it in a film and always wanted to use it )

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22) TT51 (Nelly)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bring it on beard boy :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong mofo. I am gonna take you down, down to China Town (I have no idea what the China Town thing means, but heard it in a film and always wanted to use it )
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

You won't be talking like a gangsta once you have facial hair you will be out saving the earth up trees and trying to stop world pollution from nutters driving fast cars. You will bottle it


----------



## V6RUL

I wonder how long it will be before Charlie comes out with the " i have to look after my clutch " quote.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

I have to look after my clutch :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> You won't be talking like a gangsta once you have facial hair you will be out saving the earth up trees and trying to stop world pollution from nutters driving fast cars. You will bottle it


Tru dat homes 

C Pimp


----------



## v800mjh

Any dates fine with me  get me on that list..

Martin.


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Any dates fine with me  get me on that list..
> 
> Martin.


Nice 1 Martin.
V6 RULE.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

v800mjh said:


> Any dates fine with me  get me on that list..
> 
> Martin.


Nice one Martin, I shall add you to the lists 

I think we will be running with the 23rd Jan and usingt he 30th as backup in case of cack weather.

Charlie


----------



## jim mc

Hi Charlie
I am newish to the tt world i have had her 12 months and have started doing mods when i get spare cash. Can i come along for the day and see what goes on 
Jim :-| :roll: 
Silver ttr 2000 225bhp


----------



## Charlie

jim mc said:


> Hi Charlie
> I am newish to the tt world i have had her 12 months and have started doing mods when i get spare cash. Can i come along for the day and see what goes on
> Jim :-| :roll:
> Silver ttr 2000 225bhp


Hi Jim

Hell yeah you can buddy, everyone is very welcome whatever they have or haven't done to their car, their is no obligation to run up the strip unless you really want to 

I can tell you that if you haven't done it before you will be buzzing with adrenaline as you pull up to the lights, I was crappin myself 

I will add you to the list

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> jim mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charlie
> I am newish to the tt world i have had her 12 months and have started doing mods when i get spare cash. Can i come along for the day and see what goes on
> Jim :-| :roll:
> Silver ttr 2000 225bhp
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim
> 
> Hell yeah you can buddy, everyone is very welcome whatever they have or haven't done to their car, their is no obligation to run up the strip unless you really want to
> 
> *I can tell you that if you haven't done it before you will be buzzing with adrenaline as you pull up to the lights, I was crappin myself *
> I will add you to the list
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

*SO WAS YOUR CAR WITH ''CLUTCH DUST'' !!!!!!!! LOL*

PS. When we were there last week, 3 Fiat turbo's destroyed by the strip & just managed to crawl/limp to the end !!  I think one actually had to be towed !!


----------



## V6RUL

Take note then Sav, heard you liked Fiats, well your car sounds like a cinquetento thingy.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

stevecollier said:


> Take note then Sav, heard you liked Fiats, well your car sounds like a cinquetento thingy.. :lol:
> Steve


Oiiiiiiiiiiiiii pick on your own type u V6 loser !!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Who asked for ure two pence worth !!!!!!

LOOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

You know i'm only joking steve, how is the car going ?????

ps...... Tell me you've found the Lob Claw ??????????? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

SAVTT240 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take note then Sav, heard you liked Fiats, well your car sounds like a cinquetento thingy.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oiiiiiiiiiiiiii pick on your own type u V6 loser !!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Who asked for ure two pence worth !!!!!!
> 
> LOOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> You know i'm only joking steve, how is the car going ?????
> 
> ps...... Tell me you've found the Lob Claw ??????????? :wink:
Click to expand...

Het you, the smell is driving the guys in the garage mad.
I keep telling them there must be a dead rat in a corner or Les's slippers hiding somewhere.
Ive had an update from the indie today as ive been into see them, will post the weekly up tomoz.
Now im back in the land of the living from doing 2 weeks of nights in Boston..what a bodyshock..timezones and nights..not funny. 
Normal service has resumed till Sunday when i fly off to Macedonia again..bloody 3 flights to get there and its only 2700 miles away.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charlie
> I am newish to the tt world i have had her 12 months and have started doing mods when i get spare cash. Can i come along for the day and see what goes on
> Jim :-| :roll:
> Silver ttr 2000 225bhp
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim
> 
> Hell yeah you can buddy, everyone is very welcome whatever they have or haven't done to their car, their is no obligation to run up the strip unless you really want to
> 
> *I can tell you that if you haven't done it before you will be buzzing with adrenaline as you pull up to the lights, I was crappin myself *
> I will add you to the list
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SO WAS YOUR CAR WITH ''CLUTCH DUST'' !!!!!!!! LOL*
> 
> PS. When we were there last week, 3 Fiat turbo's destroyed by the strip & just managed to crawl/limp to the end !!  I think one actually had to be towed !!
Click to expand...

SHHHHHH 



SAVTT240 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take note then Sav, heard you liked Fiats, well your car sounds like a cinquetento thingy.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oiiiiiiiiiiiiii pick on your own type u V6 loser !!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Who asked for ure two pence worth !!!!!!
> 
> LOOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> You know i'm only joking steve, how is the car going ?????
> 
> ps...... Tell me you've found the Lob Claw ??????????? :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL @ V6 loser  - watch out Sav I think Steve will be destroying both of us this time round :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT51

I hope we will all be thrilled by Steve's car and would love to see it go against the likes of the big turbo 1.8t boys 

Roll on Jan 23rd.

@ Charlie sorry I mean beard boy you won't be able to use the shiftgate as an excuse now :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> I hope we will all be thrilled by Steve's car and would love to see it go against the likes of the big turbo 1.8t boys
> 
> Roll on Jan 23rd.
> 
> @ Charlie sorry I mean beard boy you won't be able to use the shiftgate as an excuse now :lol:


Think you will find that the BT boys have gone to 2 litre now, 1.8 is so yesterday for them.
Steve


----------



## TTRS_500

put me down


----------



## Charlie

TTRS_500 said:


> put me down


I don't think that's legal for humans mate, just animals in this country :lol: sorry i just could not resist, what's your first name buddy?

Charlie


----------



## 666MRB

Put me down Charlie! Sounds like a laugh.

First name is Matt.

Cheers


----------



## TTRS_500

Charlie said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's legal for humans mate, just animals in this country :lol: sorry i just could not resist, what's your first name buddy?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Had to read it twice before I got that one  :lol:

Its Jason!


----------



## Charlie

666MRB said:


> Put me down Charlie! Sounds like a laugh.
> 
> First name is Matt.
> 
> Cheers


Nice one Matt, I shall add you on to the list 



TTRS_500 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's legal for humans mate, just animals in this country :lol: sorry i just could not resist, what's your first name buddy?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to read it twice before I got that one  :lol:
> 
> Its Jason!
Click to expand...

Get used to the banter and silliness Jason, that's what it's all about 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

TTRS_500 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's legal for humans mate, just animals in this country :lol: sorry i just could not resist, what's your first name buddy?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to read it twice before I got that one  :lol:
> 
> Its Jason!
Click to expand...

Hi Jason, cant figure out what motor your running as its not in your signature.. :roll: 
Will you be watching from the sidelines or you going to send her up the strip.
A few of us might want to see what youve got..are you a rebadged TTS  
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Nope Jason has a TTRS and is aiming for around the 500bhp mark, he also better get his ass up the strip as I would love to see an RS do its thing. I only know this from peeking over at the MK2 section 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Nope Jason has a TTRS and is aiming for around the 500bhp mark, he also better get his ass up the strip as I would love to see an RS do its thing. I only know this from peeking over at the MK2 section
> 
> I may have to start the power list to see whos in what category.
> Hopefully allot more AAA Class boys running to help keep all entertained.
> 666MRB, god wonder what this chappie is running then.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Matt P

sign me up


----------



## Charlie

Matt P said:


> sign me up


Good lad, I will add you to the lists 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

this is going to be a monster meet if the weather is kind like it was last year.
We can do some scoobie bashing, hopefully and the waiting times will be short to get on the strip.
Steve


----------



## terrorTTwin

Me please!


----------



## Charlie

You're in buddy  what's your first name so I can add it to the list?

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Me Please.

tony_rigby_uk AKA Tony


----------



## Redscouse

I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.

Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.

Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better  

Paul


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.
> 
> Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better
> 
> Paul


Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.


----------



## Redscouse

McKenzie said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.
> 
> Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Im a wimp mate, dont fancy it :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.
> 
> Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.
Click to expand...

Thats sounds like a guy who knows who to pick on.. :lol: 
Thought you already had a head to head going on Mc, maybe your one of those trouble causes.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.
> 
> Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats sounds like a guy who knows who to pick on.. :lol:
> Thought you already had a head to head going on Mc, maybe your one of those trouble causes.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Haha, I knew Paul would back down :lol: shame though, could of been a good laugh taken on a tuned diesel!
You can never have enough head to heads! As long as the car's are similar in pace. So don't get any thought's Steve! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.

Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better  

Paul[/quote]

Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.[/quote]

Thats sounds like a guy who knows who to pick on.. :lol: 
Thought you already had a head to head going on Mc, maybe your one of those trouble causes.
Steve[/quote]

Haha, I knew Paul would back down :lol: shame though, could of been a good laugh taken on a tuned diesel!
You can never have enough head to heads! As long as the car's are similar in pace. So don't get any thought's Steve! :lol:[/quote]

I wouldnt dream of winding a MK2er up. Christian got 500bhp from hiss TTS at Awesome on Saturday at the RR so i have to be carefull who i upset and anyway if thats you in your Avatar, i would hate to pick on a small child like person..  
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> I wouldnt dream of winding a MK2er up. Christian got 500bhp from hiss TTS at Awesome on Saturday at the RR so i have to be carefull who i upset and anyway if thats you in your Avatar, i would hate to pick on a small child like person..
> Steve


Look's like it could be very close between the high horsepowered car's then. Small! im 5'8 but that's not that small surely!?


----------



## Charlie

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Me Please.
> 
> tony_rigby_uk AKA Tony


Good lad Tony, I am looking forward to seeing what you can do with all the buggering about and fine tuning you have had done 



Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended this earlier this year, and would like to come along next year also.
> 
> Looking at the dates i doubt i can make it (dont come back from Oz and NZ til 15th Jan) so no chance on 16th and im working 23rd. If it falls back to the 30th i can come along, so will hang fire and see.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice list going Charlie, should be a good event..... as good as last year if not better
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, you don't fancy taken me on?? you have 4wd but im willing to go to a head to head, even though you have 4wd more bhp and more torque but hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Im a wimp mate, dont fancy it :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL you beat me to it Paul, although you said you were going to practise before next time and would definitely run !!!! I am sure you can get someone else to stir the yogHurt :wink: in your absence :-*

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

That's the spirit Daniel, throw the gauntlet down 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

TT all sorted now Charlie, V6 is back in business! Will be slinging it down the strip now I know it wont go pop...


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt dream of winding a MK2er up. Christian got 500bhp from hiss TTS at Awesome on Saturday at the RR so i have to be carefull who i upset and anyway if thats you in your Avatar, i would hate to pick on a small child like person..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like it could be very close between the high horsepowered car's then. Small! im 5'8 but that's not that small surely!?
Click to expand...

Christian [ 2zero ] had a 500 blip. He has a TTS stage 1 so produced slightly less than 500, more 300ish mark.

Hopefully there will be 7 or 8 big boys there to help keep the entertainment going.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> TT all sorted now Charlie, V6 is back in business! Will be slinging it down the strip now I know it wont go pop...


Awesome news Simon, I was going to have to start calling you Simone if you didn't  so what was wrong with it ??

Thanks again for the voucher, nice to see you the other night, sorry I looked such a pikey (needed to fit in ) my mate has decided he doesn't really want it :-( so I have decided to give it to my Dad for his birthday as it is before the cut off date 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt dream of winding a MK2er up. Christian got 500bhp from hiss TTS at Awesome on Saturday at the RR so i have to be carefull who i upset and anyway if thats you in your Avatar, i would hate to pick on a small child like person..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like it could be very close between the high horsepowered car's then. Small! im 5'8 but that's not that small surely!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christian [ 2zero ] had a 500 blip. He has a TTS stage 1 so produced slightly less than 500, more 300ish mark.
> 
> Hopefully there will be 7 or 8 big boys there to help keep the entertainment going.
> Steve
Click to expand...

The fact that you like big boys is probably a conversation for another sort of forum entirely Steve :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
oops, a slip of the tongue.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve loves a bit of the big boys


----------



## bigsyd

put me down for this     don't get to exited, only there as a spectator   

got to give some of you a chance down the strip .... and over to you [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240

bigsyd said:


> put me down for this     don't get to exited, only there as a spectator
> 
> got to give some of you a chance down the strip .... and over to you [smiley=behead.gif]


    
yEAH !!

Come on SYD , YOUR NOT THAT OLD :wink: Do ONE run & you'll be hooked  
Guarantee it'll give you such a RUSH you'll want more ......... Not that LYNDA dont give you that now [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:

:-* Sav.....


----------



## TTsline02

Pop me down too Charlie - won't be running, spectating with Syd


----------



## Charlie

Ok so we have some ladies signed up how nice :lol: :lol:

Welcome on board Syd and also TTsline02 - I shall add you both to the list 

TTsline02 I don't know your first name buddy, can you pm or post it up for the list please.

Good to have you girlies on board 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie ..... 

The list grows :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:

At this rate were going to need a bigger area if everyone turns up, it was good where we were last time are you going to try to get that area & a bit more for jan ???? :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie .....
> 
> The list grows :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:
> 
> At this rate were going to need a bigger area if everyone turns up, it was good where we were last time are you going to try to get that area & a bit more for jan ???? :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is certainly the plan Sav  I have phoned and spoken to someone who said in principal it should all be fine, I need to confirm with the main man though so will update accordingly 

I hope to have a gazebo again and dooka (Rob) will have an area to do detailing demonstrations.

I am going to try to organise a posers section and have a holding area for those running so that there is space for people to come and go easily regards access to the strip.

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

If everyone turns up and the weather matches last year this is going to be the best meet of the year!


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> If everyone turns up and the weather matches last year this is going to be the best meet of the year!


That would be nice  I don't think it will rival evenTT11 though or various others.

The weather is a bit of a risk to be fair, we were pretty lucky last year - we have decided to offer the back up date in case we have to cancel last minute due to inclement conditions.

It will be fantastic to see your car go down buddy, a definite highlight of the day for many I have no doubt.

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

If Event11 was at The Pod then I'd agree with you as I was keen to have a driving element of the event!

I think 30 plus TT's, some serious Banter, and a great location to give the car some play time is about perfect "if we get the weather".


----------



## SAVTT240

I reckon the list will go 40+ :wink: :wink:

It will be the best event of the year !!!!!! lol.........   

I AINT pushing your '' tt TANK '' again so make sure you have plenty of fuel Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> If Event11 was at The Pod then I'd agree with you as I was keen to have a driving element of the event!
> 
> I think 30 plus TT's, some serious Banter, and a great location to give the car some play time is about perfect "if we get the weather".


I agree Steve, this could be one biggun.
It should give enough time for peeps to be all up and running and to even fit all those stealth mods that peeps are going to keep quiet about.. :roll: 
Even if some people dont run and remember to bring warm clothes, for a tenner per person entry, its cheap as chips to see potentially the biggest turn out of TTs outside of an organised/official event.
You got any secret mods we need to know about Steve?

Sav, i dont remember that one, maybe thats where i kicked your butt time wise cos you gave me a push off the line, maybe..  now wheres that claw. Ive told the indie to search high and low for it whilst she is naked.
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Event11 was at The Pod then I'd agree with you as I was keen to have a driving element of the event!
> 
> I think 30 plus TT's, some serious Banter, and a great location to give the car some play time is about perfect "if we get the weather".
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Steve, this could be one biggun.
> It should give enough time for peeps to be all up and running and to even fit all those stealth mods that peeps are going to keep quiet about.. :roll:
> Even if some people dont run and remember to bring warm clothes, for a tenner per person entry, its cheap as chips to see potentially the biggest turn out of TTs outside of an organised/official event.
> You got any secret mods we need to know about Steve?
> 
> Sav, i dont remember that one, maybe thats where i kicked your butt time wise cos you gave me a push off the line, maybe..  now wheres that claw. Ive told the indie to search high and low for it whilst she is naked.
> Steve
Click to expand...

NOT YOU !!! U PLONK !!!!!!!!!!!

I meant STEVE - AKA VSPURS ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

As the waiting time was approx 2 hours PLUS when we went a few weeks ago we were pushing the old vspurs car down to the line in the que  

SAV...


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> You got any secret mods we need to know about Steve?


I might have a couple of new bits and bobs to be revealed by then!


----------



## terrorTTwin

VSPURS said:


> I might have a couple of new bits and bobs to be revealed by then!


Under your Santa Claus outfit?! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got any secret mods we need to know about Steve?
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a couple of new bits and bobs to be revealed by then!
Click to expand...

MM. Just hope i can get mine run in, in time and get the wick turned up a little.. :roll: 
Hopefully Santa will bring me a few bits and bobs too.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got any secret mods we need to know about Steve?
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a couple of new bits and bobs to be revealed by then!
Click to expand...

Oh Christ we have Steve admitting to liking big boys and now another Steve threatening to show off his bits and bobs :lol:

I think we need to nip this sort of talk in the bud right now 

Maybe it is the name Steve ?? :lol:  :-*

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

*AAA* BT Boys

*AA* Modified

*A * Standard

*2WD* Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......247.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin


----------



## McKenzie

Colour: Blue
0-60: 5.9 est


----------



## richieshore

Mines actually White and is completely standard.


----------



## V6RUL

All sorted guys, sometimes getting it wrong, gets a faster response..  
Steve


----------



## richieshore

It's a MY11 too so actually est. 208bhp! :lol: I think the brochure says 0-62 in 6.1? Ha ha.


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> It's a MY11 too so actually est. 208bhp! :lol: I think the brochure says 0-62 in 6.1? Ha ha.


It all depends on how you drive it my friend


----------



## V6RUL

richieshore said:


> It's a MY11 too so actually est. 208bhp! :lol: I think the brochure says 0-62 in 6.1? Ha ha.


OK, your in. We are looking at 0 to 60 times so youve gone even faster without moving.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## richieshore

McKenzie said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a MY11 too so actually est. 208bhp! :lol: I think the brochure says 0-62 in 6.1? Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on how you drive it my friend
Click to expand...

That's why I said that the brochure claims 6.1! Ha ha ha, I'll probably be spinning the front wheels for at least 5 seconds! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

richieshore said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a MY11 too so actually est. 208bhp! :lol: I think the brochure says 0-62 in 6.1? Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on how you drive it my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said that the brochure claims 6.1! Ha ha ha, I'll probably be spinning the front wheels for at least 5 seconds! :lol:
Click to expand...

I tell you my friend that once that adrenalin kicks in you probably will be spinning for a short time. 
The strip is addictive though.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> I tell you my friend that once that adrenalin kicks in you probably will be spinning for a short time.
> The strip is addictive though.
> Steve


Oh hell yeah, my legs were shaking and the adrenalin was coursing around my body - that was the only reason I didn't do very well :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
225......... A.......6.5........16


----------



## ian222

Mark i think your car is quicker than that.


----------



## Charlie

ian222 said:


> Mark i think your car is quicker than that.


Tactics mate tactics  he wants a trophy to add to his conkers one from evenTT10 :lol:

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark i think your car is quicker than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tactics mate tactics  he wants a trophy to add to his conkers one from evenTT10 :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
I was taking into account me behind the wheel and having to pay for anything plus a 4th coat of paint on my hardtop :roll:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Steve you knocked a second off the V6 0-60 @ 4.5s !!?? crikey, gonna have to see that!


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Steve you knocked a second off the V6 0-60 @ 4.5s !!?? crikey, gonna have to see that!


The mk1 to 60 is 6.2 and mk2 to 60 is 5.5 from parkers guide.
Seeing as i havnt run the car yet its all guestimation and im hoping my numbers are on the conservative side. I may have 1 or 2 additional toys to help me along, so only he upstairs knows whats going to happen.
My build thread indicates 520+, well that is conservative as well and is at the wheels, not the fly, but the car needs running in so we will see what we get by the time the Pod comes along.
Steve


----------



## country boy

Is there an actual date for this yet ?


----------



## V6RUL

country boy said:


> Is there an actual date for this yet ?


Yep. Its the 23rd Jan, with a fall back of the 30th Jan if the weather plays a part.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an actual date for this yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Its the 23rd Jan, with a fall back of the 30th Jan if the weather plays a part.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yeah Steve and I discussed it last week and I am going to add it this week - in fact might as well update the title thread right now 

edit: I have added the date to the thread title and also the initial post .

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

So will anybody be staying over the night before?


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> So will anybody be staying over the night before?


Maybe its a bit early to think of that until a bit closer to the time but i would probably be up for it unless there is a good convoy from the North West.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So will anybody be staying over the night before?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its a bit early to think of that until a bit closer to the time but i would probably be up for it unless there is a good convoy from the North West.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Watch out Mark, sounds like Steve thinks you are a big boy 

We will post up regarding convoy meet points a bit nearer the time. Staying the night before is a good idea if you are running as you want a good nights sleep if you are going to need your reactions on the strip 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

I know its weather dependent thats the thing, but if the forecast is bad Im sure they'll move it to the reserve date and they dont take payment on booking :wink: 


Charlie said:


> Watch out Mark, sounds like Steve thinks you are a big boy
> 
> Charlie


I could always do the windmill to prove it :roll:


----------



## v800mjh

BHP....Class....Est 60....1/4 Mile 
250......... A.......6.3........15.1


----------



## V6RUL

Im speaking to Autograph Cars at the mo to see if they will be able to bring EVOs, Project Veyrog down to the Pod.
Its currently undergoing its next revision of upgrades and could be lighting up the strip.
Hopefully, if its a go then im going to have to be carefull they dont sabotage mine as they are sitting next to each other in the garage at the mo.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

stevecollier said:


> I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.
> 
> *AAA* BT Boys
> 
> *AA* Modified
> 
> *A * Standard
> 
> *2WD* Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
> As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.
> 
> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
> 2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
> 3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man
> 4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
> 5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
> 6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black
> 7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
> 8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7
> 9) Hark...................(Matt).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
> 11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
> 12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
> 13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue
> 14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator
> 15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver
> 17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
> 18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
> 19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver
> 20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
> 21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
> 22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1
> 24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
> 25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
> 26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
> 27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
> 29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
> 30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
> 34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
> 35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black


I think there are some shy ones Charles. Come on guys fess up with you guesstimates..
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Not sure what you would call my state of tune AA?

265 -- AA -- 5.5 -- 14.0


----------



## sixdoublesix

25...... Ford Escort Estate!!?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Grey, that would have won the AA Class last Jan at 7C temp. Glad im out of such a competitive league.

Ezzy is a mate of another runner so be carefull how you dis it out, but they r in 2wd Class.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Can't wait, I've never been to a dragstrip before even as a speccy


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> Can't wait, I've never been to a dragstrip before even as a speccy


Welcome to the tarmac from the mud and ruts.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

I swear I thought I put my name down for this - I am off to check the thread on the other side lol


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> I swear I thought I put my name down for this - I am off to check the thread on the other side lol


I thought there was someone missing from the usual suspects.. :lol: 
You will have to post up if you want putting down as Charlie is the gate keeper [ he is a hairy troll ]
Steve


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> 25...... Ford Escort Estate!!?? :lol: :lol:


Well spotted Simon, a couple of my friends that came to the last one are coming and since Jan have both defected to old Fords - knowing one of them he wilol have changed his car again by Jan 



Matt B said:


> I swear I thought I put my name down for this - I am off to check the thread on the other side lol


OOPS I will check too, it is more difficult maintaining two lists for a semi-retard like myself  I will add you in the meantime.



stevecollier said:


> he is a hairy troll
> Steve


Not any more  beard has gone replaced by manly stubble  and had a haircut on Friday so looking rather less like some pikey tramp 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

thats briliant! I would love to see if someone turns up in a Escort estate, Capri or Cortina then chucks it down the strip against a TT.

last time there was the lad that had the Escort with no bonnet but some hotrod engine!


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> thats briliant! I would love to see if someone turns up in a Escort estate, Capri or Cortina then chucks it down the strip against a TT.
> 
> last time there was the lad that had the Escort with no bonnet but some hotrod engine!


Yep, i fried him.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## country boy

Heres my stats:

Class-All of its own

BHP-250

0-60-Seriously...on 20's!!

1/4 mile-Low and slow baby

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

country boy said:


> Heres my stats:
> 
> Class-All of its own
> 
> BHP-250
> 
> 0-60-Seriously...on 20's!!
> 
> 1/4 mile-Low and slow baby
> 
> :lol:


Nothing like going for the dumming down approach.
1 advantage of 20s is when in the future you pay for the quantity of air you use, you will be quids in.. :lol:
I will factor your 20s in for a reasonable time mate.
Will you be in the GTI or TT? 
Steve


----------



## country boy

The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday


----------



## V6RUL

country boy said:


> The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday


 8) you would be in the 2WD class unless its an R.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday


C Dog, I just text you about the 5  are you actually gonna give it a go this time ? 

Charlie


----------



## country boy

Charlie said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> C Dog, I just text you about the 5  are you actually gonna give it a go this time ?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

OG,no i wont be taking it up the strip,just not my thang :lol: I just like to come along for the crack and catch up with the other homies!!


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> C Dog, I just text you about the 5  are you actually gonna give it a go this time ?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OG,no i wont be taking it up the strip,just not my thang :lol: I just like to come along for the crack and catch up with the other homies!!
Click to expand...

Word 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

country boy said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf hopefully :? Damn DVLA are taking forever to send the stuff back so it can go back on its original plates! Should be through this week though so i can pick it up on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> C Dog, I just text you about the 5  are you actually gonna give it a go this time ?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OG,no i wont be taking it up the strip,just not my thang :lol: I just like to come along for the crack and catch up with the other homies!!
Click to expand...

There will be other things going on for the non runners too.
Steve


----------



## ian222

Not decided yet wheather i am running, i have a boost leak. (excuses, excuses)


----------



## SAVTT240

ian222 said:


> Not decided yet wheather i am running, i have a boost leak. (excuses, excuses)


You've got 2 months to fix it !!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come on think you need a bettter excuse :wink:


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not decided yet wheather i am running, i have a boost leak. (excuses, excuses)
> 
> 
> 
> You've got 2 months to fix it !!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Come on think you need a bettter excuse :wink:
Click to expand...

+1 :roll: :lol: Ian that's almost as lame as my window issue excuse that you ribbed me for 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Having yellow brakes gives you an extra 20bhp to make up for any leaks.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

I've got yellow brakes it's definitely an extra 30bhp not 20


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> I've got yellow brakes it's definitely an extra 30bhp not 20


Of course your going to have 30 more, you are a V6er.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....*profile*..*profile*..*signature*..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done.. 8)

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..
> 
> Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....*profile*..*profile*..*signature*..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*
> 
> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img
> 
> Done.. 8)
> 
> If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
> Steve[/quote]
> 
> I fancy it Stephanie :-)
> 
> Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..
> 
> Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....*profile*..*profile*..*signature*..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*
> 
> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img
> 
> Done.. 8)
> 
> If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
> Steve[/quote]
> 
> I fancy it Stephanie :-)
> 
> Charlie[/quote]
> 
> Just make with do with the logo Charlene.. :P
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## V6RUL

Come on guys, lets fill in the gaps..ive had a guess at some..hope ive got your right.. :roll:

*AAA* BT Boys

*AA* Modified

*A * Standard

*2WD* Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red........Work in progress
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).......MK1....1.8.........Silver......225
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black........240
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver.......225
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue.........225
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red.........225
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver.......225
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black........225
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black.......lots
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......247.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?


----------



## TTRS_500

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red........Work in progress
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7
9) Hark...................(Matt).......MK1....1.8.........Silver......225
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black........240
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver.......225
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........White.............335......AAA........4.5.......12.8 achieved
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue.........225
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red.........225
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver.......225
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black........225
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black.......lots
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......247.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?


----------



## V6RUL

well done. Something to build on for Jan..  
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Stephanie and I are just in the process of finalising the trophy details for on the day - looks like we are going to have quite a few to present on the day 

I will post up pics when we have made our final decision.

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Hey, Charlene. I will have a look through the exclusive solid gold diamond encrusted options today and we can hopefully finalise with Ratners soon.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Hey, Charlene. I will have a look through the exclusive solid gold diamond encrusted options today and we can hopefully finalise with Ratners soon.. :lol:
> Steve


Oh I rather like the Chinese made plastic World Cup replica's in 2 inch tall option at 4p each :lol: they will fit in my handbag nicely 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Seems like were going all Dallas and Dynasty, with the name tweaks.. 8) 
Steff


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Seems like were going all Dallas and Dynasty, with the name tweaks.. 8)
> Steff


 :lol: I thought it was reminiscent of Scrubs with Dr.Cox calling newbee girls names :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Im to old for scrubs, i thought it was Charlene Tilton [ the poison dwarf ] and Steffanie Beecham [ the pretty one ]
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Im to old for scrubs, i thought it was Charlene Tilton [ the poison dwarf ] and Steffanie Beecham [ the pretty one ]
> Steve


You're just too old 

Charlie


----------



## jeules0

Charlie, sounds like a remedy to cure the winter blues!

Not sure about the standing quarter, but would like to put faces to names and see some other TTs, so weather permitting, put me down.

Chris


----------



## Charlie

jeules0 said:


> Charlie, sounds like a remedy to cure the winter blues!
> 
> Not sure about the standing quarter, but would like to put faces to names and see some other TTs, so weather permitting, put me down.
> 
> Chris


Good lad Chris, you don't have to go down the strip if you are scared :wink:  I will add you to the list and you can compete for the trophies in: Car of the Day, Best Paint, Best Wheels, Best Interior, Furthest Travelled etc etc 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....*profile*..*profile*..*signature*..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## jeules0

[/quote]

Good lad Chris, you don't have to go down the strip if you are scared :wink:  I will add you to the list and you can compete for the trophies in: Car of the Day, Best Paint, Best Wheels, Best Interior, Furthest Travelled etc etc 

Charlie[/quote]
Not sure the term 'lad' applies these days, Charlie.........

Last time I went round a track was 20+ years ago at Brands Hatch in my Wankel rotary-engined Audi NSU Ro80, so not sure about competing against the testosterone-fuelled young bloods on this Forum! :mrgreen: But you never know, on the day, I might just fancy it!

Chris


----------



## V6RUL

I can smell a ringer.
Just wait till i tell everyone your an x world racing car champ.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jeules0

stevecollier said:


> I can smell a ringer.
> Just wait till i tell everyone your an x world racing car champ.. :lol:
> Steve


All I know is that I'm called the Stag. ( Well, I think that's what she called me :lol: )


----------



## Charlie

jeules0 said:


> Not sure the term 'lad' applies these days, Charlie........
> 
> Chris


Oh I seeeee, you have recently had a sex change and like to be called Christine now, nothing to be ashamed of buddy, we're all friends here. Just don't wear a skirt on the day as you may have Stephanie on your case :wink: :lol: :lol: :-*

Charlene


----------



## jeules0

Charlie said:


> jeules0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the term 'lad' applies these days, Charlie........
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seeeee, you have recently had a sex change and like to be called Christine now, nothing to be ashamed of buddy, we're all friends here. Just don't wear a skirt on the day as you may have Stephanie on your case :wink: :lol: :lol: :-*
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

How very dare you! :lol:

BTW How many posts does one have to make to get rid of the Newbee tag, or is a time thing?


----------



## V6RUL

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2.....?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......247.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver


----------



## Hark

I need changing please Steven. 

Hark 3.2 Z4M


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> I need changing please Steven.
> 
> Hark 3.2 Z4M


No probs Matt, your details have been ammended.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

jeules0 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeules0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the term 'lad' applies these days, Charlie........
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seeeee, you have recently had a sex change and like to be called Christine now, nothing to be ashamed of buddy, we're all friends here. Just don't wear a skirt on the day as you may have Stephanie on your case :wink: :lol: :lol: :-*
> 
> Charlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very dare you! :lol:
> 
> BTW How many posts does one have to make to get rid of the Newbee tag, or is a time thing?
Click to expand...

LOL Christine, I honestly can't remember it is so long ago now (4 years almost) I don't think it is that many though (it is post related) maybe 50/100? I am sure someone else will know for sure.



Hark said:


> I need changing please Steven.
> 
> Hark 3.2 Z4M


I think you mean Stephanie, but she seems to have picked up on it 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Sleep is very overated and i have a job that allows me to surf all day, but not youtube or ebay [ thankgod ] although i did make a few interesting purchases last night.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

stevecollier said:


> Sleep is very overated and i have a job that allows me to surf all day, but not youtube or ebay [ thankgod ] although i did make a few interesting purchases last night.
> Steve


Do they do that in Mac


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep is very overated and i have a job that allows me to surf all day, but not youtube or ebay [ thankgod ] although i did make a few interesting purchases last night.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do that in Mac
Click to expand...

Ive been to macclesfield and to be honest i would rather be here.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

We have an additional sponsor for the Best Paint category  Big Syd has very kindly offered up a brand new tub of Zymol Carbon Carnauba Wax ...this is the stuff http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-car-w ... uba-wax/0/

This is a £55 wax and a great prize for anyone however much time they spend detailing their baby 

Big thanks to Syd for this very generous donation to the event and he has assured me that he will not be entering his QS, which I think will be a big relief for those that know his car  there wouldn't be much point him winning back his own prize.

We will be asking Syd to present the prize and associated trophy for the category on the day - the first he will know of this is when he reads this post 

Thanks Syd.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

I could be in with a chance of winning 'furtherest travelled' :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> I could be in with a chance of winning 'furtherest travelled' :lol:


erm, are you sure.. :lol: 
Mac to Pod 2500miles
Steve


----------



## TT51

Looking forward to this 

Steve how is your car coming along

Neil


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Neil, i am expecting an update today which i will put up. 
Its got to the tricky stage now of shoehorning it all in and doing the plumbing, im not sure the pics would show too much but i will try a little wrte up and guide of whats happened.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Stephanie please can you update Gidders from a Ford to a V6 DSG TT coupe  I have lured him into the fold after 3 and a bit years of trying. All it took was 200 yards in it 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Nice one Steve looking forward to seeing the beast go and having a peek under the bonnet :twisted:

Will have another read of your thread when you update it with more info/pics 

And hey Beard Boy are you still going to be sporting the kiddie sticker bra at the pod :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2.....?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul).........MK1....V6...........?
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......247.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver


----------



## TT51

Last time I was at the pod earlier this year for USC my boys insisted I take a photo of them with the ladies :wink:



Might be a bit cold for these in January but if anyone can supply them... :lol:

Oh and one of them took a photo of this bike, I don't know why


----------



## sixdoublesix

I think them pictures are really good but shame them ladies got in the way, I often have that problem with pretty ladies walking infront of the camera just as im about to take a pic of something!


----------



## McKenzie

I might not be able to attend this any more, got some gearbox issues. 1st gear seems pretty rooted, not sure of the cause but can't get the car in for a few weeks. If it's worse case then won't be in action but hopefully it's less terminal than thoughts are proving. I will keep you posted guys. Sorry girls, Charlene and Steph!


----------



## Grahamstt

Nice bike Neil, looks as tho the seat has dissappeared   
:lol: 
Graham


----------



## TT51

Grahamstt said:


> Nice bike Neil, looks as tho the seat has dissappeared
> :lol:
> Graham


Hey Graham I'm glad you pointed that out I will have to tell my boys there must be something wrong with that model :lol:


----------



## richieshore

McKenzie said:


> I might not be able to attend this any more, got some gearbox issues. 1st gear seems pretty rooted, not sure of the cause but can't get the car in for a few weeks. If it's worse case then won't be in action but hopefully it's less terminal than thoughts are proving. I will keep you posted guys. Sorry girls, Charlene and Steph!


Sounds like code for I'm scared of getting my arse kicked to me! :wink:


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Nice one Steve looking forward to seeing the beast go and having a peek under the bonnet :twisted:
> 
> Will have another read of your thread when you update it with more info/pics
> 
> And hey Beard Boy are you still going to be sporting the kiddie sticker bra at the pod :lol:


Hell yeah Nelly, I shan't have a tramp beard this time so need to give you something to take the pi55 out of me for 

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> I think them pictures are really good but shame them ladies got in the way, I often have that problem with pretty ladies walking infront of the camera just as im about to take a pic of something!


LOL Simone - we believe you 



McKenzie said:


> I might not be able to attend this any more, got some gearbox issues. 1st gear seems pretty rooted, not sure of the cause but can't get the car in for a few weeks. If it's worse case then won't be in action but hopefully it's less terminal than thoughts are proving. I will keep you posted guys. Sorry girls, Charlene and Steph!


Plenty of time to sort them out buddy and you are in with a real shout of a trophy too  I will be getting them next week and posting pics - that may convince you 



richieshore said:


> Sounds like code for I'm scared of getting my arse kicked to me! :wink:


Hmm that was my first thought 

Charlene


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might not be able to attend this any more, got some gearbox issues. 1st gear seems pretty rooted, not sure of the cause but can't get the car in for a few weeks. If it's worse case then won't be in action but hopefully it's less terminal than thoughts are proving. I will keep you posted guys. Sorry girls, Charlene and Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like code for I'm scared of getting my arse kicked to me! :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha, you nasty piece of work! I'm worried I may have a big bill to pay out depending on why is has gone wrong and what has gone wrong and you think i'm scared!!? I wouldn't of bought my self a half kilo brand new knob to make shifts even smoother if that was the case! Also the aero kit is also going on on monday to help out with added front grip 









O yeah!!!


----------



## richieshore

:lol: :lol: :lol: Don't worry I'm only messing, I hope the car's alright! Gear knob Looks nice, I look forward to seeing it in next month... :wink:


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't worry I'm only messing, I hope the car's alright! Gear knob Looks nice, I look forward to seeing it in next month... :wink:


I know your messing  Well with any luck I should be there next month, if it was 5/6th that was playing up it wouldn't be bad but I don't fancy trying pulling away in 2nd since 1st is rooted! It is a nice knob, it glows in the dark as well!


----------



## Charlie

OOh what a lovely knob, I am sure Stephanie will like it too 

Fingers crossed your car is ok

Charlene


----------



## McKenzie

Charlie said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOh what a lovely knob, I am sure Stephanie will like it too
> 
> Fingers crossed your car is ok
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Cheers Chaz, I went for the stainless steel EX version instead of aluminium as I like a heavy knob :wink: Will let you know either way what happens.


----------



## V6RUL

I just cant comment on your knob.
Stef


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> I just cant comment on your knob.
> Stef


Are you telling me you don't like me knob? common Stef I thought you would know a good knob when you see one!


----------



## V6RUL

You certainly qualify as being a big knobber driving a mk2.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> You certainly qualify as being a big knobber driving a mk2.. :lol:
> Stef


 :lol: I can't argue with that.


----------



## V6RUL

I feel Charlene will be making an anouncement soon.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> I feel Charlene will be making an anouncement soon.. :roll:
> Stef


LOL nope, they should be with me tomorrow, one was missing from the consignment to our supplier so he has chased it up and said they should go out today - that said I haven't heard from him to say they are on the way so I won't hold my breath.

It's not like we don't have loads of time 

Charlene


----------



## PeTTe-N

Add me onto the list for this please girls, standard spec with zero mods.  This will be my first meet since getting the TT and it'll be great to see the faces and cars behind the names. Decided I couldn't really miss this tho, gotta be worth it just to see what Steph's beast will do down the strip 

Oh, and of course I'll be flying the V6 flag and looking to blow away a few standard spec 225's [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

I'd better get some new coilpacks on order :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2.....?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....*profile*..*profile*..*signature*..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

I am delighted to say that I received all of the trophies this morning and haveing unwrapped them and inspected them all I am seriously delighted with the quality and how fantastic they look 

I would like to say a big thanks to our official sponsor Livingstones Warman Insurance Brokers (www.LWIB.co.uk) who incidentally offer 25% discount to TTOC members and anyone signed up to this event :lol: ; as without their support these trophies would not have been possible.

We have split the drag categories with different trophies so:

The Silver Helmets are for the AAA class with the larger one for 1st place
The Silver Flags are for the AA class with the larger one for 1st place
The Bronze Pistons are for the A class with the larger one for 1st place
The Bronze Steering Wheels are for the FWD class with the larger one for 1st place

The 8 Remaining Bronze waved flag trophies are for the other classes as follows:

Car of the Day
Best Interior
Best Wheels
Best Paint + also a £55 tub of Zymol Carbon Wax (donated by Syd)

Quote of the Day
Furthest Travelled
Steve's Choice
Charlie's Choice

The last two are purely self indulgent for Steve and I and will be awarded to our individual favourite cars of the day 


























































Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> I am delighted to say that I received all of the trophies this morning and haveing unwrapped them and inspected them all I am seriously delighted with the quality and how fantastic they look
> 
> I would like to say a big thanks to our official sponsor Livingstones Warman Insurance Brokers (http://www.LWIB.co.uk) who incidentally offer 25% discount to TTOC members and anyone signed up to this event :lol: ; as without their support these trophies would not have been possible.
> 
> We have split the drag categories with different trophies so:
> 
> The Silver Helmets are for the AAA class with the larger one for 1st place
> The Silver Flags are for the AA class with the larger one for 1st place
> The Bronze Pistons are for the A class with the larger one for 1st place
> The Bronze Steering Wheels are for the FWD class with the larger one for 1st place
> 
> The 8 Remaining Bronze waved flag trophies are for the other classes as follows:
> 
> Car of the Day
> Best Interior
> Best Wheels
> Best Paint + also a £55 tub of Zymol Carbon Wax (donated by Syd)
> 
> Quote of the Day
> Furthest Travelled
> Steve's Choice
> Charlie's Choice
> 
> The last two are purely self indulgent for Steve and I and will be awarded to our individual favourite cars of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


WOW Charlene, they have come out a lot better than we first thought..there may be a rush for these babies.. 

Can you add Pete to the front list, he is another V6er.
Stef


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> Add me onto the list for this please girls, standard spec with zero mods.  This will be my first meet since getting the TT and it'll be great to see the faces and cars behind the names. Decided I couldn't really miss this tho, gotta be worth it just to see what Steph's beast will do down the strip
> 
> Oh, and of course I'll be flying the V6 flag and looking to blow away a few standard spec 225's [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I'd better get some new coilpacks on order :lol:


That's what we like Phillipa - fightin talk  you is going down biiiaaatch

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Come on Charlene, you couldnt even do a 225er last time dont pick on a V6er, its way out of your class mate and Petra is standard as well.
Stef


----------



## McKenzie

Those trophy's look great! almost tempting to re-map my girl to secure the 2wd drive trophy. I know there may be a highly powerful Z4 that could most likely take that though.


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Come on Charlene, you couldnt even do a 225er last time dont pick on a V6er, its way out of your class mate and Petra is standard as well.
> Stef


Shut it you slag I did Sav - once :lol: who the hell is Petra? she's called Phillipa 



McKenzie said:


> Those trophy's look great! almost tempting to re-map my girl to secure the 2wd drive trophy. I know there may be a highly powerful Z4 that could most likely take that though.


They are even better in the metal mate, nice and weighty too. The drag trophies are only going to be available to TT owners - the other beauty trophies etc are for any car, but we thought it was only fair that the speed related awards go to TT's only. Hence it being FWD category rather than 2WD

Also Matt can't drive for 5h1T (love you really Matt :-* ) and would probably go up sideways 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

She will always be Petra to me..i loved BP.

Charlie and i have a trophy each to award at will, so you never know...maybe not winning could win you something..
Fastest non TT
Slowest on the day
Best excuse
Best joke..obv Charlene is exempt, being one herself.. :lol: 
Dirtiest engine
Biggest bribe etc etc

Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> Come on Charlene, you couldnt even do a 225er last time dont pick on a V6er, its way out of your class mate and Petra is standard as well.
> Stef


He couldn't even do a Focus last week, let alone a TT Coupe ..... and it gave him a head start ......... it was orange aswell 



Charlie said:


> who the hell is Petra? she's called Phillipa  Charlene


See, told you Petra was the obvious choice, even Steph picked up on it!


----------



## richieshore

McKenzie said:


> Those trophy's look great! almost tempting to re-map my girl to secure the 2wd drive trophy. I know there may be a highly powerful Z4 that could most likely take that though.


Will a remap not put you in the AA category? :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

richieshore said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those trophy's look great! almost tempting to re-map my girl to secure the 2wd drive trophy. I know there may be a highly powerful Z4 that could most likely take that though.
> 
> 
> 
> Will a remap not put you in the AA category? :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

2WD is still 2WD and if you gain more power, are you sure you will be able to lay it down..just a thought.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Charlene, you couldnt even do a 225er last time dont pick on a V6er, its way out of your class mate and Petra is standard as well.
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't even do a Focus last week, let alone a TT Coupe ..... and it gave him a head start ......... it was orange aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell is Petra? she's called Phillipa  Charlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, told you Petra was the obvious choice, even Steph picked up on it!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  ruddy nora Phillipa if it wasn't for the fact that you have the best colour TT available I would be inclined to take offence 

Why do the obvious all the time, you are Phillipa and that's that :wink: :lol: - and Stephanie you can ruddy shut it too 

Charlee


----------



## V6RUL

Must be time of the month or scrooge is appearing..  
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

Charlie said:


> They are even better in the metal mate, nice and weighty too. The drag trophies are only going to be available to TT owners - the other beauty trophies etc are for any car, but we thought it was only fair that the speed related awards go to TT's only. Hence it being FWD category rather than 2WD
> 
> Also Matt can't drive for 5h1T (love you really Matt :-* ) and would probably go up sideways
> 
> Charlene


Ah that's good to know then, looks like I won't have to just yet spend some pennies on some ponnies.



stevecollier said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those trophy's look great! almost tempting to re-map my girl to secure the 2wd drive trophy. I know there may be a highly powerful Z4 that could most likely take that though.
> 
> 
> 
> Will a remap not put you in the AA category? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2WD is still 2WD and if you gain more power, are you sure you will be able to lay it down..just a thought.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Well when I do decide to get a remap I reckon some stickier stuff will have to go on the rims and I know the Quaife family very well so could probably get a half decent price on a diff.


----------



## T3RBO

I really want a large helmet.


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> I really am a large helmet.


Fixed 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500

Those trophies look really good. Id better leave the GF at home this time if I want to be in for a chance of winning anything!


----------



## Charlie

TTRS_500 said:


> Those trophies look really good. Id better leave the GF at home this time if I want to be in for a chance of winning anything!


Nah bring her along buddy, my fiancee is coming and I hope there will be some other women there too for her to chat to and moan about how cold it is 

They look even better in the metal 

Charlie


----------



## jeules0

Charlie said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those trophies look really good. Id better leave the GF at home this time if I want to be in for a chance of winning anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bring her along buddy, my fiancee is coming and I hope there will be some other women there too for her to chat to and moan about how cold it is
> 
> They look even better in the metal
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Women in metal??

Leather, or even rubber if that's your thing, but metal? That's just weird!

Each to one's own, though :roll:


----------



## Vtec Abuser

Think I may have to pop along to this if there is room for another VAG?  Need to be getting into the 12's before it goes back in April.. :twisted:


----------



## Charlie

jeules0 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those trophies look really good. Id better leave the GF at home this time if I want to be in for a chance of winning anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bring her along buddy, my fiancee is coming and I hope there will be some other women there too for her to chat to and moan about how cold it is
> 
> They look even better in the metal
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women in metal??
> 
> Leather, or even rubber if that's your thing, but metal? That's just weird!
> 
> Each to one's own, though :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL Christine :roll: 

Charlene



Vtec Abuser said:


> Think I may have to pop along to this if there is room for another VAG?  Need to be getting into the 12's before it goes back in April.. :twisted:


Any car is welcome buddy, you can't compete for the drag trophies if not in a TT (good thing to by the sounds of it ) but the other 8 categories and trophies are open to any car - If you do want to come along just confirm that and your first name and I will add you to the list.

Charlie


----------



## Vtec Abuser

Charlie said:


> *Any car is welcome buddy, you can't compete for the drag trophies if not in a TT *(good thing to by the sounds of it ) but the other 8 categories and trophies are open to any car - If you do want to come along just confirm that and your first name and I will add you to the list.
> 
> Charlie


Yeah no worries at all mate.. Look forward to it..

Ben


----------



## Charlie

Vtec Abuser said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Any car is welcome buddy, you can't compete for the drag trophies if not in a TT *(good thing to by the sounds of it ) but the other 8 categories and trophies are open to any car - If you do want to come along just confirm that and your first name and I will add you to the list.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no worries at all mate.. Look forward to it..
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...

Nice one Ben, I will add you to the list - there will be another MK5 there too  but he is a proper mincer :roll: so won't be going up the strip 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well it looks like my cam chains have been done and the stealers say it was losing a few BHP in the slack so should feel different now! Time to test it out on the strip...

I also worked out how the launch control works for the perfect 0-60!


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Well it looks like my cam chains have been done and the stealers say it was losing a few BHP in the slack so should feel different now! Time to test it out on the strip...
> 
> I also worked out how the launch control works for the perfect 0-60!


Good news Si, looking forward to it 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Well it looks like my cam chains have been done and the stealers say it was losing a few BHP in the slack so should feel different now! Time to test it out on the strip...
> 
> I also worked out how the launch control works for the perfect 0-60!


Ive had my chains changed as well, so we both might have a little extra..  
Steve


----------



## GiddersTT

I am really looking forward to this 8)


----------



## V6RUL

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2.....?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) 666MRB............(Matt).......?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
43) Vtec Abuser......(Ben)...Golf.MK5.....2.0.......White..........?...........?

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like my cam chains have been done and the stealers say it was losing a few BHP in the slack so should feel different now! Time to test it out on the strip...
> 
> I also worked out how the launch control works for the perfect 0-60!
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Si, looking forward to it
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Cheers Charlene, pick it up earlier and sounds and drives much smoother, can't work out if it's because of the chains or the lighter wallet I now have!


----------



## Charlie

GiddersTT said:


> I am really looking forward to this 8)


Glad to hear it Gillian 



stevecollier said:


> Ive had my chains changed as well, so we both might have a little extra..
> Steve


I think the ruddy great turbo might have more to do with it :roll: :lol:



sixdoublesix said:


> Cheers Charlene, pick it up earlier and sounds and drives much smoother, can't work out if it's because of the chains or the lighter wallet I now have!


Possibly a bit of both  I hope the expense wan't too painful :-(

Charlene


----------



## T3RBO

So who do I have to sleep with to be added to the list... been advertising the event for over a month :lol:

(will be coming with Kevin (Diveratt) who may run)


----------



## V6RUL

Charlene said it would take about a month before you spat your dummy out.. :lol:

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2.....?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) phodge............(Penny).....MK1....1.8.........Blue 
14) Mr phodge........(David).....Mit......Evo.........?.............Probably spectator 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5......2.0.......White..........?...........?
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........225.........A 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Charlene, pick it up earlier and sounds and drives much smoother, can't work out if it's because of the chains or the lighter wallet I now have!
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly a bit of both  I hope the expense wan't too painful :-(
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Was meant to be around £2k but had a special secret loyalty discount. 

Hope we dont have the same trouble as last year where its snowed off! Im looking forward to going up against some of them holier than thou Subaru owners..

And where is your 0-60 time in that chart?


----------



## jon-phillips

Hi Charlie,

The wife and I would love to come.

Do we have to regester with the course or just you?

Not sure if want to run only on a standard 225 so might just be a spectator. 

jon-phillips..........(Jon)...MK1......1.8.....Black......225....A....???.....???

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## T3RBO

stevecollier said:


> Charlene said it would take about a month before you spat your dummy out.. :lol:


I bet he did as well :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jon-phillips said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> The wife and I would love to come.
> 
> Do we have to regester with the course or just you?
> 
> Not sure if want to run only on a standard 225 so might just be a spectator.
> 
> jon-phillips..........(Jon)...MK1......1.8.....Black......225....A....???.....???
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Hi Lon, its a tenner per person and 25 for the car to go up the strip all day, so you can take your choice.
Its pay on the gate mate. There is a category for standard TTs to run in aswell as other cats to win a prize even if you dont run.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> So who do I have to sleep with to be added to the list... been advertising the event for over a month :lol:
> 
> (will be coming with Kevin (Diveratt) who may run)


LOL you said you were a maybe, I didn't think you would come all the way from down your way - You are number 29 you moaning minny :roll: I have added Kev too - you will probably be competing for the furthest travelled Trophy 



jon-phillips said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> The wife and I would love to come.
> 
> Do we have to regester with the course or just you?
> 
> Not sure if want to run only on a standard 225 so might just be a spectator.
> 
> jon-phillips..........(Jon)...MK1......1.8.....Black......225....A....???.....???
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Hi Jon I think Stephanie has answered all your questions, you should def come along and run even in standard form as to be honest it isn't really about the competition - more about the people on the day and the sheer adrenaline of approaching the start line at the WORLD FAMOUS drag strip  my legs were like ruddy jelly (that is my excuse for being crap )

Let me know if you would both like to come along and I will add your names to the list.



sixdoublesix said:


> Was meant to be around £2k but had a special secret loyalty discount.
> 
> Hope we dont have the same trouble as last year where its snowed off! Im looking forward to going up against some of them holier than thou Subaru owners..
> 
> And where is your 0-60 time in that chart?


Glad to hear you got it a bit cheaper  which one was snowed off? we were lucky with no rain until we were all leaving.

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

was it rain? yeah might have been rain.. Rain seems nothing compared to what we got here!

Well Charlie, share your 0-60 time... dont be shy!


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> LOL you said you were a maybe, I didn't think you would come all the way from down your way


Yes we only confirmed yesterday hence my little jokey joke (which seems to of got lost in translation)


----------



## V6RUL

Charlene, jon-phillips is waiting to be added to the list at 45.
Stef


----------



## jon-phillips

Will defo be coming up. Will make me mind up on doing the run. I'm swaying toward doing it tho!!


----------



## V6RUL

jon-phillips said:


> Will defo be coming up. Will make me mind up on doing the run. I'm swaying toward doing it tho!!


Nice one, with a double barrelled name its mandatory to turn up to all events..  
Steve


----------



## jon-phillips

stevecollier said:


> jon-phillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will defo be coming up. Will make me mind up on doing the run. I'm swaying toward doing it tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, with a double barrelled name its mandatory to turn up to all events..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ha ha .. Will be at as many as possible! Looking foward to it.


----------



## V6RUL

We will just have to wait for Charlene to add you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## jon-phillips

will have to add my TTOC badges to the car to give me that extra 10 BHP... or will this bump me up to the modifed catagory...lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you said you were a maybe, I didn't think you would come all the way from down your way
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we only confirmed yesterday hence my little jokey joke (which seems to of got lost in translation)
Click to expand...

Nah you just ain't funny Roberta :roll: :roll: :lol:



jon-phillips said:


> will have to add my TTOC badges to the car to give me that extra 10 BHP... or will this bump me up to the modifed catagory...lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


Added you onto the list Jon, is the missus going to come too? The TTOC badges will add at least 20bhp so you should still creep into A 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

I'm now aiming for two trophies...

Furtherest travelled
Running in my own class


----------



## jon-phillips

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you said you were a maybe, I didn't think you would come all the way from down your way
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we only confirmed yesterday hence my little jokey joke (which seems to of got lost in translation)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah you just ain't funny Roberta :roll: :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> jon-phillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> will have to add my TTOC badges to the car to give me that extra 10 BHP... or will this bump me up to the modifed catagory...lol :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Added you onto the list Jon, is the missus going to come too? The TTOC badges will add at least 20bhp so you should still creep into A
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Yep the misses is coming too. My mate who got a MK 225 might be tagging along also in his car if that ok.

Might be competing with u turbo, coming from south Wales is bout a 3 hour and a bit trek?

*edit* nope u beat me!


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> I'm now aiming for two trophies...
> 
> Furtherest travelled
> Running in my own class


LOL you are such a 'tard Roberta, the prize is for Furthest Travelled - what's this "furtherest" malarkey :roll: :lol: :lol:

We could create a special class for special people and you would undoubtedly win that although Clarissa would be fighting you for it 



jon-phillips said:


> Yep the misses is coming too. My mate who got a MK 225 might be tagging along also in his car if that ok.
> 
> Might be competing with u turbo, coming from south Wales is bout a 3 hour and a bit trek?
> 
> *edit* nope u beat me!


Great stuff Jon  and yes your friend would be extremely welcome to come along, let me know nearer the time and we can add his name to the list 

Charlene


----------



## v800mjh

This is probably a bit of a stupid question. Thinking way ahead here but where do we park? I've never been to a meet before, so was wondering if we have our own parking area behind the strip. Or whether we have to park on the grass, sign in, then go fetch the car and bring it to the stip?

Martin


----------



## Charlie

v800mjh said:


> This is probably a bit of a stupid question. Thinking way ahead here but where do we park? I've never been to a meet before, so was wondering if we have our own parking area behind the strip. Or whether we have to park on the grass, sign in, then go fetch the car and bring it to the stip?
> 
> Martin


Not a stupid question at all buddy - glad you asked as if you were wondering I am sure some others will be too 

We will have our own designated parking area near to the drag strip, stands, shop and loo's - this is right in the middle of the action - there will be no driving across grass or muddy fields and you are free to pop off to the strip and then drive back to our area and then off again as and when you please 

Charlie


----------



## 911Nutter

Hi Charlie, do you have room for one more? Not sure what i'll be in .. its very weather dependent for the italian stuff sadly

Rob


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now aiming for two trophies...
> 
> Furtherest travelled
> Running in my own class
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are such a 'tard Roberta, the prize is for Furthest Travelled - what's this "furtherest" malarkey :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

_Adjective

furtherest

1. (nonstandard, humorous use only, informal) A nonstandard superlative of furthest, meaning ahead of the furthest (which is impossible)._


----------



## V6RUL

911Nutter said:


> Hi Charlie, do you have room for one more? Not sure what i'll be in .. its very weather dependent for the italian stuff sadly
> 
> Rob


Of course you will be welcome Rob, running or not, its about the day and if you bring a motor then its an added bonus and even better if you can drag something along thats going to give us all some car porn..  
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Hotel booked


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> Hotel booked


Just hope its transferable if the date gets moved to the 30th.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie has guaranteed the weather will be perfect :wink:

Just need to sort my seat in the 2,250 bhp monster I am travelling in


----------



## richieshore

Am I right in thinking there's 2 trophies for FWD, 1st & 2nd? and these can only go to TT owners of which so far there are only 2 meaning that all I have to do is turn up and I get a trophy?


----------



## V6RUL

richieshore said:


> Am I right in thinking there's 2 trophies for FWD, 1st & 2nd? and these can only go to TT owners of which so far there are only 2 meaning that all I have to do is turn up and I get a trophy?


How the vultures circle when theres prizes to be had.. :lol: 
You may feel smug for now but there maybe some more takers when they see how easy the FWD group is.. :lol: 
Lets see if ssome of your comrades are interested..

*MK2 FWD EASY PICKINGS FOR A TROPHY*.. :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

T3RBO said:


> I'm now aiming for two trophies...
> 
> Furtherest travelled
> Running in my own class


Youll lose don't forget I'm flying in from Egypt for this 

Kevin


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now aiming for two trophies...
> 
> Furtherest travelled
> Running in my own class
> 
> 
> 
> Youll lose don't forget I'm flying in from Egypt for this
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

I will be coming in from Macedonia.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

After a £414 trip to Audi my car is in much better health, although it's not 100% quite yet and the gearbox still need some more work she is healthy and looking good from being in the bodyshop! Got something to scare you with Richie  









Not too bad for a 2.0TFSI thats not remapped.


----------



## richieshore

Looks good mate, lucky for me there's a trophy for 2nd place!


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> Looks good mate, lucky for me there's a trophy for 2nd place!


I think that readout is a tad optimistic so I think it will be a very level playing field, maybe 5 BHP in it. Also power is no good unless your gears work well!


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good mate, lucky for me there's a trophy for 2nd place!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that readout is a tad optimistic so I think it will be a very level playing field, maybe 5 BHP in it. Also power is no good unless your gears work well!
Click to expand...

Seen this before...false sense of security before the BITE.. :lol:

Happy Chrimbo to all.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good mate, lucky for me there's a trophy for 2nd place!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that readout is a tad optimistic so I think it will be a very level playing field, maybe 5 BHP in it. Also power is no good unless your gears work well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen this before...false sense of security before the BITE.. :lol:
> 
> Happy Chrimbo to all.
> Steve
Click to expand...

The facts are there my friend, It will be a close race with only 5-10 bhp in it. I think tyres could play a part but if you get a clean get away without too much wheel spin then pin it you will get a decent result, just judging the initial bite and pull away at what revs.


----------



## Diveratt

Any body know that the Santa Pod policy is on incar video during runs?

Kevin


----------



## Hark

We didn't have any issues:


----------



## Diveratt

Thanks Hark. Still not fitted the FMIC BTW but we have got all the pipes on T3RBO's car so it should not be too long now


----------



## davidevovi

Charlie said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...we could be tempted....
> 
> Might have to choose which car to bring though.... :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny please please please bring both, the car is irrelevant it is the people that make the event and you would both be very welcome  shall I pencil you in ?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Charlie, I'm up for this, but Penny will be unable to make it due to work commitments.

Thanks

David


----------



## V6RUL

Hi David, i have modified the running list and cant blame Penny for bottling it and blaming work.. :lol:
Hopefully Charlie will pull his finger out and modify the front page.
Do you know what you will be coming down in and any guestimates you want to share with us?

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........? 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0.......White..........?...........?
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## Hark

If you want more info.

Mine is grey, 338 bhp, 0-60 should be 5 seconds but don't know whether I'll come close to that tbh.


----------



## davidevovi

Hi Steve,

Will be out in the Evo, and it should go something like this..................










(but would like to not have the tyres covered in car park mud this time) 

Any cruises going up confirmed yet?

David.


----------



## Vtec Abuser

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........? 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0.......White..........350...........AA.....5.0.............12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???


----------



## shell

Can i join in? :mrgreen:


----------



## Diveratt

There is an empty slot at # 13


----------



## shell

aaaghhhh 13 tho, very unlucky haha!


----------



## Matt B

shell said:


> aaaghhhh 13 tho, very unlucky haha!


Are you gonna let Lee drive ??


----------



## shell

Maybe................... if he behaves haha!!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Shell,
i have added you to the spec list its up to Charlie to update the running list.
Steve

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7 
9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........? 
15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver 
20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black.........333........AAA.......5.7............13.6
37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0......White........350.........AAA.....5.0..............12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.......1.8.......Purple.......251..........AA........???.............???

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

Vtec Abuser said:


> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
> 2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
> 3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man
> 4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
> 5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
> 6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
> 7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
> 8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7
> 9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
> 10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
> 11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
> 12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
> 13)
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?
> 15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0
> 17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
> 18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
> 19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver
> 20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
> 21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
> 22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1
> 24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
> 25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
> 26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
> 27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
> 29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
> 30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
> 34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
> 35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
> 36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
> 37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
> 38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
> 39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
> 40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
> 41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver
> 42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
> 43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0.......White..........350...........AA.....5.0.............12.9
> 44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA
> 45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???


Think No 43 is sneaking in :? thought AA class was up to 300bhp :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Your so right SAV the Pod police have amended the Class..  
Stef


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> Your so right SAV the Pod police have amended the Class..
> Stef


Can you amend shell's too, don't think she's quite standard :roll: Sorry shell, us standard boys need all the help we can get


----------



## Matt B

Steve
You better do the honours with mine too. 333 whp if you please.

Expected time - dunno, not really sure could be ages 

Looks like I will be the whipping boy of the AAA class :roll:


----------



## v800mjh

Charlie said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably a bit of a stupid question. Thinking way ahead here but where do we park? I've never been to a meet before, so was wondering if we have our own parking area behind the strip. Or whether we have to park on the grass, sign in, then go fetch the car and bring it to the stip?
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Not a stupid question at all buddy - glad you asked as if you were wondering I am sure some others will be too
> 
> We will have our own designated parking area near to the drag strip, stands, shop and loo's - this is right in the middle of the action - there will be no driving across grass or muddy fields and you are free to pop off to the strip and then drive back to our area and then off again as and when you please
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Cool cheers mate, looking forward to it!!! Martin


----------



## Vtec Abuser

SAVTT240 said:


> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
> 2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
> 3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man
> 4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
> 5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
> 6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
> 7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
> 8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7
> 9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
> 10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
> 11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
> 12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
> 13)
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?
> 15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0
> 17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
> 18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
> 19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver
> 20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
> 21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
> 22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1
> 24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
> 25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
> 26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
> 27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
> 29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
> 30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
> 34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
> 35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
> 36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
> 37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
> 38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
> 39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
> 40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
> 41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver
> 42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
> 43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0.......White..........350...........AA.....5.0.............12.9
> 44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA
> 45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???
> 
> 
> 
> Think No 43 is sneaking in :? thought AA class was up to 300bhp :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Apologies mate  Certainly no sneaking involved though. The way I read it was that AA class is modified and AAA is for the BIG TURBO boys.. Is there a bit more to it than that? As I am on stock turbo :? Just Intake, TBE, Fuel Pump and Map.. The rest is stock!


----------



## V6RUL

No worries Ben, it would be noticeable on the day if there are some sleepers lurking.. :lol:

Also, this is a TT event and as such the speed trophies are for the TT boys however there are other trophies to be won and some at the discretion of Charlene and myself, so im sure you would still be in the running for trophies anyway.
Steve


----------



## Vtec Abuser

stevecollier said:


> No worries Ben, it would be noticeable on the day if there are some sleepers lurking.. :lol:
> 
> Also, this is a TT event and as such the speed trophies are for the TT boys however there are other trophies to be won and some at the discretion of Charlene and myself, so im sure you would still be in the running for trophies anyway.
> Steve


TBH mate i'm not exactly coming to claim any trophies, just for the day out and a few of my mates are in attendence too..  
I'll leave you TT boys to fight it out for the honours.. :wink:


----------



## shell

*Shell stamps feet* and girls too 

Yes mine is under the modified section :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

shell said:


> *Shell stamps feet* and girls too
> 
> Yes mine is under the modified section :mrgreen:


If its standard its "A" Class
If its modified and under 300bhp its "AA" Class

Are you A or AA Shell?
Thumb screws at the ready.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## shell

AA modified (remap, stage 1) and well under 300bhp :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500

Vtec Abuser said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Ben, it would be noticeable on the day if there are some sleepers lurking.. :lol:
> 
> Also, this is a TT event and as such the speed trophies are for the TT boys however there are other trophies to be won and some at the discretion of Charlene and myself, so im sure you would still be in the running for trophies anyway.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> TBH mate i'm not exactly coming to claim any trophies, just for the day out and a few of my mates are in attendence too..
> I'll leave you TT boys to fight it out for the honours.. :wink:
Click to expand...

Hopefully we will be able to get in plenty of runs this time round 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Last Jan was fantastic with only about a 10 min wait, if that.
It was the first Pod meet of the calendar and chilly, so maybe some peeps werent ready to add to the queues.
Providing there is no rain, this will be a brill meet and as a backup the next weekend is available as well.

19 Days and counting.

Steve


----------



## Charlie

Vtec Abuser said:


> Apologies mate  Certainly no sneaking involved though. The way I read it was that AA class is modified and AAA is for the BIG TURBO boys.. Is there a bit more to it than that? As I am on stock turbo :? Just Intake, TBE, Fuel Pump and Map.. The rest is stock!


Don't sweat it Ben, Sav was only messing about  You need to work on county boy (Charlie) to try and get him to take his MK5 up the strip 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

*Convoy Points *

Ok ladies and ladies

We need to list some convoy points and it will be up to anyone to suggest one, if there is more than 1 car meeting at any point then it counts  I will add it to the very first post and will add names accordingly - last year there were a few and some of the southern guys met up and then met up with some more of us in Milton Keynes before cruising on to SP

I propose the Fox Milne Harvester in Milton Keynes as one meet point

Harvester
East Lake Park, Tongwell Street
Fox Milne
Milton Keynes
MK15 0SB

1) Charlie
2) Charlie (country boy)
3) Paul (GiddersTT aka Gillian)
4) Kev (diveratt)
5) Robb (T3RBO aka Roberta)
6) Davidevovi (Dave)

And I suspect a few more, but please confirm on here or pm me and I will add you to the list - I will update with a meeting time this week.

Charlene


----------



## TTRS_500

stevecollier said:


> Last Jan was fantastic with only about a 10 min wait, if that.
> It was the first Pod meet of the calendar and chilly, so maybe some peeps werent ready to add to the queues.
> Providing there is no rain, this will be a brill meet and as a backup the next weekend is available as well.
> 
> 19 Days and counting.
> 
> Steve


Thats good news, the last rwyb me and ben attented was terrible, I only got in two runs all day!


----------



## V6RUL

As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.
This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
I have guessed on some potentials but would require some confirmation for other runners and riders please.

1] stevecollier [Steve]
2] GrahamsTT [Graham]
3] TonyRigby [Tony]
4] bigsyd [Syd]
5] TTSline02 [Matt]
6] MattB [Matt]
7] Spen [Spen]
8] Shell [Shell]

If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.

Stef


----------



## shell

Convoy down sounds all good to me :mrgreen:

251 bhp to be precise :lol:


----------



## v800mjh

Anyone want to take me as a passenger in their remapped 1.8T? Would love to feel the differences in drive, power, speed etc etc..

M


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Anyone want to take me as a passenger in their remapped 1.8T? Would love to feel the differences in drive, power, speed etc etc..
> 
> M


You will have to post up your area to see if there are any takers.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

stevecollier said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take me as a passenger in their remapped 1.8T? Would love to feel the differences in drive, power, speed etc etc..
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to post up your area to see if there are any takers.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I meant down the strip, or is it not a day for passengers.

M


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take me as a passenger in their remapped 1.8T? Would love to feel the differences in drive, power, speed etc etc..
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to post up your area to see if there are any takers.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant down the strip, or is it not a day for passengers.
> 
> M
Click to expand...

It will cost you a tenner to go down the strip as a passenger for as many runs as you can get.
Peeps are kind on here and im sure there may be some good souls turning up.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

The race begins to get problems fixed...

I also need a passanger (as i'm sure kelly won't wanna sit in the passanger seat all day..

All i ask is that you can have the laptop on you lap and hit the marker button when i change gear,

I wanna fiddle around with the map and get some full data logs all the way through the rev range..

Any offers?


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef


Sounds good to me as a Midlander and a meet virgin. Only problem is I thought we were supposed to be there between 9-9:30 for registration? :? Or is Charlotte gonna register us all seeing as he's local(ish) :?:


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take me as a passenger in their remapped 1.8T? Would love to feel the differences in drive, power, speed etc etc..
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to post up your area to see if there are any takers.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant down the strip, or is it not a day for passengers.
> 
> M
Click to expand...

Looks like Tony is looking for a passenger to help out with some loggging, so it may be an opportunity to get a few rides.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me as a Midlander and a meet virgin. Only problem is I thought we were supposed to be there between 9-9:30 for registration? :? Or is Charlotte gonna register us all seeing as he's local(ish) :?:
Click to expand...

Charlene may be there early to pre-empt others turning up a little later, but i dont believe there are any restrictions with regards to signing on.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

If any one has any vag-com softwear that works on a memory stick or card I'd be greatful if they bring it along. I have one of the Ebay leads and have never got the bloody thing to work. Seems like the sort of place that some data logging could be fun.

Kevin


----------



## Charlie

Don't worry about signing in at a particular time, last year the Northern crew got there later than us and there were no issues with signing on outside of the mentioned times.

DON'T FORGET TO TAKE YOUR DRIVING LICENSE IF YOU ARE RUNNING UP THE STRIP - BOTH PARTS IS ADVISABLE

Charlene



PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is Charlotte gonna register us all seeing as he's local(ish) :?:
Click to expand...

Who the chuff is Charlotte? Phillipa have you been at the cooking wine again :roll: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

I have now received the £450 worth of LWIB money off your insurance vouchers 

2x £100 prizes and 5x £50 vouchers so if you are lucky the day could end up putting you in a profit situation 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Diveratt said:


> If any one has any vag-com softwear that works on a memory stick or card I'd be greatful if they bring it along. I have one of the Ebay leads and have never got the bloody thing to work. Seems like the sort of place that some data logging could be fun.
> 
> Kevin


I'll have my laptop so if you bring a memory stick you can copy the file from my laptop... (i'll even help you set it up if your struggling) best to get to me early as with the data logging i'm planning i'm not sure how long my battery will last in the laptop !!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

EVO magazine are 95% certain they will be coming to the Pod to do a write up on the day and Project TT Veyrog which will also be there, is there main focus but as with all petrol head mags couldnt miss the opportunity to get involved with our day.

If you are not aware of the Veyrog Project..here are some links..
http://www.evo.co.uk/trackdays/features ... di_tt.html
http://www.evo.co.uk/trackdays/features ... di_tt.html
http://www.evo.co.uk/trackdays/features ... di_tt.html
http://www.evo.co.uk/trackdays/features ... di_tt.html

EVO mag are sponsoring the Veyrog Project which is being built by Autograph Cars of Burnley who, just by co-incidence are doing my turbo build so if all is well with my TT, will be munching on some Veyrog if they decide to take it up the strip.. :lol:

So, get your polishing cloths out and your best smiles on, as this event may, "if" EVO turn up could be featured in their mag.

Everybody is welcome to this event and TT porn is always welcome.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any vag-com softwear that works on a memory stick or card I'd be greatful if they bring it along. I have one of the Ebay leads and have never got the bloody thing to work. Seems like the sort of place that some data logging could be fun.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have my laptop so if you bring a memory stick you can copy the file from my laptop... (i'll even help you set it up if your struggling) best to get to me early as with the data logging i'm planning i'm not sure how long my battery will last in the laptop !!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Tony


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any vag-com softwear that works on a memory stick or card I'd be greatful if they bring it along. I have one of the Ebay leads and have never got the bloody thing to work. Seems like the sort of place that some data logging could be fun.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have my laptop so if you bring a memory stick you can copy the file from my laptop... (i'll even help you set it up if your struggling) best to get to me early as with the data logging i'm planning i'm not sure how long my battery will last in the laptop !!!!!
Click to expand...

Thats really not like you Tony :? 
Surely you have a 12v charger for your laptop !!

SAV..


----------



## Charlie

That is great news Stephanie  The magazine headquarters is not very far from Santa Pod so hopefully they will make it along.

It seems that one of their writers is also going to be at the Trackday Taster in Feb that I have arranged 

Charlie


----------



## v800mjh

I'll happily press some buttons for you Tony on a couple of runs, but I don't know about doing it all day haha did kinda want to have some runs myself in mine and my mates cars lol

Mart


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

MY CAR IS FIXED !!!

Drop link failure (AGAIN!)

got a couple of things to try to get a better start off the line :wink: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> MY CAR IS FIXED !!!
> 
> Drop link failure (AGAIN!)
> 
> got a couple of things to try to get a better start off the line :wink: :wink:





Code:




Try using the GO pedal, that may help.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

tony_rigby_uk said:


> MY CAR IS FIXED !!!
> 
> Drop link failure (AGAIN!)
> 
> got a couple of things to try to get a better start off the line :wink: :wink:


Nice one Tony  how many have you had fail? I had some shorter ones given to me when I lowered mine and it turns out after months and months of trying to trace the annoying rattle, that the droplinks were knackered :-( :-( new set of FK 's and I am currently a rattle free zone 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAR IS FIXED !!!
> 
> Drop link failure (AGAIN!)
> 
> got a couple of things to try to get a better start off the line :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tony  how many have you had fail? I had some shorter ones given to me when I lowered mine and it turns out after months and months of trying to trace the annoying rattle, that the droplinks were knackered :-( :-( new set of FK 's and I am currently a rattle free zone
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Apart from the rattle of your tin when selling the Big Issue.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Apart from the rattle of your tin when selling the Big Issue.. :lol:
> Stef


LOL Stephanie, I see I am going to have to attend this years event in my Saville Row tailored suit and clean shaven to get rid of the beardy tramp stigma 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the rattle of your tin when selling the Big Issue.. :lol:
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Stephanie, I see I am going to have to attend this years event in my Saville Row tailored suit and clean shaven to get rid of the beardy tramp stigma
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

What do you call Charlie in a suit.....the accused.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## country boy

Vtec Abuser said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Ben, it would be noticeable on the day if there are some sleepers lurking.. :lol:
> 
> Also, this is a TT event and as such the speed trophies are for the TT boys however there are other trophies to be won and some at the discretion of Charlene and myself, so im sure you would still be in the running for trophies anyway.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> TBH mate i'm not exactly coming to claim any trophies, just for the day out and a few of my mates are in attendence too..
> I'll leave you TT boys to fight it out for the honours.. :wink:
Click to expand...

Good to see another MKV'er there


----------



## GiddersTT

Looking forward to having a nosey at the golf Charlie 8)


----------



## TT51

Charlene are you going to arrange meeting like we did last year? Can't remember the name but we met your group somewhere near the M1 MK.

Let me know time and place bud and I think I may post up another Kent cruise to the pod thread (prob link it with Sussex/Essex as well)

Thats assuming its not already been sorted I haven't bothered to read right through this thread again :-*


----------



## country boy

Was about to ask the same question! Are we gonna meet at Fox Milne again?


----------



## TT51

Charlie is that what the place was called? Seems a good idea as the route to the pod from there was good. I've just posted another thread for Kent etc to meet up with you guys so hopefully Charlene will be along to add to it

Neil


----------



## IWEM

Hi all
Count me in see you at knuttsford 0800

Ian and Mary - iwem 3.2 roadster


----------



## country boy

TT51 said:


> Charlie is that what the place was called? Seems a good idea as the route to the pod from there was good. I've just posted another thread for Kent etc to meet up with you guys so hopefully Charlene will be along to add to it
> 
> Neil


Yes mate,literally stones through from Junc 14 M1.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

IWEM said:


> Hi all
> Count me in see you at knuttsford 0800
> 
> Ian and Mary - iwem 3.2 roadster


Hey ian,

Long time no see !!


----------



## sixdoublesix

country boy said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is that what the place was called? Seems a good idea as the route to the pod from there was good. I've just posted another thread for Kent etc to meet up with you guys so hopefully Charlene will be along to add to it
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate,literally stones through from Junc 14 M1.
Click to expand...

Ah close to my house, sounds good. Harvester was the meeting point last time


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hi Steve Following on from you post below, I've thrown some figures together for you.. 



> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue........280.........AA............6.5........18


You may note the conservative nature of my estimates (except bhp 282 on the rollers in nov) if you can update the main page or indeed the list in your origional post..

Also is the 45 running car set in stone and are numbered this way? is anyone bringing liquid chalk? also is the list going to be printed off for folks or shall i put it in a spread sheet so someone can jot down the runs relating to the numbers, I think it'd be really impressive to have a fully loaded out list of everyones runs, and the easy way of doing it would be by number on the car, so are we all having the numbers that are allocated on the list below? (meaning i'm number 32)

Also Steve i do have a sheet i can e-mail you which runners can fill out and e-mail back so we have a record of mods on all cars and can do a good write up, mattb, and sam will know what i'm talking about they filled out one for the rolling road day..(you can never have too much info about running cars as it shows what has been done to get those figures)

So who's gonna be the first runner to forget to switch off esp on the line :lol: :lol: :lol: can't wait for this now... really looking forward to it !!!



stevecollier said:


> Hi David, i have modified the running list and cant blame Penny for bottling it and blaming work.. :lol:
> Hopefully Charlie will pull his finger out and modify the front page.
> Do you know what you will be coming down in and any guestimates you want to share with us?
> 
> I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.
> 
> AAA BT Boys
> 
> AA Modified
> 
> A Standard
> 
> 2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
> As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.
> 
> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255.........AA
> 2) stevecollier........(Steve).....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+......AAA.........4.5........12
> 3) dooka................(Rob)........VW.....Van.........Grey.......The Detailer Man
> 4) Bikerz................(Sheldon)..MK1.....?............Red
> 5) Vspurs...............(Steve).....MK1.....2.0.........Silver.......557.5.....AAA..........?..........11.5
> 6) country boy........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black....... .250......2WD..........7............15
> 7) markypoo...........(Mark)......MK1....1.8.........Black........225.........A............6.5........16
> 8.) sixdoublesix......(Simon)....MK2.....V6.........Black........247.........A............5.7
> 9) Hark...................(Matt).....BMW.Z4M.3.2....Grey.......338........A.............5.0.........?
> 10) caney...............(Steve).....MK1....1.8?.......Silver........470......AAA............?.........12.3
> 11) SAVTT240.........(Sav)........MK1....1.8.........Black
> 12) Davecov...........(Dave)......MK1....1.8.........Black
> 13)
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?
> 15) DazTTC............(Daz).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)..MK1....1.8........Silver.......265.........AA..........5.5...........14.0
> 17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9
> 18) davyrest...........(Davy).......MK1....1.8........Green
> 19) K10mbd............(Kim).........MK1....1.8........Silver
> 20) Mr K10mbd.......(Brett).......?........?...........?..............Probably spectator
> 21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White........208......2WD.........5.9
> 22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6..........Black........247........ A...........6.3........15.1
> 24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD
> 25) Chubby Twiglet(Phil).........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD
> 26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?.............Probably spectator
> 27) jim mc...............(Jim).........MK1....1.8.........Silver
> 28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA..........4.5
> 29) T3RBO.............(Rob)........?........?.............?
> 30) Matt P..............(Matt).......MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 31) terrorTTwin.......(Johnny)....?.........?............?
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue
> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd)........MK1.....1.8.........Red
> 34) TTsline02..........(Matt)......MK1.....1.8.........Silver
> 35) ian222..............(Ian)........MK1......1.8........Black
> 36) MattB............... (Matt)......MK1......1.8........Black
> 37) Ell.....................(Elliot)......MK1......3.2........Silver.......250.........A..........6.3...........14.9
> 38) LuTTon..............(Nick)..Vaux Zaf...VXR..........?
> 39) jeules0..............(Chris)......MK1......1.8.......Merlin
> 40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1......1.8.......Black
> 41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1......1.8.......Silver
> 42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1......3.2.......Red...........250.........A
> 43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5....2.0.......White..........?...........?
> 44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.......1.8.......Grey.........250ish......AA
> 45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.......1.8.......Black........225..........A.........???.............???
> 
> If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..
> 
> Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img
> 
> Done..
> 
> If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
> Steve[/quote]


----------



## PeTTe-N

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hi Steve Following on from you post below, I've thrown some figures together for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue........280.........AA............6.5........18
> 
> 
> 
> You may note the conservative nature of my estimates
Click to expand...

Conservative ...... Bloody Hell, you ain't kidding Mr Cameron. Have you got slow reaction times or something? :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Charlie said:


> *Convoy Points *
> 
> Ok ladies and ladies
> 
> We need to list some convoy points and it will be up to anyone to suggest one, if there is more than 1 car meeting at any point then it counts  I will add it to the very first post and will add names accordingly - last year there were a few and some of the southern guys met up and then met up with some more of us in Milton Keynes before cruising on to SP
> 
> I propose the Fox Milne Harvester in Milton Keynes as one meet point
> 
> Harvester
> East Lake Park, Tongwell Street
> Fox Milne
> Milton Keynes
> MK15 0SB
> 
> 1) Charlie
> 2) Charlie (country boy)
> 3) Paul (GiddersTT aka Gillian)
> 4) Kev (diveratt)
> 5) Robb (T3RBO aka Roberta)
> 6) Davidevovi (Dave)
> 
> And I suspect a few more, but please confirm on here or pm me and I will add you to the list - I will update with a meeting time this week.
> 
> Charlene


This is for Charlie (country boy) and Nelly - should answer your questions about location :roll:

Time wise I am thinking meet at Fox Milne for 9am with a view to leaving there for SP at about 9.15-9.20 to allow for stragglers.

I will pop it on the initial post now.

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Tony, ive just seen your figures and thought youd sold up for a V6 mate.. :lol: 
Im not sure if Charlie is doing anything to record times etc so if you feel as though you can be of help im sure it would be appreciated and "IF" EVO mag turn up, it may help them to do a write up if they have space to fit us in somewhere.

Ian, i have added you to the list, but im not sure if Mary is going to let you put your life in danger so soon after getting the ring on the finger.. :lol:

I have ressurected the list format used last time for peeps to see whos got what and what Class they are running in.

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........225........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7.........14
9) Hark...................(Matt)..BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0.........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7.........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5.........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?............260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
15) DazTTC............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5........14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9........14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9..........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3.........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD...........6.5........14.5
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD...........6.5........14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5........14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5.........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5.........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5.........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA.........6.5...........18.. :lol: 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK1....1.8.........Red.........260.......AA............6.5........14.5
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA........5.7...........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3..........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236.........A...........7.2...........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350........AAA.......5.0..............12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish......AA.........6.1...........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5............16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee).....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5............14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue..........247..........A.........6.5............14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK1......1.8........?............260........AA............6.5.........14.5
49) S16LAD.............(Si)..........MK1.......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5.............14.5

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Im not sure if Charlie is doing anything to record times etc


I absolutely will be  Last year we had that whiteboard, but I think it was a bit hit or miss as to whether people reported their times back - This year entrants will need to come to me or you with their time and we will record it (upon proof from the timing slips at the end of the day)

We will enter these onto the whiteboard so that everyone can see who is where in each category as the day progresses, as such abuse can be hurled all day 

Charlene


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Convoy Points *
> 
> Ok ladies and ladies
> 
> We need to list some convoy points and it will be up to anyone to suggest one, if there is more than 1 car meeting at any point then it counts  I will add it to the very first post and will add names accordingly - last year there were a few and some of the southern guys met up and then met up with some more of us in Milton Keynes before cruising on to SP
> 
> I propose the Fox Milne Harvester in Milton Keynes as one meet point
> 
> Harvester
> East Lake Park, Tongwell Street
> Fox Milne
> Milton Keynes
> MK15 0SB
> 
> 1) Charlie
> 2) Charlie (country boy)
> 3) Paul (GiddersTT aka Gillian)
> 4) Kev (diveratt)
> 5) Robb (T3RBO aka Roberta)
> 6) Davidevovi (Dave)
> 
> And I suspect a few more, but please confirm on here or pm me and I will add you to the list - I will update with a meeting time this week.
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Charlie (country boy) and Nelly - should answer your questions about location :roll:
> 
> Time wise I am thinking meet at Fox Milne for 9am with a view to leaving there for SP at about 9.15-9.20 to allow for stragglers.
> 
> I will pop it on the initial post now.
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy I'll update the cruise thread with the details


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if Charlie is doing anything to record times etc
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely will be  Last year we had that whiteboard, but I think it was a bit hit or miss as to whether people reported their times back - This year entrants will need to come to me or you with their time and we will record it (upon proof from the timing slips at the end of the day)
> 
> We will enter these onto the whiteboard so that everyone can see who is where in each category as the day progresses, as such abuse can be hurled all day
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Ok Cher, think Tony may want to help with an electronic copy to pass on to peeps as a record of the day. 
i may have to get a little artistic with peeps guestimates to force them into posting some realistic times. My guestimates for them will be in red and if peeps want to grass others up for sneaky numbers then, i fully condone it.
Stef


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hi Steve Following on from you post below, I've thrown some figures together for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue........280.........AA............6.5........18
Click to expand...

You may note the conservative nature of my estimates (except bhp 282 on the rollers in nov) if you can update the main page or indeed the list in your origional post..

Also is the 45 running car set in stone and are numbered this way? is anyone bringing liquid chalk? also is the list going to be printed off for folks or shall i put it in a spread sheet so someone can jot down the runs relating to the numbers, I think it'd be really impressive to have a fully loaded out list of everyones runs, and the easy way of doing it would be by number on the car, so are we all having the numbers that are allocated on the list below? (meaning i'm number 32)

Also Steve i do have a sheet i can e-mail you which runners can fill out and e-mail back so we have a record of mods on all cars and can do a good write up, mattb, and sam will know what i'm talking about they filled out one for the rolling road day..(you can never have too much info about running cars as it shows what has been done to get those figures)

So who's gonna be the first runner to forget to switch off esp on the line :lol: :lol: :lol: can't wait for this now... really looking forward to it !!!

Tony, doubt very much that we will be numbered as per list, the crew at santa pod number your car when you are que'ing to get on the strip - be aware there will probably be a lot of cars there of various array, so be prepared to que !!!

When we went to the last run wat u brung session at santa pod i only got one run as the waitind time was 2 hours per run, i think vspurs only managed 2 runs - am hoping its not going to be nowhere as busy as last time !!

PS.... i run down the strip twice without switching off esp & got off the line just as quick  :lol: :lol:

SAV..


----------



## V6RUL

When i went down the strip in January i got 6 or 7 runs in and some of the others were running more than that, so hopefully it will be similar this time around.
As Sav has said, numbers are allocated by the organisers but maybe there is an opportunity for some of the non riders to become an important part of the day and create some vids and recording times which may go into an electronic format or reading material for future subject matter to be shared with all.
As for ESP, i did 2 runs with it on at Inters and got to 60 in 6.1 and 6.2 secs, however on run 3 i did 5.8 secs. So turning it off may have some merrit.
Stef


----------



## SAVTT240

Also depends on how damp/wet/frozen the strip is, last time it was meant to start at 10am & first run started just after midday !! took forever to dry out the strip


----------



## V6RUL

SAVTT240 said:


> Also depends on how damp/wet/frozen the strip is, last time it was meant to start at 10am & first run started just after midday !! took forever to dry out the strip


We could send yours down in reverse to warm everthing up, esp with all that hot air.. :lol:

ps the indie still hasnt found our mutual friend.. :lol:

Stef


----------



## Hark

Guys the Pod site says 'Open top vehicles' need a helmet.

Presume that means convertibles as well and not just Caterhams etc?


----------



## ian222

My internet is down at the moment so havent been able to see the forum as late i am on a friends computer, Charlie/Steve i think i will not be running down the strip this time. Gonna sit and watch with Country boy, i can film anyones car if they want me to if they have a camcorder.

Yes yes yes i know i have bottled it. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## SAVTT240

stevecollier said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also depends on how damp/wet/frozen the strip is, last time it was meant to start at 10am & first run started just after midday !! took forever to dry out the strip
> 
> 
> 
> We could send yours down in reverse to warm everthing up, esp with all that hot air.. :lol:
> 
> ps the indie still hasnt found our mutual friend.. :lol:
> 
> Stef
Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOOoooooo Stef, i've heard your V6 Turbo Hoover now gives a good suck & blow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So maybe you can loan it out to Santa Pod to dry the track as its probably the only way it will get to go down it !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Although i dont know if they will be able to stand the fishy smell coming from it :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie (Cheryl, Chantelle, Carol, Cassandra etc) count me in for the MK meet please


----------



## V6RUL

I have ammended "my" first post on the first page to list the northern runners for meeting up for the run down.
Stef


----------



## Charlie

Matt don't worry about the helmet thing, that is only applicable to cars without roofs as I checked this for last time, as long as your roof is up it's all good 

Si, I will add you to the MK list, I have some housekeeping to do as instructed by Stephanie 

With regards to timekeeping, read the thread as this is covered :roll: :-*  Santa Pod will supply us with a whiteboard and pens as they did last year and I will record the times as we go along so everyone can see who is doing what.

I will be providing voting sheets to everyone present on the day so that the various non speed related prize winners are chosen by the people there.

Steve and I have a trophy each to give out and these will be the only ones done at our discretion only 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Helmets need to be worn in open top vehicles and also cars that have a terminal speed of 110+ mph.
Stef


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

PeTTe-N said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve Following on from you post below, I've thrown some figures together for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony).....MK1.....1.8.........Blue........280.........AA............6.5........18
> 
> 
> 
> You may note the conservative nature of my estimates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative ...... Bloody Hell, you ain't kidding Mr Cameron. Have you got slow reaction times or something? :lol:
Click to expand...

lol... hey at least that way i'm not dissapointed.. HA HA HA, although truthfully this is the first time with the TT.. so no idea what it'll manage with the rolling road BHP and torque i have... and better guesses would be welcome


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Helmets need to be worn in open top vehicles and also cars that have a terminal speed of 110+ mph.
> Stef


Yeah as I said above your post Stephanie :roll:

Roadster owners you just can't run with your roof down, I ran last year no problems in my TTR so don't worry.

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Charlie

Ski trip has been cancelled, so if it is not to late to sign up can you stick my name down?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Ski trip has been cancelled, so if it is not to late to sign up can you stick my name down?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Are you bringing the burger bar :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

just some info if you have never been to the pod.....what ever clothing you intend to go in, double it and ad some   it gets bloody fresh :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Are you bringing the burger bar :lol:


Why, are you feeling peckish already? :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlie said:


> Roadster owners you just can't run with your roof down


Although bonnet bra's are not compulsory! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Ski trip has been cancelled, so if it is not to late to sign up can you stick my name down?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME - I was going to contact you this week for an update 

I lost your number when I changed my phone and it wiped my sim :-( can you pm it to me 

I will add you to the list

Charlie



PeTTe-N said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roadster owners you just can't run with your roof down
> 
> 
> 
> Although bonnet bra's are not compulsory! :lol:
Click to expand...

Shut it Phillipa :roll: 

Charlene


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

NOTE for STEVE COLLIER.....

i know your running the NW convoy... make sure we stop at the nearest shell to the pod with vpower.. can run the old girl on anything else and if i'm running gonna wanna make sure she has enough juice...


----------



## VSPURS

tony_rigby_uk said:


> NOTE for STEVE COLLIER.....
> 
> i know your running the NW convoy... make sure we stop at the nearest shell to the pod with vpower.. can run the old girl on anything else and if i'm running gonna wanna make sure she has enough juice...


Make sure you don't fill it though.

Heavy stuff this fuel, especially schloshing around!

You want to make sure you get there with just enough.


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE for STEVE COLLIER.....
> 
> i know your running the NW convoy... make sure we stop at the nearest shell to the pod with vpower.. can run the old girl on anything else and if i'm running gonna wanna make sure she has enough juice...
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you don't fill it though.
> 
> Heavy stuff this fuel, especially schloshing around!
> 
> You want to make sure you get there with just enough.
Click to expand...

There speaks the voice of experience  - good advice

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD

Hey Charlene,

Add me to the list please buddy...! 

Si


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Tony, here is a copy of my first post on page 1..

As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.
This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
I have guessed on some potentials but would require some confirmation for other runners and riders please.

stevecollier [Steve]
GrahamsTT [Graham]
TonyRigby [Tony]
bigsyd [Syd]
MattB [Matt]
Spen [Spen]
Shell [Shell]

If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.

Stef


----------



## V6RUL

S16LAD said:


> Hey Charlene,
> 
> Add me to the list please buddy...!
> 
> Si


Hi Si, what are you running and bhp and guestimate times?
Steve


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Hey Charlene,
> 
> Add me to the list please buddy...!
> 
> Si


Nice one bruv, I will add you to the convoy list too, just drop round to mine and we can pimp it up on the way to Fox Milne 

Steff, Si is a big girls blouse and will not be running 

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD

stevecollier said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charlene,
> 
> Add me to the list please buddy...!
> 
> Si
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Si, what are you running and bhp and guestimate times?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve, the attendance list only buddy! Mines a stock 225 not worthy of the strip yet...

Might let you give me a few pointers though


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charlene,
> 
> Add me to the list please buddy...!
> 
> Si
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one bruv, I will add you to the convoy list too, just drop round to mine and we can pimp it up on the way to Fox Milne
> 
> Steff, Si is a big girls blouse and will not be running
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Might have to come and raid that parts warehouse (garage) of yours prior to then for some 'pimping'...!


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charlene,
> 
> Add me to the list please buddy...!
> 
> Si
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one bruv, I will add you to the convoy list too, just drop round to mine and we can pimp it up on the way to Fox Milne
> 
> Steff, Si is a big girls blouse and will not be running
> 
> Charlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might have to come and raid that parts warehouse (garage) of yours prior to then for some 'pimping'...!
Click to expand...

LOL Sindy, none of the good stuff is kept in there 

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD

Might have to come and raid that parts warehouse (garage) of yours prior to then for some 'pimping'...![/quote]

LOL Sindy, none of the good stuff is kept in there 

Charlene[/quote]

Sindy...! Thanks bud, guess I've been 'girlied' and should be glad to join the gang??!


----------



## V6RUL

S16LAD said:


> Might have to come and raid that parts warehouse (garage) of yours prior to then for some 'pimping'...!


LOL Sindy, none of the good stuff is kept in there 

Charlene[/quote]

Sindy...! Thanks bud, guess I've been 'girlied' and should be glad to join the gang??![/quote]

Sind, just cos your scared of hitting the strip doesnt mean i dont want the spec of ya mota cos there are other trophies up for grabs, not just for speed and it makes the list look better.

Stef


----------



## S16LAD

stevecollier said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to come and raid that parts warehouse (garage) of yours prior to then for some 'pimping'...!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Sindy, none of the good stuff is kept in there
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Sindy...! Thanks bud, guess I've been 'girlied' and should be glad to join the gang??![/quote]

Sind, just cos your scared of hitting the strip doesnt mean i dont want the spec of ya mota cos there are other trophies up for grabs, not just for speed and it makes the list look better.

Stef[/quote]

Stef,

It's a 2000 denim blue 225... Has a rather nice shiftgate which must make it about 235BHP don't you recon Charlene??!

Put me down for the wooden spoon trophy.


----------



## Charlie

LOL Sindy, the shiftgate adds 50bhp minimum, it's all researched and everythink init :roll: :lol:

You have indeed been inducted into the GNC and your initiation will take place at Santa Pod  be scared, be very scared :wink:

Charlene


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> LOL Sindy, the shiftgate adds 50bhp minimum, it's all researched and everythink init :roll: :lol:
> 
> You have indeed been inducted into the GNC and your initiation will take place at Santa Pod  be scared, be very scared :wink:
> 
> Charlene


Charlene you been on the alco pop again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S16LAD

Best hope Rob has his lube with him then....!

Off topic - anything come of this seat refurb group buy with you putting on food etc... !!


----------



## TT51

Hey, oh one of ginger beard, what is Rich UKRPG thrashing about in nowdays have you heard from him at all?

Might send him a text - think I still have his number - see if he is up for it


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bringing the burger bar :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you feeling peckish already? :lol:
Click to expand...

Tea and coffee was good last time just thought a few burgers would be good 

And you always turn up with the munchies, does drinking cause that :lol:

Are you coming up with us its an early start :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Ive done some guestimates and filled out a spread sheet for peeps to look at and filter if rqd.
Stef


----------



## KimTT

got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!


----------



## Hark

Should I be in the 2wd class?


----------



## TT51

k10mbd said:


> got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!


Just come and watch. Its nearly all motorway to get there so minimal use of clutch


----------



## V6RUL

k10mbd said:


> got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!


Come, but dont rag it. Charlie can sort you with a new one on the day and pay at payday.. :roll:

Hi Matt, sorry mate i will amend. Keep thinking you are still one of us.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

k10mbd said:


> got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!


One little launch down the strip ain't gonna hurt :roll: And if it does, pay day is 2 days later anyway


----------



## McKenzie

So Charlie has 6.5BHP eh?


----------



## PeTTe-N

McKenzie said:


> So Charlie has 6.5BHP eh?


He has when there's any Focus's around :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Charlie has 6.5BHP eh?
> 
> 
> 
> He has when there's any Focus's around :lol:
Click to expand...

Dont know what you mean.. :lol: ammended...im not that cruel...or should i change it back.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## KimTT

TT51 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Just come and watch. Its nearly all motorway to get there so minimal use of clutch
Click to expand...

we all know if i come i will be itching to go down the strip!!

hmm i guess a run wouldnt hurt if im getting it done anyway?? :S


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Charlie has 6.5BHP eh?
> 
> 
> 
> He has when there's any Focus's around :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know what you mean.. :lol: ammended...im not that cruel...or should i change it back.. :roll:
> Stef
Click to expand...

To be picky, my name is the only non capitalised one on the list. Not that I care :roll: haha.


----------



## V6RUL

He has when there's any Focus's around :lol:[/quote]

Dont know what you mean.. :lol: ammended...im not that cruel...or should i change it back.. :roll: 
Stef[/quote]

To be picky, my name is the only non capitalised one on the list. Not that I care :roll: haha.[/quote]

Dont know what you mean, maybe your eyesight is suspect..  
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

Whilst we're on Stef, why am I the only 3.2er on 6.6 to 60? How did you guess I'm a fat bar steward?? :lol: :lol: Trouble is you put me down for a 14.5 quarter :?


----------



## Hark

PeTTe-N said:


> Whilst we're on Stef, why am I the only 3.2er on 6.6 to 60? How did you guess I'm a fat bar steward?? :lol: :lol: Trouble is you put me down for a 14.5 quarter :?


Hi mate

Don't believe we've met, but as your from Walsall should we start to arrange a Midlands area convoy?


----------



## PeTTe-N

Hark said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Don't believe we've met, but as your from Walsall should we start to arrange a Midlands area convoy?


Hi Hark, no we haven't met, this will be my first meet. It will be good to see everyone's cars and talk TT's. You can all have a laugh at my standard motor on stilts. :lol: Convoy sounds good to me, how many more Midlanders are going?

Pete (aka Phillipa where Charlene's concerned.)


----------



## TT51

k10mbd said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got to decide if we can come or not! clutch started to slip... after tunnel run... stopped now but i cant get it done untill pay day...25th jan...  what to do!!? really want to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Just come and watch. Its nearly all motorway to get there so minimal use of clutch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we all know if i come i will be itching to go down the strip!!
> 
> hmm i guess a run wouldnt hurt if im getting it done anyway?? :S
Click to expand...

Thats the spirit 

You going to come up with us meeting in Dartford 7.15 leave 7.30


----------



## Hark

Just having a quick skimp down the list I only see Dave from Cov. I thought Daz was coming but I don't see him on the list.

:? Haven't heard from him since new year. That's some hangover.

The north rabble will have to pass us at some point as well. Tony, Syd, Matty etc, wonder if they would meet up on the way down?


----------



## PeTTe-N

Hark said:


> The north rabble will have to pass us at some point as well. Tony, Syd, Matty etc, wonder if they would meet up on the way down?


Yeah, SteveC did mention about hooking up with the midland boys a couple or 3 pages ago. I'm about equi-distant from Junc 9 & 10 of the M6. Whereabouts in Brum are you, will you be getting on at 5 or 6? Could we hook up at Corley services with Dave and possibly meet the northern boys there too?


----------



## Hark

I'll get on at m5 junc 2, scoot down to the m6 and join there, and then head south. Corley is fine, just work out a time and then take off 15 min before you tell me, so I'm out of bed and there in time.


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
> Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and *Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.*This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> 
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef





Hark said:


> I'll get on at m5 junc 2, scoot down to the m6 and join there, and then head south. Corley is fine, just work out a time and then take off 15 min before you tell me, so I'm out of bed and there in time.


Nice one, the Northern boys are stopping at Corley anyway, so we just need an ETA from Stef?


----------



## Hark

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
> Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and *Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.*This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> 
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on at m5 junc 2, scoot down to the m6 and join there, and then head south. Corley is fine, just work out a time and then take off 15 min before you tell me, so I'm out of bed and there in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one, the Northern boys are stopping at Corley anyway, so we just need an ETA from Stef?
Click to expand...

You don't want a full tank of fuel if your running.


----------



## PeTTe-N

Hark said:


> You don't want a full tank of fuel if your running.


Yep, I won't be stopping for fuel, just the coffee! Formula One style Quali runs for me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
> Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and *Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.*This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> 
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on at m5 junc 2, scoot down to the m6 and join there, and then head south. Corley is fine, just work out a time and then take off 15 min before you tell me, so I'm out of bed and there in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one, the Northern boys are stopping at Corley anyway, so we just need an ETA from Stef?
Click to expand...

As a guestimate we should be at Corley at approx 9.30 am.
My number on the day will be 0792 556 3968 if you need to find out where we are.
Please dont ring before as i am out of the country at the mo.

If any peeps want to ammend there times on the spread sheet, just post up and i will ammend ASAP..

Stef


----------



## McKenzie

Will we still run on Sunday if it's raining? I won't be going anywhere in the FWD if that's the case! Especially if there is loads of rubber down on the start line it will be uber slippy.


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> Will we still run on Sunday if it's raining? I won't be going anywhere in the FWD if that's the case! Especially if there is loads of rubber down on the start line it will be uber slippy.


Santa Pod will not allow the drag strip to be used in the wet. "WET" is at their discrecion.
If its raining the meet can be done the following weekend as detailed on page 1.
I believe if its raining once paid Santa Pod may give a rain of value against the next meet you attend.
If peeps want to print off the signing on form for the day, here is the link to the form..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

Stef


----------



## Charlie

As Steve said if it is wet they don't run and as such we will postpone it until the next Sunday which is the 30th January. We do appreciate that we are taking a bit of a chance with this sort of event but in the words of Rodders "He who dares" etc etc :lol:

We had no rain last year until we had just finished up with the photography and everyone had finished running so there were no issues and everyone got as many runs as they wanted.

It is up to everyone who is planning to attend to keep an eye on this thread right up until the last minute (Sunday Morning) as if it is peeing it down first thing we will postpone.

I am keeping a close eye on the weather forecast, but obviously we really need to wait until this time next week to get a better idea of what is likely to happen.

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out.

Stef


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> FREE
> If you register yourself and car here..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php
> 
> 1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
> 2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
> 3. its free, please check it out.
> 
> Stef


I've got my number :lol: :lol: :lol:

CC2058 anyone getting sickers made up?

P.S a vauxhall corsa came 203rd and last.... if those sorts of cars are registering then so am i !!


----------



## PeTTe-N

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I've got my number :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> CC2058 anyone getting sickers made up?


Me too, CC2059. 

There were no TT's in last years top 203 places  Steve, your going to have to sort that out. Well, we all are, if we can't beat 21.2 for the quarter then we're done for. OK, maybe Charlene will struggle but that's expected :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

c'mon ladies and gents, get signed up....

Oh and steve, you need another column on ya sheet for Santapod number :lol: :lol:

also there's 20 AA TT's...... jesus, thats alot, ah well more banter with more runners :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> OK, maybe Charlene will struggle but that's expected :lol:


Wind yer ruddy neck in Phillipa, I did a 14.8 last time with a slipping clutch and a less than full whack remap in place.

Charlene


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlie said:


> I did a 14.8 last time with a slipping clutch and a less than full whack remap in place.
> 
> Charlene


That's not bad for 0-60, what about your quarter mile time?


----------



## V6RUL

Come on guys, jump on the band waggon and sign up.
Ive included the CC Code in another column to try and get a running order..

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out it only took me 1minute to register.


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE
> If you register yourself and car here..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php
> 
> 1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
> 2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
> 3. its free, please check it out.
> 
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my number :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> CC2058 anyone getting sickers made up?
> 
> P.S a vauxhall corsa came 203rd and last.... if those sorts of cars are registering then so am i !!
Click to expand...

Based on last year..
i would have got in the top 100 and Vspurs would have got in the top 25.
Stef


----------



## SAVTT240

CC2062


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sav there... you in the AA class with me


----------



## sixdoublesix

nice, so based on them figures I might have squeezed into the top 90 just behind a Nova, 106 GTi and a Corsa !!! lol

Not one TT in that list thou?

So based on them figures, the results would look like this
View attachment Pod Sheet Fastest.xls


Looks like the top 10 spot is going to be tough!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sixdoublesix said:


> nice, so based on them figures I might have squeezed into the top 90 just behind a Nova, 106 GTi and a Corsa !!! lol
> 
> Not one TT in that list thou?
> 
> So based on them figures, the results would look like this
> 
> Looks like the top 10 spot is going to be tough!


Now thats what i like to see..... no room for dissapointment.... anything above bottom will be a success for me... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also good to see a AA runner below all the stock runners in estimations... :lol: :lol: i just hope nobody makes me put in a real guess... it'd be too much pressure !!


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 14.8 last time with a slipping clutch and a less than full whack remap in place.
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad for 0-60, what about your quarter mile time?
Click to expand...

Theres's only one way to settle this...................FIGHT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really looking forward to this now, less than two weeks away. The banter is going to be harsh 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 14.8 last time with a slipping clutch and a less than full whack remap in place.
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad for 0-60, what about your quarter mile time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres's only one way to settle this...................FIGHT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Really looking forward to this now, less than two weeks away. The banter is going to be harsh
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

So maybe this time you will go up against a 3.2, mano vs mano...is there the usual bet involved, with phillipa

Stef


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres's only one way to settle this...................FIGHT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Really looking forward to this now, less than two weeks away. The banter is going to be harsh
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe this time you will go up against a 3.2, mano vs mano...is there the usual bet involved, with phillipa
> 
> Stef
Click to expand...

I've got 100 pennies in my piggy bank :roll: Not that I'll be needing them :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres's only one way to settle this...................FIGHT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Really looking forward to this now, less than two weeks away. The banter is going to be harsh
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe this time you will go up against a 3.2, mano vs mano...is there the usual bet involved, with phillipa
> 
> Stef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got 100 pennies in my piggy bank :roll: Not that I'll be needing them :lol:
Click to expand...

I think you are a safe bet as Charlenes banter is faster than his mota..  
Stef


----------



## v800mjh

my CC code is CC2060.

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Martha, list updated. I think CC2061 may be lurking.

Stef


----------



## VSPURS

CC1589 for me!


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> sav there... you in the AA class with me


Soooooooooo looking forward to this, i really hope i have a run with you :wink: :wink: as both our cars are pretty evenly matched i'd say ?????? :roll:

Time will tell


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> CC1589 for me!


Nice one Steve, your in.
Stef


----------



## VSPURS

SAVTT240 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sav there... you in the AA class with me
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo looking forward to this, i really hope i have a run with you :wink: :wink: as both our cars are pretty evenly matched i'd say ?????? :roll:
> 
> Time will tell
Click to expand...

You think youll be running 18secs aswell then?


----------



## SAVTT240

VSPURS said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sav there... you in the AA class with me
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo looking forward to this, i really hope i have a run with you :wink: :wink: as both our cars are pretty evenly matched i'd say ?????? :roll:
> 
> Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think youll be running 18secs aswell then?
Click to expand...

UMMMMMMMMMMMM he may have me there as im thinking more like 18.5 secs 1/4 mile - hoping for a below 10 sec 0-60 though  

the real match will be steve vs steve :wink: :wink:


----------



## S16LAD

Stef, Charlene...

Can I be moved up the list please...??










Thx
Sindy


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Stef, Charlene...
> 
> Can I be moved up the list please...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx
> Sindy


Nice one Sindy, got ya text and just replied, been macking it hard in the gym to lose some weight - every little counts 

Do the honours for Sindy will you Stef 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

He who must be obeyed.
Stef


----------



## S16LAD

stevecollier said:


> He who must be obeyed.
> Stef


Funny!!


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> He who must be obeyed.
> Stef


LOL as if bitch tits 

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> He who must be obeyed.
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> LOL as if bitch tits
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Was laughing at the extra BHP moving me down the list....!


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> As for the Northerners cruise down i would suggest Knutsford Services, M6 Southbound between Junctions 19+18.
> Meeting time would be 8am with a view to leave at 8.15 and stop for fuel at Keele Services [Shell], Junction 16+15 [ fuel and go only ] and Corley Services [Shell] between Junction 3+3A for a full top up and 20 minute stop for toilet and coffee.
> This should get us to the Pod for approx 10.15ish.
> I have guessed on some potentials but would require some confirmation for other runners and riders please.
> 
> stevecollier [Steve]
> GrahamsTT [Graham]
> TonyRigby [Tony]
> bigsyd [Syd]
> MattB [Matt]
> Spen [Spen]
> Shell [Shell]
> 
> If the midlands boys want to hook up then there can be a drive through at a designated services agreed between yourselves, hope that is ok chaps.
> 
> Stef


Some predictions: 0-60s, power

stevecollier [Steve]. 3.9s, 1,000

GrahamsTT [Graham] not worthy
TonyRigby [Tony] not worthy
bigsyd [Syd]more worthy x2 TTPower
MattB [Matt] not worthy
Spen [Spen] not worthy
Shell [Shell] VPower speed
Charlene, 66s DD strapless bra, wins on looks!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SAVTT240 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sav there... you in the AA class with me
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo looking forward to this, i really hope i have a run with you :wink: :wink: as both our cars are pretty evenly matched i'd say ?????? :roll:
> 
> Time will tell
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: I don't !!! ha ha... iyeah very similar mods hey sav... just a shame my TT is rubbish at launches... although may have a tric up my sleeve there... :lol:

So c'mon people... how much tyre wear should i expect... Mine are a couple of mm above markers but have no quarms about killing them on the strip as got the other wheels sat at home... but wondering if the tyres will be ok for the drive home??


----------



## ian222

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just a shame my TT is rubbish at launches


Now Tony dont you mean you are rubbish at lunches lol. Looking forward to seeing how fast you can do it in, should be interesting.


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sav there... you in the AA class with me
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo looking forward to this, i really hope i have a run with you :wink: :wink: as both our cars are pretty evenly matched i'd say ?????? :roll:
> 
> Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: I don't !!! ha ha... iyeah very similar mods hey sav... just a shame my TT is rubbish at launches... although may have a tric up my sleeve there... :lol:
> 
> So c'mon people... how much tyre wear should i expect... Mine are a couple of mm above markers but have no quarms about killing them on the strip as got the other wheels sat at home... but wondering if the tyres will be ok for the drive home??
Click to expand...

Tyes will be least of your worries   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just be good to see what both our cars can do , i know since last time i went i've also done a few more mods & i hope to improve on my time :wink:

You did say you had a new clutch fitted ? was it standard ????


----------



## V6RUL

Tyres will be fine, its surprising how much they dont wear.

If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.

Sign on sheet for the day..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........225........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........Ford Esc............?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue..........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK1......1.8........?............260........AA...........6.5.........14.5
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.

Spread sheet format of the running order and real and guestimated info..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ian222 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a shame my TT is rubbish at launches
> 
> 
> 
> Now Tony dont you mean you are rubbish at lunches lol. Looking forward to seeing how fast you can do it in, should be interesting.
Click to expand...

well ofcourse (we'll see how all the other tt's launch) but i've always thought the TT is a rubish at a launch, if it's not quite right you gt a serious bog down and then WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY as the turbo recovers you... I guess i'm just used to setting off with hudge wheel spin and the pull when the tyres finally grip... no harm in giving it a go though.... we shall see how my launch skills fair in the Quottro... i'm nervous :lol: :lol: :lol:



SAVTT240 said:


> Tyes will be least of your worries   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just be good to see what both our cars can do , i know since last time i went i've also done a few more mods & i hope to improve on my time :wink:
> 
> You did say you had a new clutch fitted ? was it standard ????


Think turbo bang, rod, or flywheel will be my biggest fear.... or anything that will result in not being able to limp the car home..

Well i wouldn't say it's a new clutch :roll: ... it's done about 30k on the clutch now.. but yeah standard... i've been warned i probably will be needing a new one after this event :lol: :lol:

would love to line up next to you SAV, think it would make a cracking picture as well as be interesting results !!

Steve do you have to fill out the sign in sheet? also do you have to do it for passangers? because i've promised a couple of passanger runs for people.


----------



## davidevovi

stevecollier said:


> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Could you update my details please?

CC no: CC2067
Colour: Blue
BHP: 400

Many Thanks

Dave.


----------



## ian222

I know what you mean, i didnt get a good start once.


----------



## Charlie

Tony you should be able to line up against Sav buddy, well if it is like last year as there weren't very many people and I managed to go up all three times against Sav, peeps were happy to let you in if you got out of kilter in the queue 

Charlene



ian222 said:


> I know what you mean, i didnt get a good start once.


The preemptive excuses begin :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

davidevovi said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4
> 
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> Could you update my details please?
> 
> CC no: CC2067
> Colour: Blue
> BHP: 400
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Dave.
Click to expand...

No probs Dave, list and spreadsheet have been updated with your big numbers and yours guestimated times by me have been reduced, big boy.
Stef


----------



## bigsyd

well as all are getting the info straight



> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK1....1.8.........Red.........260........AA...........6.5.........14.5


33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2 TTS....2.0.........blue.........300+........ Linda would fry my nuts if i took her car down the strip


----------



## Charlie

bigsyd said:


> Linda would fry my nuts if i took her car down the strip


Heat and a frying pan can be supplied quite easily Syd 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Syd, the list has been updated on page 31 incl the spread sheet...wimpy wiganer...  
Stef


----------



## country boy

No more go faster mods for me but i have had the coilies wound down another 3 turns  Is there a best stance prize ??? 8)


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> No more go faster mods for me but i have had the coilies wound down another 3 turns  Is there a best stance prize ??? 8)


Good lad, I was wondering if you would after you mentioned it at the pub. There is no specific prize for stance, but there is a Charlie's Choice and a Steve's Choice trophy for our favourites, although as a traiterous MK5 Golf owner I shouldn't think you'll get a ruddy look in 

There is: Car of the Day, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Wheels, Quote of the Day, Furthest Travelled as well as all the speed trophies. I reckon you could be in with a shout for the wheels trophy 

It will be like last year where everyone gets a voting slip and the prizes are chosen by the attendees not by a judging panel

Charlene


----------



## davidevovi

stevecollier said:


> No probs Dave, list and spreadsheet have been updated with your big numbers and yours guestimated times by me have been reduced, big boy.
> Stef


Hi Steve

Thanks for updating, but class AAA?

I'm running a totally standard turbo (for an Evo) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240

davidevovi said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> No probs Dave, list and spreadsheet have been updated with your big numbers and yours guestimated times by me have been reduced, big boy.
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> Thanks for updating, but class AAA?
> 
> I'm running a totally standard turbo (for an Evo) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

I think non TT's should have a class of there own :wink:

If not guess i'll just bring along my mates ''Standard'' Gallardo & be in th AA class :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

There are a few stats..

11 Silver
10 Black
8 Blue

7 AAA
20 AA
11 A
6 2WD

32 MK1
5 MK2
7 Others

4 Matt
3 Steve
3 Charlies but 2 are women

1/4 Fastest 11.5 Slowest 18.. :roll: 
60 Fastest 4.5 Slowest 7.2

There is still some missing info from peeps who are going to be there, can peeps grass up their missing info please as the list is nearly complete.

TONY..The signing on forms can be printed off now and filled in or pick one up at the Pod and fill in, it may just speed things up.
I think passengers have to be over a certain age and pay a tenner.
Stef


----------



## Hark

Your Race Number is: CC2071


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Matt, ive added your CC number to the list in the spread sheet.

If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.

Sign on sheet for the day..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........225........A............6.5........16
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 197.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK1......1.8........?............260........AA...........6.5.........14.5
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Num 42s mate...(?)..Ford Focus ST...2.5.......?..........221.........A............6.6...........14.5
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste ifo and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.

Spread sheet of the running order and real and guestimated info..


----------



## davidevovi

SAVTT240 said:


> davidevovi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> No probs Dave, list and spreadsheet have been updated with your big numbers and yours guestimated times by me have been reduced, big boy.
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> Thanks for updating, but class AAA?
> 
> I'm running a totally standard turbo (for an Evo) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think non TT's should have a class of there own :wink:
> 
> If not guess i'll just bring along my mates ''Standard'' Gallardo & be in th AA class :roll:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: Can I be the second entrant in the new non TT but slightly modified AA class behind the Gallardo?


----------



## McKenzie

Just looked at the weather forecast for the 23rd. Up to the sunday it looks like sun and some cloud but sunday looks like rain and potential snow!! :?

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Wellingborough-NN29


----------



## KimTT

Snow?! That should be fun!!!

We are going to come but will decide if running nearer the tine depending how clutch is holding out :s
I know i will wanna run ! Never done it before! But don't want to run my first time and to damage the clutch more.... But we will be there even if it is just to watch!

If I don't run would anyone mind taking me as a passenger on one of their runs? Pretttty please


----------



## V6RUL

I think the best forcast is the 5 day, so we will have to wait till Wednesday to get a better incite.
Im sure there are some kind peeps on here Kim who cant say no to a gal in need..  
Stef


----------



## markypoo

Think we're better waiting nearer the time as this forecast is much better, we all know they never predict the weather well :roll: http://weather.uk.msn.com/tenday.aspx?w ... ast:tenday


----------



## richieshore

I can no longer make the 23rd I'm afraid.  Will definitely be there on the 30th if the date does end up getting changed though!


----------



## McKenzie

richieshore said:


> I can no longer make the 23rd I'm afraid.  Will definitely be there on the 30th if the date does end up getting changed though!


Wimp


----------



## V6RUL

Thats unfortunate Rich, i will keep you on the list, just in case.
Steve

+2 Wimp.. :lol:


----------



## richieshore

McKenzie said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer make the 23rd I'm afraid.  Will definitely be there on the 30th if the date does end up getting changed though!
> 
> 
> 
> Wimp
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You know it! :wink:



stevecollier said:


> Thats unfortunate Rich, i will keep you on the list, just in case.
> Steve
> 
> +2 Wimp.. :lol:


Yeah the way the weather looks I could be in luck for the 30th!


----------



## V6RUL

Upto now the weather will be fine.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

I was looking over the tables, is class A up to 250BHP? or just a completely standard non tuned car? Seems like some A class cars could be quicker than the AA boys? I only ask as I am thinking since Richie is the only other 2WD TT runner I might get a free trial remap which would take me around the 250 mark so would that mean I would also be in AA or A?


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> I was looking over the tables, is class A up to 250BHP? or just a completely standard non tuned car? Seems like some A class cars could be quicker than the AA boys? I only ask as I am thinking since Richie is the only other 2WD TT runner I might get a free trial remap which would take me around the 250 mark so would that mean I would also be in AA or A?


If you see anything wrong with the guestimates, let me know.
A Class is OEM and alternative induction if so done.
AA Class is Stage 1 or 2.
AAA Class is 300+ bhp.
2WD has no restriction as the more power you have the harder it will be to lay it down.

The above applies to TTs and other cars have been included just to see where they may fall within the Classes.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> If you see anything wrong with the guestimates, let me know.


mines right......  Honest :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Like some I am also keeping a close eye on the weather and it does seem to be changing quite substantially.

I have been using this link and keep refreshing it - http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/day ... pcode=NN29

At the moment there is the chance of 0.4mm of rain between 9am and 3pm - just think how little that actually is 

*We will have to make a last minute decision so please keep an eye on this thread and check it before you set off in the morning on Sunday as Steve and I will take a view on it throughout the week and make a final decision on the Sunday morning very early.*

A day like today would be ideal  fingers crossed.

Charlie


----------



## v800mjh

how early on Sunday morning will you make the decision?  As I'm planning on leaving at 6.30..

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## hooley

stevecollier said:


> There are a few stats..
> 
> 3 Charlies but 2 are women
> 
> Stef


Does that make them a proper pair of charlies?


----------



## Charlie

v800mjh said:


> how early on Sunday morning will you make the decision?  As I'm planning on leaving at 6.30..
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Martin


Possibly not that early, but if it is raining first thing then the chances are we will postpone unless there is evidence to support it being a minor sprinkling and not enough to stop the day running.

I am using this site to keep a close eye on things - http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/day ... pcode=NN29 if you do the same then you will be in a good position to judge what the outcome will be 



hooley said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few stats..
> 
> 3 Charlies but 2 are women
> 
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make them a proper pair of charlies?
Click to expand...

That is seriously weak dude, surely you can do better than that  I know you are creative after all.

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

I will be up at 5.30 on the morning of the Santa Pod meet to check the conditions from the forecast website that Charlene has indicated and we will post up either...

*Santa Pod is a GO!!! *

or

*Santa Pod is re-scheduled for the 30th Jan*

hopefully you will see one of these statements when you get out of your warm cosy bed and log on to check..  
We want to keep peeps fully informed and not have to waste anybodies time un-nes.

Stef


----------



## country boy

Metcheck is a bit hit and miss i find,use www.meteoblue.com there a lot more accurate and at the mo say its gonna be fine  Our agronomist at work uses that site and swears by it.


----------



## country boy

Just been on there to check,still no rain but only 3 degrees and says it will feel more like -5!!!! As long as it stays dry though thats all that i care


----------



## V6RUL

country boy said:


> Metcheck is a bit hit and miss i find,use http://www.meteoblue.com there a lot more accurate and at the mo say its gonna be fine  Our agronomist at work uses that site and swears by it.


As a double check i will look out of my bedroom window hopefully without disturbing Charlene and let you guys know.
Matt Sline02 will be there the night before and he can give us an update the night before and early in the morning, with his new WAK map making him smile.
Steve


----------



## shell

wrap up warm girls :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

shell said:


> wrap up warm girls :lol:


Unfortunately its compulsory for the girls to wear short skirts and very thin T shirts.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> Metcheck is a bit hit and miss i find,use http://www.meteoblue.com there a lot more accurate and at the mo say its gonna be fine  Our agronomist at work uses that site and swears by it.


Nice one C-Dog

Stephanie, lets use this one instead - I have no f'ing idea what an agronomist is, but it sounds pretty fancy 

Fingers are well and truly crossed here  also been out and started on the car cleaning regime - just done the glass and the dash etc 

Charlene


----------



## T3RBO

So you lot reckon I might need a jacket :lol:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> So you lot reckon I might need a jacket :lol:


Well the older you get the thinner your blood gets so in your case I would suggest the following.

Thermal Socks
Thermal Pants
Thermal Trousers 
Thermal Long Sleeve T-shirt
Thermal Shirt
Thermal Jumper
Thermal Fleece
BIG COAT
2 hats
3 pairs of gloves
+ Some of those padded old peoples boots as advertised in places like The Telegraph.

Make sure you all come prepared, there is nothing worse than being cold for extended periods (well obviously there is but you know what I mean) I even grew a beard for last year for extra protection 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Think the guy is a fancy gardener..

As for coats, i think an eskimo would even remember to bring his jacket to this one.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Think the guy is a fancy gardener..
> 
> As for coats, i think an eskimo would even remember to bring his jacket to this one.. :lol:
> Stef


 :lol: Yeah I kinda guessed that knowing what C-Dog does for a job, sounds pretty fancy compared to gardener and I expect various years of study are required.

I will probably bring a back up coat and gloves and a hat are a MUST

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

I have spoken to Autograph Cars who have confirmed they will be coming to the Pod with their Project Veyrog which is a 1.8 TT and it will be going down the strip. It is sponsored by EVO mag who have indicated that they will be turning up but as of yet i yet to have a solid commitment however it would be a big loss to them if they dont as would be a great photo opportunity for them with such a large gathering of TT porn available.
So who fancies some Veyrog munching..  as their project is an ongoing one the Veyrog currently stands at about 300 bhp.
Autograph have also done my turbo build and its an opportunity for them to see some of their work in action.
Unfortunately my TT will not be running full power as it is still being run in however on friday i have the job of driving 400 miles in it going up and down the M65 for a number of hours whence the oil and next running in map will be installed.
Autograph will be available to answer techie questions peeps may have about their own power or suspension stuff.
Stef


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SLO3

I might tag along with NW peeps, wont know until Fri/Sat. Be good to put a face to some of the names. Also I havnt been to the pod before. Just be there to watch and chill. ( Passenger run would be cool)


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> Unfortunately my TT will not be running full power as it is still being run in


Sounds like the excuses have started... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my TT will not be running full power as it is still being run in
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the excuses have started... :wink:
Click to expand...

Autograph will set the rev limiter to the max for the map thats installed so my foot may be hard down but the limiter will look after the engine.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Steve, unless you have run it in really well, I don't think I'd be running the car up the strip!

How you run it in has such an effect on how your engine will perform. Moving through the gears and revs slowly and carefully is best not going flat out but pushing here and there is the best. Whatever you do, don't sit the car on the motorway in 6th, keep the revs moving up and down using all the gears.

Look forward to seeing you Sunday, as it's been a while.


----------



## Charlie

SLO3 said:


> I might tag along with NW peeps, wont know until Fri/Sat. Be good to put a face to some of the names. Also I havnt been to the pod before. Just be there to watch and chill. ( Passenger run would be cool)


Hope you can make it buddy, the more the merrier 

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Nice one Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


+1 - fingers crossed for that as it would be awesome, once again EVO have failed to acknowledge my attempts to contact them.

Charlene


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlotte/Stef

I've got a friend that wants to tag along to this. He hasn't got a TT, so has no interest in joining the forum really ...... he just wants to come along to smoke some TT's :lol: He wishes :lol: :lol: :lol: Can he park up with us lot on the day or does he need to register on the forum?


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> Charlotte/Stef
> 
> I've got a friend that wants to tag along to this. He hasn't got a TT, so has no interest in joining the forum really ...... he just wants to come along to smoke some TT's :lol: He wishes :lol: :lol: :lol: Can he park up with us lot on the day or does he need to register on the forum?


It's Charlene not Charlotte you bellend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No problem at all, may have to park to one side as for photo purposes for the mag article it would be best to have non TT's slightly out of the way 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

Just had a chat with the Santa Pod Race Director and confirmed our allocated spot parking wise  , I have also confirmed that there will be a whiteboard and pens stored for us in the sign on office which we can collect when we arrive.

Charlene


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

charlie, did you not ask for a kettle and a supply of water... I'll bring the milk coffe and sugar :wink: :wink:

(you don't ask ya don't get !!)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SLO3 said:


> I might tag along with NW peeps, wont know until Fri/Sat. Be good to put a face to some of the names. Also I havnt been to the pod before. Just be there to watch and chill. ( Passenger run would be cool)


Join up with us matey... be good to see a new face !!!


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlotte said:


> It's Charlene not Charlotte you bellend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK Charlotte :-*



Charlotte said:


> No problem at all, may have to park to one side as for photo purposes for the mag article it would be best to have non TT's slightly out of the way


Nice one, it's a *FOCUS ST* by the way :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You'll be OK though, it's not orange, it's bog standard and a five door to boot :wink:


----------



## gar1.s

room for two more?
me and the missus wouldn't mind a great day out.


----------



## V6RUL

gar1.s said:


> room for two more?
> me and the missus wouldn't mind a great day out.


No problems mate, its always good to see a fellow V6er and im sure you will enjoy the event. There are no expectations from just so long as you keep warm.
Stef


----------



## gar1.s

cheers Steve
looking forward to seeing your car.


----------



## V6RUL

If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.

Sign on sheet for the day..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.......Blue.......221.........A............6.9...........15
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. 
How to get to signature strip.....*profile..profile..signature*..paste info and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..*submit*

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.

Spread sheet of the running order and real and guestimated info and CC included if you sign up..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

personally think it's abit optamistic to think the vast majority of AA will be anywhere near 14.5 (especially if it's first time out) i think Dave won the category last year with a 14.2 so don't be surprised if your AA is abit off that predicted figure.. yes it's something to aim for but any slight issue and you'll be seconds down on that..

Just a thought


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> personally think it's abit optamistic to think the vast majority of AA will be anywhere near 14.5 (especially if it's first time out) i think Dave won the category last year with a 14.2 so don't be surprised if your AA is abit off that predicted figure.. yes it's something to aim for but any slight issue and you'll be seconds down on that..
> 
> Just a thought


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Think the winner was 14.1 for the AA Class.
Stef


----------



## markypoo

I know mine should be AA and power is higher than 225 (just a bit :roll: )  but my car is going to be pampered as Rob (Dooka) will be there ...............not whipped down the strip, I'll be keeping Charlie warm (countryboy) :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> personally think it's abit optamistic to think the vast majority of AA will be anywhere near 14.5 (especially if it's first time out) i think Dave won the category last year with a 14.2 so don't be surprised if your AA is abit off that predicted figure.. yes it's something to aim for but any slight issue and you'll be seconds down on that..
> 
> Just a thought


Tony , its all fun   

Personally if your car holds up :wink: i think you should be getting low 14's easily if your running max power  

When i ran at the last one with steve (vspurs) i think i ran a 14.5 with a bad start (only ran the once !!), really hoping to improve this time :wink: :wink:

Getting close now......


----------



## markypoo

markypoo said:


> I know mine should be AA and power is higher than 225 (just a bit :roll: )  but my car is going to be pampered as Rob (Dooka) will be there ...............not whipped down the strip, I'll be keeping Charlie warm (countryboy) :lol:


Bloody hell that didnt take you long to doctor the figures  :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine should be AA and power is higher than 225 (just a bit :roll: )  but my car is going to be pampered as Rob (Dooka) will be there ...............not whipped down the strip, I'll be keeping Charlie warm (countryboy) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell that didnt take you long to doctor the figures  :lol:
Click to expand...

Im in the zone..  
Stef


----------



## markypoo

Isnt that known as too much time on your hands :?: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> Isnt that known as too much time on your hands :?: :lol:


Im in Macedonia with no one that speaks decent English, similar to silver TT owners..:lol:
Stef


----------



## markypoo

stevecollier said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that known as too much time on your hands :?: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Macedonia with no one that speaks decent English, similar to silver TT owners..:lol:
> Stef
Click to expand...

Yes I know, they're all retards :lol: :lol: I dont know any Macedonians so cant comment on them :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that known as too much time on your hands :?: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Macedonia with no one that speaks decent English, similar to silver TT owners..:lol:
> Stef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know, they're all retards :lol: :lol: I dont know any Macedonians
Click to expand...

Just look at a Silver TT owner to get an idea.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that known as too much time on your hands :?: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Macedonia with no one that speaks decent English, similar to silver TT owners..:lol:
> Stef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know, they're all retards :lol: :lol: I dont know any Macedonians so cant comment on them :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL where's Clarissa when you need her 

Charlene


----------



## shell

CC2064

My number to update the spread sheet :mrgreen:


----------



## ttrev21

stevecollier said:


> Just look at a Silver TT owner to get an idea.. :lol:
> Stef


Steady........I heard that :lol:


----------



## Charlie

ttrev21 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at a Silver TT owner to get an idea.. :lol:
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Steady........I heard that :lol:
Click to expand...

Really!!! at your age I would have thought you would have been tucked up in bed with an Ovaltine by now 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

shell said:


> CC2064
> 
> My number to update the spread sheet :mrgreen:


Done..  
Stef


----------



## ttrev21

Charlie said:


> Really!!! at your age I would have thought you would have been tucked up in bed with an Ovaltine by now
> 
> Charlene


 :lol: :lol: cheeky git


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really!!! at your age I would have thought you would have been tucked up in bed with an Ovaltine by now
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: cheeky git
Click to expand...

Topped up with brandy probably :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie

Got a change in BHP-










Not silly gains but makes a massive difference! Got a Revo trial stage 1 running at 80%. Stage 2+ must be pretty immense!


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> Got a change in BHP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not silly gains but makes a massive difference! Got a Revo trial stage 1 running at 80%. Stage 2+ must be pretty immense!


Nice one, hope your map lasts and 2wd TTs are all A Class.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?


----------



## TTRS_500

McKenzie said:


> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?


As long as you keep your engine on it will be there forever!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SAVTT240 said:


> Tony , its all fun
> 
> Personally if your car holds up :wink: i think you should be getting low 14's easily if your running max power
> 
> When i ran at the last one with steve (vspurs) i think i ran a 14.5 with a bad start (only ran the once !!), really hoping to improve this time :wink: :wink:
> 
> Getting close now......


Ha ha ha... I have low expectations :lol: :lol: and whats with the should hold up... have you seen my posts about rods?

well looking forward to it... few bits and bats to do on sat, including a quick clean...


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?


How right you are. The others are quattro. It's a 2 way shoot out. Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony , its all fun
> 
> Personally if your car holds up :wink: i think you should be getting low 14's easily if your running max power
> 
> When i ran at the last one with steve (vspurs) i think i ran a 14.5 with a bad start (only ran the once !!), really hoping to improve this time :wink: :wink:
> 
> Getting close now......
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha... I have low expectations :lol: :lol: and whats with the should hold up... have you seen my posts about rods?
> 
> well looking forward to it... few bits and bats to do on sat, including a quick clean...
Click to expand...

YEP :wink:

Been keeping up to date, am really mad :evil: as i cant log onto otherside for some reason :?: :?: 
So just able to read posts, which are quite interesting 

I think you'll be fine (your just fretting :lol: :lol: ) & am pretty sure your car can handle it, i know someone running a lot more bhp & torque than you & he's on standard rods/pistons in a tt :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Should be mega fun on sunday, just praying for good weather & small que's..


----------



## V6RUL

i can see clear skyes.. :roll:


----------



## SAVTT240

stevecollier said:


> i can see clear skyes.. :roll:


i'm praying clear skyes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
lets hope your right :wink:


----------



## McKenzie

TTRS_500 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep your engine on it will be there forever!
Click to expand...

I was told it is on the ECU for 5 hours driving time, if you aren't moving you aren't using the time up. Doesn't matter whether you turn the engine of or not. Or are you being very dry in your humour? :wink:


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?
> 
> 
> 
> How right you are. The others are quattro. It's a 2 way shoot out. Steve
Click to expand...

Richie backed out. Unless it's off this weekend im going solo my friend. That's why I decided to get the map done so might be more interesting compared to some of the Mk1 TT's running 240-270bhp.


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?
> 
> 
> 
> How right you are. The others are quattro. It's a 2 way shoot out. Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richie backed out. Unless it's off this weekend im going solo my friend. That's why I decided to get the map done so might be more interesting compared to some of the Mk1 TT's running 240-270bhp.
Click to expand...

Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol:
> Steve


 :lol: I would put a pound down on that if there were some corners to this challenge!


----------



## V6RUL

McKenzie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I would put a pound down on that if there were some corners to this challenge!
Click to expand...

On second thoughts.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## richieshore

McKenzie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I would put a pound down on that if there were some corners to this challenge!
Click to expand...

I've heard he's restricted, could be easy pickings! :wink: :lol:

Gutted I can't be there, am still doing the rain dance and hoping it's postponed to the 30th! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

richieshore said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I would put a pound down on that if there were some corners to this challenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard he's restricted, could be easy pickings! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Gutted I can't be there, am still doing the rain dance and hoping it's postponed to the 30th! :lol:
Click to expand...

biiiaaaatch.. :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

Went to see the vinyl man today & got my cc number for santapod made up in white 5'' letters/numbers for the rear screen , great way to display your number & he only charged me £3.50 for it   

Just an idea if you have a vinyl or sticker shop nearby..


----------



## V6RUL

SAVTT240 said:


> Went to see the vinyl man today & got my cc number for santapod made up in white 5'' letters/numbers for the rear screen , great way to display your number & he only charged me £3.50 for it
> 
> Just an idea if you have a vinyl or sticker shop nearby..


Thats quite selfish, i think.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

stevecollier said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see the vinyl man today & got my cc number for santapod made up in white 5'' letters/numbers for the rear screen , great way to display your number & he only charged me £3.50 for it
> 
> Just an idea if you have a vinyl or sticker shop nearby..
> 
> 
> 
> Thats quite selfish, i think.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

why ? :? :? do you want your number done 

just hate that white paint they use as took ages to get off the screen


----------



## VSPURS

What's the weather looking like?


----------



## McKenzie

stevecollier said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will disconnect my RWD and give you a run for your money.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I would put a pound down on that if there were some corners to this challenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On second thoughts.. :roll:
> Stef
Click to expand...

 :lol: 


richieshore said:


> I've heard he's restricted, could be easy pickings! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Gutted I can't be there, am still doing the rain dance and hoping it's postponed to the 30th! :lol:


You never know buddy, maybe next week I can give you a run down the M5?  On 6 points so best not


----------



## PeTTe-N

SAVTT240 said:


> why ? :? :? do you want your number done


Group buy [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

PeTTe-N said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why ? :? :? do you want your number done
> 
> 
> 
> Group buy [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

needs to be quick as not long to go  
very suprised nobody else has done the same, surely every town has a sticker/vinyl shop :?: :?:


----------



## PeTTe-N

SAVTT240 said:


> surely every town has a sticker/vinyl shop :?: :?:


Yeah, only kidding. Might pop down my local sticker shop tomorrow if I get 5 mins. :wink:


----------



## Charlie

McKenzie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The map should have 2 hours left at santa pod so will be done by the end of the day. I thought there was only one other 2wd TT?
> 
> 
> 
> How right you are. The others are quattro. It's a 2 way shoot out. Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richie backed out. Unless it's off this weekend im going solo my friend. That's why I decided to get the map done so might be more interesting compared to some of the Mk1 TT's running 240-270bhp.
Click to expand...

Well you are guaranteed to win a trophy then buddy  I will give it an extra polish for you 

Actually if there is only one contender then we will have a spare trophy - as such I will take the category off the front and hand it out to the car with the best stance as suggested by C-Dog (Charlie) (country boy) 

As long as Stephanie doesn't object 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Im with you Charlene, im with you..  
Stef


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.
> 51) Num 42s mate...(?)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.........?..........221.........A............6.6...........14.5


Stef, could you amend this when you've got 5mins

Updated details for number 51) Adam....Ford Focus ST.2.5....Blue........221.........A............6.9...........15.0 CC2095

Not sure if he goes in the A class or the 2WD/FWD?
Cheers
Philippa


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Adam, list ammended..i cant do any more changes for a while..cos im coming home.. 

If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.

Sign on sheet for the day..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.....Blue.......221......2WD.........6.9............15
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
53) NILESONG.........(Erol)............................................Probably Spectator
54) TT Shop...........(Dave).......MK2.......2.5......Green......?............AAA.........3.5...........12.5.. 8) 
55) CHADTT...........(Phil)........MK1.......3.2......Silver........Probably Spectator
56) shane jess........(Shane)......A3.TDi...2.0......Black.......190..........2WD.........7.............15
57) Veyrog.............(Andy).......MK1......1.8......Black........300.........AA...........6..............14

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. 
How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste info and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.

Spread sheet of the running order and real and guestimated info and CC included if you sign up..


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Im with you Charlene, im with you..
> Stef


Good girl 


PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.
> 51) Num 42s mate...(?)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.........?..........221.........A............6.6...........14.5
> 
> 
> 
> Stef, could you amend this when you've got 5mins
> 
> Updated details for number 51) Adam....Ford Focus ST.2.5....Blue........221.........A............6.9...........15.0 CC2095
> 
> Not sure if he goes in the A class or the 2WD/FWD?
> Cheers
> Philippa
Click to expand...

I don't care as long as it's not in mine, Philippa what the hell were you thinking bringing along my Nemesis - shame on you :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## jon-phillips

Looking at the entry's it seems I have the slowest car running [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so if I manage to get up the strip faster than.. well anyone ill be happy :lol: :lol:

Definitely need to get this remap sorted!!


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlie said:


> Philippa what the hell were you thinking bringing along my Nemesis - shame on you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlene


Like I said yesterday Charlotte, you should be OK, it's not Orange, it's bog standard and a five door :lol: :lol:



jon-phillips said:


> Looking at the entry's it seems I have the slowest car running [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so if I manage to get up the strip faster than.. well anyone ill be happy :lol: :lol:


It's not the winning Jon, it's the taking part :wink: At least that's what I keep telling myself. I think the only trophy I'll have a chance with is "Quote of the Day" :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm just going cos it sounds great fun, should be a good laugh and it'll be my first meet, so great to meet up with everyone and see their cars, mods n all.


----------



## Charlie

jon-phillips said:


> Looking at the entry's it seems I have the slowest car running [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so if I manage to get up the strip faster than.. well anyone ill be happy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definitely need to get this remap sorted!!


It really doesn't matter how you do time wise buddy, it's more the thrill of approaching the start line and then knowing everyone is watching whilst trying not to cock up your getaway = legs like jelly and the adrenaline pumping like you wouldn't believe 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

jon-phillips said:


> Looking at the entry's it seems I have the slowest car running [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so if I manage to get up the strip faster than.. well anyone ill be happy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definitely need to get this remap sorted!!


It's alright I'm sure Charlene will keep you company.
Stef


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jon-phillips said:


> Looking at the entry's it seems I have the slowest car running [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so if I manage to get up the strip faster than.. well anyone ill be happy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definitely need to get this remap sorted!!


Think you'll find my 18secs is the slowest :wink:


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> It's alright I'm sure Charlene will keep you company.
> Stef


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Think you'll find my 18secs is the slowest :wink:


Yeah but we all know that is BS :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

*Just a little reminder to bring some cash with you on Sunday - Rob (dooka) is bringing a load of his very high quality detailing bits and bobs with him at some rather cheap prices *

I will try and get some pics and prices up, but if you have any interest in keeping your car looking sweeeet and let's face it who doesn't then stick an extra £20 in your wallet on Saturday and don't ruddy spend it on beers down the pub 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Right, I'm in the UK now, only London flight to Manchester left. 
I was like the pope, kissing the Tarmac. I'm sure the standards of pilots has gone down recently.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Right, I'm in the UK now, only London flight to Manchester left.
> I was like the pope, kissing the Tarmac. I'm sure the standards of pilots has gone down recently.
> Steve


Good to have you back Stephanie - well ish anyway 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Sat on the plane now. Yipee
Hope the fog holds off in Manchester.
Stef


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Charlie said:


> [
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you'll find my 18secs is the slowest :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but we all know that is BS :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

You never know Charlene i may stall on the line.... plus i haven't a clue on what the TT can run, i always feel like they bog down (every one i've driven) so it's a learning curve... i'll put more realistic figures based on this years runs next year i promise :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you'll find my 18secs is the slowest :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but we all know that is BS :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never know Charlene i may stall on the line.... plus i haven't a clue on what the TT can run, i always feel like they bog down (every one i've driven) so it's a learning curve... i'll put more realistic figures based on this years runs next year i promise :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Tony, it wont bog down, i've seen rs & st's spinning on the line for traction, but ask everyone last time & all the tt's got off pretty rapid  
VSPURS was the only one i've ever seen apply his power & bog down but once he got traction he was off :lol:

So whats the chances off getting mr Syd to take his red baby down the strip   :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Thanks for reminding me Sav!!!

Lol!

I'm hoping to put that right on Sunday!


----------



## v800mjh

Just a quickie, I've noticed a few non TTs on the pod list, is that just previous TT forum members with their new cars or friends that are coming along too?

Also, are we likely to still be attending on Sunday if its wet (maybe drizzly) but not actually raining? (I'm hoping so)

I know the final decision will be made on Sunday morning I'm just trying to get an idea of the likeliness of it happening.

Cheers, Martin


----------



## Charlie

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you'll find my 18secs is the slowest :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but we all know that is BS :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never know Charlene i may stall on the line.... plus i haven't a clue on what the TT can run, i always feel like they bog down (every one i've driven) so it's a learning curve... i'll put more realistic figures based on this years runs next year i promise :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL Tamsin don't try and tell me you haven't been practising your standing starts at the traffic lights for weeks, cos I just won't believe ya :lol: :lol: :lol: 


VSPURS said:


> Thanks for reminding me Sav!!!
> 
> Lol!
> 
> I'm hoping to put that right on Sunday!


LOL I am looking forward to seeing you rip it up Steve, I have given your trophy an extra polish as promised :lol:



v800mjh said:


> Just a quickie, I've noticed a few non TTs on the pod list, is that just previous TT forum members with their new cars or friends that are coming along too?
> 
> Also, are we likely to still be attending on Sunday if its wet (maybe drizzly) but not actually raining? (I'm hoping so)
> 
> I know the final decision will be made on Sunday morning I'm just trying to get an idea of the likeliness of it happening.
> 
> Cheers, Martin


Martin it is a bit of both really mate, some of them are ex TT owners who have now strayed from the fold but due to the friendly natire of the forum and friends made, they are still part of the "crew" so to speak.

Phillipa is just bringing along a mate in a Ford Focus ST (insert h and i in between) to wind me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The problem with rain of any sort is that it will make running up the track nigh on impossible and if it gets too wet they will close it. The forecast is looking quite promising so far and if it is cold like it is today then for turbo cars it will be a big bonus.

If it is raining in the morning we will postpone, but if not then we will go unless it is forecast to really pi55 it down - which at the moment it isn't. 

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

Just had a pm from Nilesong - Erol or Edna as she is now known, to be added to the list 

Charlene


----------



## v800mjh

Cool, hope the weather holds up, been looking forward to seeing some other TTs go up the strip for soooooooooooooo long

Martin


----------



## Charlie

v800mjh said:


> Cool, hope the weather holds up, been looking forward to seeing some other TTs go up the strip for soooooooooooooo long
> 
> Martin


You an me both buddy, it was a really good day last year and hopefully with more people, more cars, more trophies and more prizes it will be even better this time round.

Charlene


----------



## thettshop

Hi Charlie

We would like to attend this on Sunday with the TTRS please.

Estimate for the list - 1/4 in under 12.5, 0-60 3.5

Thanks Mate,

I will not be there myself, however I believe that Dave will be there with Vince and Shaun.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Charlie

thettshop said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> We would like to attend this on Sunday with the TTRS please.
> 
> Estimate for the list - 1/4 in under 12.5, 0-60 3.5
> 
> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I will not be there myself, however I believe that Dave will be there with Vince and Shaun.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Justin


You are very welcome Justin, well your boys are, shame you can't make it personally.

I am sure Steve will update the details on the power thread 

Charlie


----------



## PeTTe-N

This is getting good, how many is that now 54/55?? Let's hope the weather's good and everyone shows. Can't wait 

How many turned out last year Charlize?


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> This is getting good, how many is that now 54/55?? Let's hope the weather's good and everyone shows. Can't wait
> 
> How many turned out last year Charlize?


From memory it was about 25ish so we have the potential to almost double it, fingers crossed people who have ssaid they will come actually do (subject to weather of course )

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Been in the TT for a bit today.
There is problem with the tickover on the hot start map and it cuts out and is only restarting when cold.
There is a new map being installed this afternoon, so hopefully that will fix the issue.
Here's a sneak preview of how's she's looking..


















I will post up the TTRS on the list ASAP

Ps EVO mag will be there ( confirmed) so get polishing.
EVO's project Veyrog will be hitting the strip as well.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Been in the TT for a bit today.
> There is problem with the tickover on the hot start map and it cuts out and is only restarting when cold.
> There is a new map being installed this afternoon, so hopefully that will fix the issue.
> Here's a sneak preview of how's she's looking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post up the TTRS on the list ASAP
> 
> Ps EVO mag will be there ( confirmed) so get polishing.
> EVO's project Veyrog will be hitting the strip as well.
> Steve


Looking good Steffi, looking good 

Great news 

Charlene


----------



## shane jess

i recognise that burnley tesco in the background lol, i will be their also sunday.


----------



## Charlie

shane jess said:


> i recognise that burnley tesco in the background lol, i will be their also sunday.


Nice one buddy, what you bringing? and what is your actual name so I can update the list, Shane or Jess 

Charlie


----------



## CHADTT

Don't wanna miss this one, so count me in as attending please (sorry for being last minute).

Will be spectating only though :roll:

Is there any restrictions on bringing kids - 'spectating that is' - 7 year old?


----------



## shane jess

cheers, my name is shane, i will be in my A3 2.0tdi 170 black edition remaped by autograph burnley (GIAC). 190BHP ish im hoping to be in the 15. something club. i was going to go in my S3 but getting their and back and running the strip would have cost a fortune in v-power, so im going to oil burn my way up the strip, cheers shane.


----------



## Charlie

CHADTT said:


> Don't wanna miss this one, so count me in as attending please (sorry for being last minute).
> 
> Will be spectating only though :roll:
> 
> Is there any restrictions on bringing kids - 'spectating that is' - 7 year old?


No need to apologise buddy the more the merrier and please do bring your kids if you think they will enjoy it - there are others coming, Fenella is bringing his 2 lads - can you pm or post up your actual name so I can add it to the list 

Charlie



shane jess said:


> cheers, my name is shane, i will be in my A3 2.0tdi 170 black edition remaped by autograph burnley (GIAC). 190BHP ish im hoping to be in the 15. something club. i was going to go in my S3 but getting their and back and running the strip would have cost a fortune in v-power, so im going to oil burn my way up the strip, cheers shane.


Nice one Shane, I look forward to meeting you, I will be the one in a big coat with TT Spares on the front and the back, make sure you come and say hi.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

CHADTT said:


> Don't wanna miss this one, so count me in as attending please (sorry for being last minute).
> 
> Will be spectating only though :roll:
> 
> Is there any restrictions on bringing kids - 'spectating that is' - 7 year old?


I believe children get in free.
Stef


----------



## bigsyd

i hope the rocket car is there on Sunday, it is worth the trip to see and most deffffff hear it     , when me and tony went last year it was the 1st time i had seen the rocket car, i cant even begin to describe how LOUD that thing is as it passes you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: any way to find out charlie


----------



## markypoo

stevecollier said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wanna miss this one, so count me in as attending please (sorry for being last minute).
> 
> Will be spectating only though :roll:
> 
> Is there any restrictions on bringing kids - 'spectating that is' - 7 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe children get in free.
> Stef
Click to expand...

Thats a bonus for Charlie then :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Adam, list ammended..i cant do any more changes for a while..cos im coming home.. 

If you dont agree with the times below, post up and i will ammend the numbers.

Sign on sheet for the day..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

FREE
If you register yourself and car here..
1. they will give you a unique running number that you can display in your back window and it stops them putting chalk on your car. You keep this identity for all Santa Pod events.
2. you will be put on the Santa Pod speed board for all to see your fastest time for that year. There is a prize for the fastest, but we are talking rocket ship, fast.
3. its free, please check it out. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php

AAA BT Boys

AA Modified

A Standard

2WD Anything goes FWD/RWD wheel drive.
As you can see there is some missing info/spec that would be nice to add to the running list and if you fancy trying to predict your times i will add them to the list if you just add to the posting.

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4 
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man 
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13) 
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13 
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0 
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5 
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1 
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?.............335.......AAA............4.5........13
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18.. 
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......225.........A...........6.5.........16
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5 
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3 
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.....Blue.......221......2WD.........6.9............15
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
53) NILESONG.........(Erol)............................................Probably Spectator
54) TT Shop...........(Dave).......MK2.......2.5......Green......?............AAA.........3.5...........12.5.. 8) 
55) CHADTT...........(Phil).........MK1.......3.2......Silver........Probably Spectator
56) shane jess......(Shane)......A3.TDi...2.0......Black.......190..........2WD.........7.............15
57) Veyrog.............(Andy).......MK1......1.8......Black........300.........AA...........6..............14

If anybody fancies the Santa Pod Logo in their signature strip, like a few of us on here already have, then..

Cut and paste the below in you signature strip. 
How to get to signature strip.....profile..profile..signature..paste info and close the bracket at the end of the pasted item ie img]..submit

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img

Done..

If you dont fancy it, dont worry its just a bit of fun.


----------



## SAVTT240

STEVE,

Your car looks awesome 8) 8) 8)  
Sooooooooo clean as well, must be the cleaniest i've ever seen her 

Here is an old pic from last years santa-pod :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240

Here's one of the 2 together :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Charlie

bigsyd said:


> i hope the rocket car is there on Sunday, it is worth the trip to see and most deffffff hear it     , when me and tony went last year it was the 1st time i had seen the rocket car, i cant even begin to describe how LOUD that thing is as it passes you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: any way to find out charlie


I can try mate, but the Race Director I have been dealing with is on holiday this weekend and it is too late to call him on a Friday night. I will try and get hold of someone tomorrow and update if I can.



markypoo said:


> Thats a bonus for Charlie then :lol:


Wind yer ruddy neck in love :roll: :lol: :lol: Did Tom get his springs ok as I haven't heard anything so assume so?

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Here's one of the 2 together :-* :-* :-*


Well not a lot has changed on mine apart from the slammage and the modifications to the bonnet bra  I also won't we sporting the TT Spares on the doors as TT Spares is soon to be usurped by the new company which will become apparent when you get your voting sheets 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

And another :wink: :wink:

look at that beard


----------



## TT51

bigsyd said:


> i hope the rocket car is there on Sunday, it is worth the trip to see and most deffffff hear it     , when me and tony went last year it was the 1st time i had seen the rocket car, i cant even begin to describe how LOUD that thing is as it passes you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: any way to find out charlie


I took this vid of it last year it is awesome saw it twice each day at the USC


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> And another :wink: :wink:
> 
> look at that beard


For goodness sake Sav stop posting pictures up  I am a beard free zone these days, almost unrecognisable and hopefully people won't throw their coins at me mistaking me for a tramp this time 

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the rocket car is there on Sunday, it is worth the trip to see and most deffffff hear it     , when me and tony went last year it was the 1st time i had seen the rocket car, i cant even begin to describe how LOUD that thing is as it passes you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: any way to find out charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I took this vid of it last year it is awesome saw it twice each day at the USC
Click to expand...

It really is an awesome spectacle - I was there once when they had the section at the back open for spectators (they seem to have stopped that now) and the whole are was just filled with smoke, fumes and noise = awesome and then when it actually went up the strip you could feel the blast from the jet = more awesome  When it does all the bangs on the line prior to ripping it up you can feel it in your chest = even more awesome 

Charlene


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another :wink: :wink:
> 
> look at that beard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For goodness sake Sav stop posting pictures up  I am a beard free zone these days, almost unrecognisable and hopefully people won't throw their coins at me mistaking me for a tramp this time
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

  SORRY CHARLENE,

I wont put the picture of you i found at the end of the night meet at davy's pub :wink: :wink: :wink:

You remember :lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope the rocket car is there on Sunday, it is worth the trip to see and most deffffff hear it     , when me and tony went last year it was the 1st time i had seen the rocket car, i cant even begin to describe how LOUD that thing is as it passes you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: any way to find out charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I can try mate, but the Race Director I have been dealing with is on holiday this weekend and it is too late to call him on a Friday night. I will try and get hold of someone tomorrow and update if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bonus for Charlie then :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind yer ruddy neck in love :roll: :lol: :lol: Did Tom get his springs ok as I haven't heard anything so assume so?
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Yes thanks Charlie he got the springs today will be fitting Sunday now 
Oh just found a pic from last year


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> SORRY CHARLENE,
> 
> I wont put the picture of you i found at the end of the night meet at davy's pub :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> You remember :lol: :lol:


LOL oh bugger I had hoped you may have forgotten about that one 

Charlene  



markypoo said:


> Yes thanks Charlie he got the springs today will be fitting Sunday now


Please apologise to Tom for me, I specifically requested that they made sure they went out to get there for Thursday :-(

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY CHARLENE,
> 
> I wont put the picture of you i found at the end of the night meet at davy's pub :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> You remember :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh bugger I had hoped you may have forgotten about that one
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thanks Charlie he got the springs today will be fitting Sunday now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please apologise to Tom for me, I specifically requested that they made sure they went out to get there for Thursday :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Thats ok he's on his own now I think Ive mollycoddled enough I wont be fitting them
Ive got better things to do on SUNDAY


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> Ive got better things to do on SUNDAY


Hell yeah you do :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## VSPURS

I plan on giving the TT a run out today for the first time in over a month today, just to check all is good for tomorrow. I've also got to take a little trip to refill on NoS!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> I plan on giving the TT a run out today for the first time in over a month today, just to check all is good for tomorrow. I've also got to take a little trip to refill on NoS!


 8) 
Stef


----------



## country boy

Bit damp today but still says its gonna be ok for tomorrow....fingers crossed!


----------



## Matt B

I know this may be earlier in the thread but there are 42 pages and I havent got the time to sift through them lol

How will I know if its on or off? Dont want to drag my arse half way across the country if its not happening.

And where are the NW crew meeting up?

Matt


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Matt, my first post on page 1 has details of the NW meet up.
I or Charlie will post up at 6am if it's ON or OFF.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Matt B said:


> I know this may be earlier in the thread but there are 42 pages and I havent got the time to sift through them lol
> 
> How will I know if its on or off? Dont want to drag my arse half way across the country if its not happening.
> 
> And where are the NW crew meeting up?
> 
> Matt


It has been mentioned a few times buddy, but I totally understand your reluctance to trawl through over 40 pages of what is mainly a load of old cock posted by me 

Steve and I are getting up at 6.30am to assess the latest weather situation and will post on the thread soon after that time - the forecast is looking pretty favourable at the moment, it will be cold though 

I will change the thread title too so you can see at a glance.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Hi Matt, my first post on page 1 has details of the NW meet up.
> I or Charlie will post up at 6am if it's ON or OFF.
> Steve


6am   bugger that mate  You have my number don't you?

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Just given the car a run and all seems ok apart from it constantly stalling at every possibility!

When's it being driven it's fine but coming to a stop it just stalls.

I also can't find anywhere that are able to refill me on NoS so I'll be running without tomorrow.

Other than that, I suppose all is good and I'll see you all tomorrow.

Are you NW guys driving past junc 12 of the M6? If you are can you let me know roughly when and I'll try and join up with you?


----------



## T3RBO

Matt B said:


> How will I know if its on or off? Dont want to drag my arse half way across the country if its not happening.


I'm leaving within the hour :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i probably won't get chance to check the thread in the morn, so i guess if i'm alon at knutsford services then it's off :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Just given the car a run and all seems ok apart from it constantly stalling at every possibility!
> 
> When's it being driven it's fine but coming to a stop it just stalls.
> 
> I also can't find anywhere that are able to refill me on NoS so I'll be running without tomorrow.
> 
> Other than that, I suppose all is good and I'll see you all tomorrow.
> 
> Are you NW guys driving past junc 12 of the M6? If you are can you let me know roughly when and I'll try and join up with you?


Ring me about 9 if its on and I will give you a progress report


----------



## Matt B

Thanks to Steve, Charlie and Turbo for their responses about tomorrow.

Guess I will see the NW crew about 8 am  
Not exactly the weather for washing the car either


----------



## SAVTT240

Rain on/off here this morning in Bedford   
Gave up trying to clean the car after 10th attempt of out of garage / rain / back in / out again / rain/ in again etc :lol: :lol:

Hoping it clears up later & stays dry


----------



## country boy

I'm washing/waxing mine


----------



## Hark

It's my birthday and I'm still going to venture out and wash mine. :roll:

Could anyone remind me what time people are meeting Corley tomorrow?


----------



## SAVTT240

Hark said:


> It's my birthday and I'm still going to venture out and wash mine. :roll:
> 
> Could anyone remind me what time people are meeting Corley tomorrow?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATT


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> It's my birthday and I'm still going to venture out and wash mine. :roll:
> 
> Could anyone remind me what time people are meeting Corley tomorrow?


Hi Matt,
Corley should be about 9.15
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Happy B'day Matt


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Whast DVLC licence number? on the sign in form?????

is it my DVLA licence number??? i'm confuddled !!!

Oh and how much is it?? and is it each? i can't bloody remember...


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Whast DVLC licence number? on the sign in form?????
> 
> is it my DVLA licence number??? i'm confuddled !!!
> 
> Oh and how much is it?? and is it each? i can't bloody remember...


HI TONY,

Its the licence number - on your photo id card section 5 - long number

The entrance fee to get into pod is £10.00 per car, run down the strip is £25.00 & each passenger has to pay £10.00 extra.
Bring both parts of your licence 

SAV.


----------



## ian222

Charlie - I am leaving mine at about 6.15 so i wont know weather you have cancelled it or not. I could text ya then and see, will you be up?????


----------



## jeules0

Sorry, I'm think going to have to give it a miss as it's been raining here all day, and I too would need to set off early.

It's along way to go with the weather as it is 

Chris


----------



## markypoo

No rain here so washed, dried and polished but I bet it will be plastered when I get there [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## markypoo

Here's 3 weather forecast sites thought Id move them up  
http://uk.weather.com/weather/tomorrow- ... rough-NN29
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tom ... pcode=NN29
http://www.meteoblue.com/en_gb/point/fo ... b/sday/Sun


----------



## ian222

jeules0 said:


> Sorry, I'm think going to have to give it a miss as it's been raining here all day, and I too would need to set off early.
> 
> It's along way to go with the weather as it is
> 
> Chris


Why not wait until tomorrow and see mate, you could meet us at the Whalf pub. I cant wait for it gonna be a good one.


----------



## V6RUL

Come on guys, think positve and at least class it as a drive out.
The forecast at the Pod is 30C and bikini clad girls everywhere.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

Do we need to bring our counterpart driving liscence along too? Not sure if even know where mine is :?

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Do we need to bring our counterpart driving liscence along too? Not sure if even know where mine is :?
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin, best to take it if you can but mine wasnt checked last year and only the plastic one was.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Christine stop being such a biiiatch, it's been raining here part of the day too - the forecast for tomorrow is good at the moment just a bit cold and I as you can imagine have been checking everywhere  now man up and get yourself ready for a fun day out.

Martin, best to take it but having asked it seems the plastic part is the important bit.

Ian I will be up at 6.30am, but just cos I love ya I will set my alarm for 6.10am  The forecast bodes well in all the places I have checked, my future father and brother inlaw work for the Highways Agency so have close contact with what is going on weather wise and they both say it will be cold but shouldn't be any rain.

Unless I wake up and it is pissing it down it is on as far as I am concerned.

If anyone wants to call me then my number is 07814 365147

I have washed my car and am compiling all the stuff I need to take tomorrow 

Charlene


----------



## shell

Happy Birthday Hark :mrgreen:

Ive just come in from, washing and polishing my car all day, Lee was faffing with the alloys and suspension....................brrrrrr! It was rather nippy out :lol:

Ready for tomorrow now


----------



## TT51

Seems the weather is an excuse before the action has started :roll:



Charlie said:


> I have washed my car and am compiling all the stuff I need to take tomorrow
> 
> Charlene


As long as you leave all your leather at home with the bra


----------



## Charlie

shell said:


> Happy Birthday Hark :mrgreen:
> 
> Ive just come in from, washing and polishing my car all day, Lee was faffing with the alloys and suspension....................brrrrrr! It was rather nippy out :lol:
> 
> Ready for tomorrow now


Nice one Shell, it was a bit chilly doing mine, but I have been saving up doing it for today so one way or the other it was getting done  I am looking forward to meeting you both.


TT51 said:


> Seems the weather is an excuse before the action has started :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have washed my car and am compiling all the stuff I need to take tomorrow
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you leave all your leather at home with the bra
Click to expand...

Now now Fenella no need to get the nails out, Christine has just had a perm done and is a little concerned about the potential for a horrific hair day 

*Happy Birthday Matt *


----------



## markypoo

TT51 said:


> Seems the weather is an excuse before the action has started :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have washed my car and am compiling all the stuff I need to take tomorrow
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you leave all your leather at home with the bra
Click to expand...

And remember to have a shave :roll:


----------



## DAVECOV

last year i forgot my licence  
I managed to get my daughter to take a picture of it and text it to me and they accepted that as ok I think the driver number is the important bit 

Dave


----------



## Charlie

Please make sure you wrap up warm tomorrow guys, hats, gloves and big coats are a necessity.

I will be distributing voting slips by popping them on car windscreens so if you find you don't have one come and find me - I will be wearing a big black coat with TT Spares front and rear.

I will be keeping track of the times, but it is your responsibility to show me your timed slip to verify your time - this will only be necessary at the end of the day when it comes down to who has won.

We will play the trophy and prize giving time by ear, it will probably be between 3-4pm so please listen out for when that will be so you don't miss out if you have won something - there are 16 trophies up for grabs, £450 money off insurance vouchers and a pot of £55 Zymol Carbon Wax.

We will be providing FREE tea and coffee so please feel free to bring along some crisps, biscuits if you feel like contributing - there will be some cover as I am bringing a reasonable size gazebo type thing I have borrowed.

Keep your fingers crossed for the weather and please remember to check the forum before you set off as we will update early in the morning either way.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow (well most of you anyway )

Charlene


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> And remember to have a shave :roll:


I am sporting some very manly stubble at the moment  and have lost about a stone since last time  getting my fat arse in shape for the wedding.

Dave you 'tard - there is always one :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## IWEM

Hi guys

Engine management light came on so don't think I can risk this tomorrow sorry to miss the day hope you have a good one
Ian and Mary


----------



## lloyd

anyone from brum going were are you meeting up


----------



## L33JSA

IWEM said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Engine management light came on so don't think I can risk this tomorrow sorry to miss the day hope you have a good one
> Ian and Mary


Ian

If you pop over tonight I'll do a scan for you & tell you if its anything you need to worry about - cant have a local missing a meet!!

Lee


----------



## jeules0

Charlie said:


> Christine stop being such a biiiatch, it's been raining here part of the day too - the forecast for tomorrow is good at the moment just a bit cold and I as you can imagine have been checking everywhere  now man up and get yourself ready for a fun day out.
> 
> Charlene


Well, that's told me! 

Ok, I'm meeting up with Mark (y3putt) and driving up with him to rendevouz with the other Men of Kent/Kentish Men at Dartford-well, that's the plan.

Christine


----------



## PeTTe-N

lloyd said:


> anyone from brum going were are you meeting up


Me and Hark are meeting the rest of the Northern bunch at Corley Services M6 about 9:15


----------



## VSPURS

PeTTe-N said:


> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone from brum going were are you meeting up
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hark are meeting the rest of the Northern bunch at Corley Services M6 about 9:15
Click to expand...

I'll probably meet you there but I lost my brakes this evening and think that the servo hose has come off (That's what it feels like anyway) so will endeavour to sort that before getting on my way!


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone from brum going were are you meeting up
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hark are meeting the rest of the Northern bunch at Corley Services M6 about 9:15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably meet you there but I lost my brakes this evening and think that the servo hose has come off (That's what it feels like anyway) so will endeavour to sort that before getting on my way!
Click to expand...

Dude you kind of need those to work lol. Can you see if the hose is off?


----------



## Charlie

jeules0 said:


> Well, that's told me!
> 
> Ok, I'm meeting up with Mark (y3putt) and driving up with him to rendevouz with the other Men of Kent/Kentish Men at Dartford-well, that's the plan.
> 
> Christine


Good girl :lol:

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Watch this post for the final decision. Steve


----------



## ttrev21

Charlie......get up you lazy bar steward......is it on?????????????????????????????


----------



## jon-phillips

How are we looking?


----------



## ian222

I cant go back to bed now even if its off i am too excited. GO go go


----------



## TTsline02




----------



## DAVECOV

This Sunday has the same weather forecast as next Sunday
20% chance of light rain so 80% chance of none sounds a Go Go Go 
2 me


----------



## ian222

Is that a good sign then Matt? Seeing as you stayed the night down there?


----------



## L33JSA

Come on guys........lets hear the decision!!!


----------



## ttrev21

Everybody up and ready to go and not an organiser in sight.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

ian222 said:


> Is that a good sign then Matt? Seeing as you stayed the night down there?


Long story Ian but I didn't will be driving
down from North Yorkshire so waiting in anticipation


----------



## TT51

The weather forcast I just saw says GO to me


----------



## ian222

Charlies phone is still off, so i am off to pick up a mate and meet Mark.


----------



## TT51

See you at the wharf Ian we dont need to leave there until 7.30ish


----------



## Charlie

Morning ladies - just looked outside and it's not raining just going to check the forecast give me 2 minutes but looking good at the moment 
Charlie


----------



## Charlie

GO GO GO we are on 

Charlene


----------



## markypoo




----------



## TTsline02

Wagons ho!


----------



## TT51

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Sweet.....best go get the car out the garage then!!


----------



## jon-phillips

As mr Murray Walker would say " we are go go go!"


----------



## Charlie

Sorry about the wait ladies, my alarm is running 7 mins late so the 6am wasn't quite 6am - twatting technology :roll:

I actually really could not sleep last night and have been pretty much awake since 1.30am so if you find me later slumped asleep in the grandstand give me a friendly poke :lol: :lol:

Charlene

*ONCE AGAIN GO GO GO *


----------



## V6RUL

Get them wagons rolling..
Stef


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Get them wagons rolling..
> Stef


Where the hell were you when I phoned you Stef, sounded like you were on the moon  well with your new car I expect you could have stayed the night there and still got to SP in time 

Right off to walk the dog and get ready - 3 pairs of socks for me 

Charlene


----------



## TT51

Charlie if anyone needs their car scanned with Vagcom then point them in my direction I'll have the lappy with me


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get them wagons rolling..
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell were you when I phoned you Stef, sounded like you were on the moon  well with your new car I expect you could have stayed the night there and still got to SP in time
> 
> Right off to walk the dog and get ready - 3 pairs of socks for me
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

I wasn't on the moon, you ***, i was on cloud nine.
See ya In a few hours.

I think we have a convoy..
Stef


----------



## v800mjh

Is it seriously still on? Its raining here in south london and forecast doesnt look too fruity in Mk?

Martin


----------



## davelincs

Have a good day


----------



## T3RBO

So exciting. :lol:

Sent from my iDunno via Tapatalk


----------



## VSPURS

The BBC website says that there is rain forecast this afternoon!


----------



## sixdoublesix

VSPURS said:


> The BBC website says that there is rain forecast this afternoon!


With a hint of sunshine 

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ ... ather.html

Can't beat the met office, when have they ever got it wrong :wink:


----------



## Hark

My wing man has started throwing up so I'm coming down on my own. Will have to deal with the BMW jokes myself. :roll:


----------



## 911Nutter

Nice to meet some of you this morning .. sorry couldn't stay around for too long, wedding in June and the fiancee wants to drag me round the shops this afternoon !!

Charlie, your car looks great ... also some great mods on some of the other cars there, really liked the look of the Rs'.

Rob


----------



## country boy

f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif] Took the shortcut through that village and was picking my way through that tight bit,noparked cars on my side so i had right of way but a w**ker in a Merc ML thought he'd try and squeeze past the parked cars his side as well and it was so tight that i scraped the kerb....wounded!!


----------



## Hark

country boy said:


> f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif] Took the shortcut through that village and was picking my way through that tight bit,noparked cars on my side so i had right of way but a w**ker in a Merc ML thought he'd try and squeeze past the parked cars his side as well and it was so tight that i scraped the kerb....wounded!!


    [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Only silver lining I can see is that we talked about putting your own stamp on the car, maybe with a wheel refurb?

Maybe it's a sign?


----------



## markypoo

country boy said:


> f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif] Took the shortcut through that village and was picking my way through that tight bit,noparked cars on my side so i had right of way but a w**ker in a Merc ML thought he'd try and squeeze past the parked cars his side as well and it was so tight that i scraped the kerb....wounded!!


 [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Sorry to hear that Charlie Id be gutted to, now you'll have to find someone that knows how they were done in the first place to keep them the same, they do look stunning as they are ............but get some proper tyres on them :lol:


----------



## ian222

country boy said:


> f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif] Took the shortcut through that village and was picking my way through that tight bit,noparked cars on my side so i had right of way but a w**ker in a Merc ML thought he'd try and squeeze past the parked cars his side as well and it was so tight that i scraped the kerb....wounded!!


Gutted for ya fella.

Thanks very much to Charlie and Steve for the day, shame about the lack of time for the guys to get down the strip, bloody santa pod officials. Thanks again to Charlie for giving me 'Charlies choice' award i was very surprised and chuffed. Cheers


----------



## Charlie

Thanks so much to all of you who made the effort to clean/prep your cars and get up so early on a cold wintry Sunday morning and support the event. I can't thank all of you enough for your participation.

Considering that we had 0 rain the whole day, it was a real shame that the running was delayed, but I think everyone got a run or two at the very least - despite the rather tricky conditions on track.

Over 30 TT's turned up and I think in fact I counted 34 at one point which as I said is possibly the biggest collection of TT's in one place apart from the annual evenTT 

It is always a gamble running an event like this in January and thanks to everyone who supported that gamble and made the day what it was, I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with some old homies and quite a few of the GNC showed up - word up bitches  as well as meeting some of the new faces (Phillipa you won quote of the day with "I got smoked by a Corsa" - which let's face it is worse than my Focus embarassment and I won't let you forget it :lol: :lol: , pm me your address for your trophy.

I was shocked and delighted to win car of the day!!!! I think it must have been sympathy votes for the bra    

Please can anyone who ran up the strip send me their times as I was only able to hand out the 1st places for AAA and AA due to everyone trying (quite rightly) to cram in as many runs as possible.

Well done to Shell for scooping 2 trophies, your obvious delight at winning was worth the effort of organising the day alone 

Thanks to those of you who helped me put up and take down the gazebo, it was very much appreciated.

Thanks to the TT Shop for bringing along their TTRS, I hope the clutch is ok 

Thanks to EVO for coming along, sorry I didn't get an opportunity to say hello.

Thanks to Sav,Trev and Phillipa for bringing muffins, biscuits, water, gas burners and all the other bits - very generous and much appreciated.

Thanks Rob (Dooka) for taking time out of building your new unit to come down and support the day offering advice to anyone that needed it on detailing - you are a massive hom, but I luvs ya 

Apologies to Syd for stealing his thunder presenting the best paint Trophy and prize, as you could probably tell I was a little flustered    thanks for the very generous donation of the wax, again very much appreciated.

Please can anyone that took pics/vids please send them to me so that I can submit them with the article which I will be writing with Steve for the absoluTTe magazine - [email protected].

Thanks again to everyone who came, it makes the effort and stress very much worthwhile and heres to making it a bigger and better event next year.

Charlie/Charlene

ps - Really nice to meet you Rob, thanks very much for coming along and it was great chatting to you.

Charlie - [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Time for a refurb dude as Matt says 

Charlene


----------



## Hark

As above thanks for arranging it all. Not your fault that it didn't go to plan.

I left at 2.40ish as I'd had enough. Did anyone get to run after that or not?


----------



## Charlie

ian222 said:


> Thanks very much to Charlie and Steve for the day, shame about the lack of time for the guys to get down the strip, bloody santa pod officials. Thanks again to Charlie for giving me 'Charlies choice' award i was very surprised and chuffed. Cheers


Pleasure mate, I have always really liked your car and the point of the Steve's and Charlie's choice trophies was for us to give them out to those two people that we just gut feeling wanted to 

I think the fact that a Honda S200 got written off the previous weekend made them a little more nervous :-(

Matt- yes it seemed to speed up a bit the later it got and there were a lot more runs from what I could see 

Charlie


----------



## Vtec Abuser

Nice turn out guys and i'm amazed most of you stayed as long as you did, considering the shocking state of the track and ridiculous organisation by the Santa Pod staff.... AGAIN!!! [smiley=argue.gif] 
I went to get a refund about 3pm after only having one run up to that point (21.3 @ 54mph :lol: ) when the track was an absolute joke..
It did get better though and towards the end of the day I managed a PB of 12.9 @ 114mph out of the trusty German hatchback..  
Sorry I didn't speak to many of you, was to busy wanting to puch a member of the Santa Pod staff.. :evil:


----------



## ian222

Vtec Abuser said:


> Nice turn out guys and i'm amazed most of you stayed as long as you did, considering the shocking state of the track and ridiculous organisation by the Santa Pod staff.... AGAIN!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
> I went to get a refund about 3pm after only having one run up to that point (21.3 @ 54mph :lol: ) when the track was an absolute joke..
> It did get better though and towards the end of the day I managed a PB of 12.9 @ 114mph out of the trusty German hatchback..
> Sorry I didn't speak to many of you, was to busy wanting to puch a member of the Santa Pod staff.. :evil:


Good time there mate, what power you got for those times?


----------



## y3putt

Charlie/Steve...

Thanks for organising a fantastic day....

I wasn't bothered about the delay in proceedings as i got chance to walk round and meet everyone.. 

great bunch of people and some fantastic looking and specced cars...

Thanks again.. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Mark.. 

Charlie...sorry to hear about your wheels mate.. poxy Merc drivers.. :evil:


----------



## v800mjh

A big thanks for sorting the day/meet out and arranging everything, especially Charlie and Steve!!!!

I didn't actually speak to anyone from here I dont think, or if I did it wasn't when they were standing by their cars so I wouldnt have a clue who it was :? I didn't know who was who and felt too unknown to just approach a crowd and get involved lol.. Only my first attended meet though so it's a start I guess.

Some lovely cars, took a few pics and vids of TTs going up the stip on my phone and camera, so hopefully when I uplaod them at least half will be decent  Didn't even get to inspect Steve beast, or see it go up the strip 

Shame about the delays and hours of waiting though!!!! Got a little boring after 3 hours and not seeing one car go up the strip, but what can you do when it's out of your control.. Just had to wait for those tractors to finish by sleeping in my mates car and getting told off by the officials for attempting doghnuts up the top, oopsie :S

I completely forgot to hand back in my voting card with my choices for the awards, was desperately trying to get some strip runs in before it got too late and also missed the awards being handed out!!

I'll send you all my pics and vids Charlie (to that email) tomorrow hopefully if i can upload them all tonight and compress etc.. I managed to get 3 runs in, all three beating my best time last time I came. 14.6, 14.7 and 14.8, so was a bit chuffed with that seeing as I'm completely standard.

Cheers, Martin.


----------



## audiaddict

Hi Charlene it was nice to meet you and your other half. Thanks for the tea & biscuits on a bitterly cold day at Santa Pod. Shame about the lack of track time caused by the less than efficient Santa Pod team. I will look forward to seeing you all at another event where I will probably be known as Michaela. Well done to all trophy winners. Thanks again for a good day


----------



## Vtec Abuser

ian222 said:


> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice turn out guys and i'm amazed most of you stayed as long as you did, considering the shocking state of the track and ridiculous organisation by the Santa Pod staff.... AGAIN!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
> I went to get a refund about 3pm after only having one run up to that point (21.3 @ 54mph :lol: ) when the track was an absolute joke..
> It did get better though and towards the end of the day I managed a PB of 12.9 @ 114mph out of the trusty German hatchback..
> Sorry I didn't speak to many of you, was to busy wanting to puch a member of the Santa Pod staff.. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Good time there mate, what power you got for those times?
Click to expand...

Around 350 mark mate..

Mods..
EVOMS Intake,
Milltek TBE,
Autotech HPFP
Revo Stage 2+


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, just to keep all informed that I think my cutting out issue has been resolved.
I'm pretty sure the OB2 connector has a problem cos when my liquid is plugged in. ie this morning when it was cutting out regularly. On the way home I left the liquid disconnected and had no issues at all.
I am slightly happy. YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEE

Martin.. Next time, hug me..
Stef


----------



## TT51

Thanks guys another good day even with the limited track action.

My boys both enjoyed themselves again I hardly saw one of them all day he ended up as pit crew for one of the looney motorbikes. Those nutters have got truely humungous g-nads to attemp going up an ice strip :lol:

Well done to all those who took their TT up the strip it looked very challenging especially for the big turbo people 

Neil


----------



## Matt B

Big thanks to Charlie and Steve for organising a great day. Despite the cold weather and the organisers on/off antics we had a great day and was definitely bitten by the bug. 
Bit disappointed with the Pod tbh as I only got to do 2 runs (360 mile round trip for less than 30 seconds lol). Also a little disappointed with my times as I got well and truly hammered by Dave Cov in a stage 2 TT :? but the car didn't miss a beat all day so cant complain.
Some interesting info off my two runs, one with esp on (car cut the power big time with the light flashing like crazy) taking me 2.48 seconds to get to 60ft [smiley=baby.gif] so I turned it off for the 2nd run and I just couldnt put the power down, spinning away it took me 2.73 to do the same distance [smiley=argue.gif] . 
Rachel and I took a couple of pics and I will get them up sometime this week.

Finally a big thanks to Mr Collier for awarding me the Steve's choice award - I feel honoured mate  
I can tell people I got it for my reaction time of 0.181 lol.
Once again thanks guys


----------



## T3RBO

country boy said:


> f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bollocks or what!!

Gutted I didn't get to see many of our TT's run but good weekend all in all


----------



## shell

Home and settled after an awesome day :mrgreen:

Absolutly shattered to be fair but throughly enjoyed my self today and to make my year AMAZING!! I won 2 trophies which i am over the moon with, thank you everyone who voted for my pride and joy!

Thank you Steve and Charlie for your fantastic organisation and fabulous day!

Great to meet new faces too

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you...............................SERIOUSLY Thank you :lol:

Roll on next year :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## TTRS_500

Was a enjoyable day even though the track was a mess.

Some impressive machinery tamed by the slippery track lol.

Does anyone know what the TT shops best time or terminal speed was?


----------



## GiddersTT

country boy said:


> f***ing kerbed one of my rims on the way home [smiley=bigcry.gif] Took the shortcut through that village and was picking my way through that tight bit,noparked cars on my side so i had right of way but a w**ker in a Merc ML thought he'd try and squeeze past the parked cars his side as well and it was so tight that i scraped the kerb....wounded!!


Ouch,sorry to hear that mate


----------



## GiddersTT

Thanks to Charlie and Steve for organising it,was nice to meet some new people as im a newbie and dont know many of you,was a good day despite the weather


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Matt B said:


> I can tell people I got it for my reaction time of 0.181 lol.
> Once again thanks guys


LOL I got a 0.1755 Reaction, Still with a 14.8040 though... bit bland to say the least... :roll: i blame the driver not the car !!

ah well lots more RWYB's to go this year... next time i'll pray for better grip, (front tyres have finally had it, there was about 2mm to markers and now markers are reached) so winter wheels on the front tonight before bed, and new rubber arranged for the summer wheels tomoz me thinks !!!

Was a great day, Bloody cold by the end of it, and the faffing about with the blower was abit annoying... but 3 runs managed so not all bad, Got some cracking pics from the pro's too !!!

Even with the shoddy times i left smiling, so big thanks to Charlie and steve. oh and steve sorry to see ya never made it onto the track... hope all is well with the beast, and it really does look well !!!


----------



## L33JSA

As Shell says - we had an awesome but tiring day - 360mile round trip.

Bit gutted about the track conditions - but I'll be honest here & say that I think Santa Pod did the right thing for being overly cautious as it was slippy at the top end of the strip which did make it dangerous for the big power runners - that said I did even feel it in Shells TT when I went up there.

Only managed to get a couple of runs in on the strip, the best being a 14.7 @ 95mph.

Good to meet new faces and have a catch up with the regulars.

Thank you to everyone that voted for Shells car, as you can probably tell she is over the moon - made washing her car when we got there all worthwile.

Got lots of pics - anywhere imparticular you'd like me to post them??

1 point I think that should be made is that perhaps Coupes & Roadsters perhaps should run in different classes for next year bearing in mind the weigh penalty they carry - just a thought anyway.

Until next time.

Lee


----------



## L33JSA

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i blame the driver not the car !!!


I know.....not even your fancy shoes helped you!!! LOL :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Lee


----------



## shane jess

i felt sorry for all the TTs today after a poor show by the staff at santa pod, how could they realise how bad the strip was after it was to late really, im sure they could test it before everyone turned up and run the jet heaters up and down before we had to watch an ed30 slip and slide all the way up the strip. anyway it didnt spoil the day completely sorry i didnt introduce myself i would feel a little arrogant with being a newbie, i was in the white A3 black edition, i didnt run after seeing the strip in such bad condition, to be honest at the end of the day it is january, but after saying that i have a slight bitter taste in my mouth that santa pod could have done better. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT51

TTRS_500 said:


> Was a enjoyable day even though the track was a mess.
> 
> Some impressive machinery tamed by the slippery track lol.
> 
> Does anyone know what the TT shops best time or terminal speed was?


I think it was 13.1 or 13.2 I believe


----------



## Vtec Abuser

shane jess said:


> i felt sorry for all the TTs today after a poor show by the staff at santa pod, how could they realise how bad the strip was after it was to late really, im sure they could test it before everyone turned up and run the jet heaters up and down before we had to watch an ed30 slip and slide all the way up the strip. anyway it didnt spoil the day completely sorry i didnt introduce myself i would feel a little arrogant with being a newbie, i was in the white A3 black edition, i didnt run after seeing the strip in such bad condition, to be honest at the end of the day it is january, but after saying that i have a slight bitter taste in my mouth that santa pod could have done better. [smiley=book2.gif]


Totally agree mate.. :wink: Glad my demonstration saved you £25  
I did actually try and get my money back after that and was told that I couldn't as I had done one run....  Kind of glad I didn't now..  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bp_jtWD ... r_embedded

But at the time I was ready to swing for her.. :evil:


----------



## stevebeechTA

Sounds like a good day was had by all  , I was working unfortunately  (although I do love my job) so I will hopefully get to the next one


----------



## jeules0

Longish journey and an even longer wait for the action to start, but still an enjoyable day, so thanks to Charlie and Steve, and all who were involved with the organizing.

Great to meet everyone!

Chris


----------



## ttrev21

A big thank you to Charlie and Steve for another great day out at Santa Pod. Well done guys I know a lot of time and effort went into it.

Next year can we have it a few degrees hotter please 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TTsline02

Another thanks to Charlie & Steve for organising a great day!


----------



## DAVECOV

Huge thanks to Charlie And Steve for a Fantastic Event Again!!!!

Obviously i had big problems getting my power down along with the big turbo guy's :roll:

But Happy to Beat last years Class winning time with a 13.8 on a Sh77y track 

maybe spring time could a good calll next year??

Stiil got 3 runs in I guess on a really busy day you would be lucky to do much more? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Revo seemed to Rule the day 4 me But it may be down to the driver :roll:

Just 4 the record Powertech Induction, Blue flame Exhaust with 120 Cell Cat, Forge front mounted intercooler,
Revo Stage 2 Map Set up by Ben last week At there're new headquarters in Daventry
Boost 9 timming 6 No correction factors
Oh and a 17st Driver 
Extra weight Gave me the Grip :lol:

PS. Revo are building a brand new 100K 4 wheel drive Rolling road in Daventry Soon...

You can't beat the adrenaline rush when your on the Strip....Love It.....Mid life crisis maybe :lol:

Thanxs again to Charlie and Steve...Well Done Both!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Dave.


----------



## VSPURS

Firstly, cheers to Charlie and Steve for organising the day! Shame about the time it took to get the track open!

Saying that, even when it was open, it certainly didn't do me any favours at all! I've not known my car lose so much traction in every gear! Sideways virtually all the way to the line!

Dave, your 13.8 is absolutely exceptional! I bet you didn't back off in every gear, lol!

It was a great day catching up with everyone although I am looking forward to better conditions for my next go.


----------



## Hark

That's an excellent time Dave.


----------



## TT51

Nice one Dave well done for your win mate with a great time.

And thanks for the test drive your car feels right on the money 

Neil


----------



## v800mjh

stevecollier said:


> Martin.. Next time, hug me..
> Stef


Hahahahahaha..

A few pics from my phone, videos didn't come out that well because of my FREEZING hands shaking like a b*tch!!

Was also thinking, might be a bit of fun to update that old pod spreadsheet with all the times that people achieved?

Martin.


----------



## Charlie

Steve and I had a little chat last night and we are considering what to do for the next event we run - the reason for choosing January is that 1 it worked well for us last year and 2 we hoped as long as it didn't rain it would still be nice and quiet so that everyone could get as many runs in as they wanted.

I am really disappointed that the strip was in such a bad state as considering there was 0 rain, I would have thought it would have dried out naturally within a few hours :? :?

The difficulty with this sort of event is that being England, we could choose a Sunday in August and still have it washed out due to rain; the other thing is that when it is a nice hot sunny day = turbos are less efficient and the queues can take well over 2 hours, so you may only get 1/2 runs and be sat in your car the rest of the time.

We will mull over a few options that we have briefly discussed and it may even be something completely new and unrelated to Santa Pod 

A summer event may well be on the cards, but we will be careful to make sure we don't clash with anything already arranged.

If you got a taste for the adrenaline and buzz of a bit of competition and action on the "track" then have a look at this event which I have arranged for February 26th - there are still a few places spare - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188313

Thanks again to everyone who came 

Charlie


----------



## v800mjh

What about a 1 mile drag strip? I've heard there is one around the Midlands area but no idea where..

Martin


----------



## Charlie

v800mjh said:


> What about a 1 mile drag strip? I've heard there is one around the Midlands area but no idea where..
> 
> Martin


We would still face the same concerns over the weather buddy and we would like to try and do something where the weather does not dictate the success or otherwise of the day quite so much. Keep the suggestions coming though as we haven't chosen anything yet 

Charlie


----------



## brittan

May be worth seeing how much it would cost to hire Bruntingthorpe for a VMax style event.

However any outdoor event requiring decent grip between tyre and tarmac will be compromised by weather of the less clement variety. Luck of the draw - or not. :?


----------



## TTRS_500

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4......Achieved 1/4
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13)
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ A............6.3........15.1
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?..[email protected]116mph
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18..
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.....Blue.......221......2WD.........6.9............15
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
53) NILESONG.........(Erol)............................................Probably Spectator
54) TT Shop...........(Dave).......MK2.......2.5......Green......?............AAA.........3.5...........12.5.. 8)
55) CHADTT...........(Phil)........MK1.......3.2......Silver........Probably Spectator
56) shane jess........(Shane)......A3.TDi...2.0......Black.......190..........2WD.........7.............15
57) Veyrog.............(Andy).......MK1......1.8......Black........300.........AA...........6..............14


----------



## Charlie

brittan said:


> May be worth seeing how much it would cost to hire Bruntingthorpe for a VMax style event.
> 
> However any outdoor event requiring decent grip between tyre and tarmac will be compromised by weather of the less clement variety. Luck of the draw - or not. :?


Funny you should say that Brian as that was something that came up yesterday too, I was told by someone that he had paid £55 for an hour and had free reign. He did then say if it cost £1500 odd with 30 people attending it would be £50, that would probably necessitate taking payment well in advance to be able to pay to book it.

I will be looking into it as an option to see if it is feasible or not.

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

12th or 26th of MARCH looks good for another run... Think i'll be going to one of those, if anyone fancies it !!! by the website it looks like it should be quietish of the lot before the bussy may period kicks off...

ANY TAKERS ???


----------



## Nilesong

It was good day Charlie if a bit nippy! - thanks again for getting it all together.

Must do it again sometime soon! I'm gonna run on the next one! 8)


----------



## VSPURS

This was my experience of yesterday:


----------



## swfblade

God dammit. Why dont I check the events forum very often.. would have loved to have come to this! 

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Vtec Abuser

For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..  
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011

Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Vtec Abuser said:


> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..


SAV IS THE LEADING TT ON THE LEADER BOARD !!!! WOOOO GO SAV !!!!! 6th place matey !!! (bet some people wish they had numbers now :lol: :lol: )

and for those who haven't seen the dedicated pics thread, i thought i'd post them here:-


----------



## v800mjh

what's that Castrol challenge thing about? How do you put your times up on there?

Nice pics tony, is there any other threads lying around with pictures from this event? Was hoping someone might have got a decent picture of me going down the strip 

Cheers, Martin


----------



## v800mjh

TTRS_500 said:


> Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4......Achieved 1/4
> 1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
> 2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
> 3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man
> 4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
> 5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
> 6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
> 7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
> 8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
> 9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
> 10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
> 11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
> 12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
> 13)
> 14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13
> 15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
> 16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0
> 17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
> 18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
> 19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
> 20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
> 21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
> 22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
> 23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ [email protected]
> 24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
> 25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
> 26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
> 27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
> 28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?..[email protected]116mph
> 29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
> 30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
> 31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
> 32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18..
> 33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
> 34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
> 35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
> 36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
> 37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
> 38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
> 39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
> 40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
> 41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
> 42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
> 43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9
> 44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3
> 45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
> 46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
> 47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
> 48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
> 49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
> 50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
> 51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.....Blue.......221......2WD.........6.9............15
> 52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
> 53) NILESONG.........(Erol)............................................Probably Spectator
> 54) TT Shop...........(Dave).......MK2.......2.5......Green......?............AAA.........3.5...........12.5.. 8)
> 55) CHADTT...........(Phil)........MK1.......3.2......Silver........Probably Spectator
> 56) shane jess........(Shane)......A3.TDi...2.0......Black.......190..........2WD.........7.............15
> 57) Veyrog.............(Andy).......MK1......1.8......Black........300.........AA...........6..............14


----------



## T3RBO

brittan said:


> any outdoor event requiring decent grip between tyre and tarmac will be compromised by weather of the less clement variety


What about a Scalextric day like they have at Donington 

http://www.scalextric.com/news/2010/2/1 ... -23rd-may/


----------



## SAVTT240

*CHARLIE & STEVE,*

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] AMAZING EVENT -   ALWAYS FUN [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

As for feeling dissapointed - Noooooooo Wayyyyyyy was it your fault, thats all down to the POD & its lack of organisation !!

I'M sure i can speak for others in to say that both off you have excelled yourselves & its always so well organised due to the hard work both of you put into each event you do - how many other events have you been to where there's 40 ish TT's turn up ? Apart from the main ttoc event obviously - MASSIVE WELL DONE & LOOKING FORWARD TO WHATEVER YOU BOTH ARRANGE NEXT.....   

As for Bruntingthorpe ace idea, just let me know when you want the payment, i'm coming   

SAV....


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> 12th or 26th of MARCH looks good for another run... Think i'll be going to one of those, if anyone fancies it !!! by the website it looks like it should be quietish of the lot before the bussy may period kicks off...
> 
> ANY TAKERS ???


TONY

You must have read my mind :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was thinking exactly the same, i even txt vspurs & davecov about it last nite  & there both up for it again  
I was thinking either;
SAT 12th March
SUN 1st May

OR BOTH (i'm probably going to go to both anyway) [smiley=gossip.gif]  

Lets call it a ''gathering'' , if you want just start a post to say we are going & whoever is interested is welcome along as well ? 
What do you reckon ?

SAV..


----------



## Vtec Abuser

Username................Name......Car....Engine....Colour....Est BHP....Class....Est 60....Est 1/4......Achieved 1/4
1) Charlie...............(Charlie)...MK1.....1.8.........Red........255..........AA........6.5........14.5
2) stevecollier.........(Steve)....MK1......V6.........Blue........520+.......AAA.......4.5........12
3) dooka.................(Rob).......VW......Van........Grey.......The Detailer Man
4) Bikerz.................(Sheldon)........................................Probably Spectator
5) Vspurs................(Steve)....MK1.....2.0.........Silver......557.5......AAA........4.5........11.5
6) country boy.........(Charlie)..MK5 Golf Gti......Black........250.......2WD........7..........15
7) markypoo............(Mark).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA............6........14
8.) sixdoublesix........(Simon)...MK2....V6...........Black.......247........A............5.7........14
9) Hark....................(Matt).BMW.Z4M.3.2.........Grey........338........A............5.0........13.5
10) caney................(Steve)....MK1...1.8?.........Silver.......470......AAA..........4.7........12.3
11) SAVTT240..........(Sav).......MK1....1.8..........Black.......260.......AA...........6.5........14.5
12) Davecov............(Dave).....MK1....1.8..........Black........260.......AA...........6.5.......14.5
13)
14) davidevovi........(David)......EVO....2.0..........Blue........400........A.............5.........13
15) DazTTC.............(Daz)........MK1....1.8.........Silver........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
16) GrahamsTT.......(Graham)...MK1...1.8.........Silver........265........AA...........5.5.......14.0
17) McKenzie..........(Daniel).....MK2... 2.0.........Blue........ 247.......2WD ........5.9.......14
18) davyrest...........(Davy)......MK1....1.8.........Green........260........AA...........6.5......14.5
19) K10mbd............(Kim)........MK1....1.8.........Silver.........260........AA...........6.5.......14.5
20) Mr K10mbd........(Brett).........................................Probably spectator
21) richieshore........(Richie).....MK2....2.0........White.......208......2WD.........5.9.........14
22) TT51.................(Nelly).......MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
23) V800mjh...........(Martin).....MK1....V6.........Black........247........ [email protected]
24) Gidders............(Paul)........MK1....V6.........Silver........247.........A...........6.3........15.1
25) Chubby Twiglet.(Phil)........Ford Esc Est......?.............RWD.....2WD..........6.5.......14.5
26) TT Char............(Charlie).....?.......?..............?...........Probably spectator
27) jim mc..............(Jim).........MK1....1.8........Silver........260........AA.............6.5.......14.5
28) TTRS_500.........(Jason).....MK2....RS..........?..[email protected]116mph
29) T3RBO..............(Rob).............................................Probably Spectator
30) Matt P..............(Matt)........MK1....1.8.........Blue........260........AA...........6.5........14.5
31) terrorTTwin......(Johnny)....MK1.....1.8.........?.............260........AA..........6.5........14.5
32) Tony rigby.........(Tony)......MK1.....1.8.........Blue........282........AA..........6.5.........18..
33) bigsyd..............(Syd).........MK2....2.0.........Blue........300........AA...........6...........14
34) TTsline02..........(Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
35) ian222..............(Ian).........MK1.....1.8........Black........260........AA..........6.5........14.5
36) MattB.............. (Matt).......MK1.....1.8........Black........333........AAA.........5.7.........13.6
37) Ell....................(Elliot).......MK1.....3.2........Silver........250.........A...........6.3........14.9
38) LuTTon.............(Nick).Vaux Zaf.VXR.2.0.........?.........236..........A...........7.2........15.8
39) jeules0.............(Chris)......MK1.....1.8.......Merlin.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
40) Gizmox.............(Sam)........MK1....1.8.......Black........400........AAA..........5.0........13
41) Spen................(Spen).......MK1.....1.8.......Silver.......260........AA...........6.5........14.5
42) PeTTe-N...........(Pete).... ...MK1.....3.2.......Red.........250.........A...........6.6..........14.5
43) Vtec Abuser.......(Ben)...Golf.MK5...2.0.......White......350.......AAA........5.0..........12.9............12.9 @ 114mph
44) diveratt............(Kevin)......Mk1.....1.8.......Grey........250ish.....AA.........6.1..........14.3
45) jon-phillips........(Jon).........MK1.....1.8.......Black.......225..........A..........6.5...........16
46) Shell..........(Shell + Lee)....MK1.....1.8.......Purple.....251..........AA........6.5...........14.5
47) IWEM...............(Ian)..........MK1.....3.2.......Blue.........247..........A.........6.5..........14.5
48) trev21.............(trev).........MK2......2.0.......Silver.......272.........A...........5.6..........14
49) S16LAD.............(Si)...........MK1......1.8.......Blue.......252.........AA...........6.5..........14.5
50) y3putt.............(Mark)........MK1.......1.8......Silver.....240..........A...........6.5............14.5
51) Adam.............(Adam)..Ford Focus ST.2.5.....Blue.......221......2WD.........6.9............15
52) gar1.s.............(Gary)........MK1.......3.2.......Black......247.........A............6.5...........14.5
53) NILESONG.........(Erol)............................................Probably Spectator
54) TT Shop...........(Dave).......MK2.......2.5......Green......?............AAA.........3.5...........12.5.. 8)
55) CHADTT...........(Phil)........MK1.......3.2......Silver........Probably Spectator
56) shane jess........(Shane)......A3.TDi...2.0......Black.......190..........2WD.........7.............15
57) Veyrog.............(Andy).......MK1......1.8......Black........300.........AA...........6..............14


----------



## bigsyd

Just a few cars  hmmmmmmmm :? video link not working ohhhhhhh look at me mr IT nerd


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well done Charlie for organising the event, some really nice TT's there this year!

Appologies for heading home early, had to pick up a new car for the missus.. I will be at the next one and will be putting it up the strip for sure!


----------



## PeTTe-N

Big thanks to Charlene n Stef for organising yesterday, if only Santa Pods organisation had been of the same calibre. Great to see a large turnout of TT's, many of whom travelled a fair old distance. Gutted for Steve, having to leave him on the hard-shoulder - a real shame after all that time, money and effort that you never got to run it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Good to see that you might have now solved the issue.

My first "meet" but didn't really get to speak to anyone as I spent all my time queueing for my two runs, both of which were a real disappointment to me - 14.9738, 90.88mph being my best of the two, though I guess kicking the passenger out could have saved me a tenth :lol:

Congrats to all who won trophies, especially Shell by the sound of it, didn't get to inspect your car as I disappeared before the prize giving, so only voted on what I saw. What were the 2? Best car, paint, wheels or interior?? EDIT: OK, just seen your pics in the other thread, I'm guessing Stance and Wheels and looks like you got the wax aswell for the paint???

Congrats to Ben (Vtec Abuser) on the 12.9 and leading the street challenge and also to Dave on a spanking 13.8, you better get registered for the Street Challenge if your going back this year.



Charlie said:


> Phillipa you won quote of the day with "I got smoked by a Corsa" - which let's face it is worse than my Focus embarassment and I won't let you forget it :lol: :lol:


I'm welling up Charlene, my first TTrophy, such an honour. :-* I must find somewhere special for it ..... like the downstairs loo  :lol: :lol: :lol: Just to put it in perspective (ahem, excuse coming up) that Corsa is 7th on the street challenge list ... 0.0022 behind Sav and Adam who came along with me in the Focus ST is 21st on the list, whilst I'm 16th :wink: :roll:

Cracking day, apart from the cold. Looks like I need to get modding now for next year, induction, full exhaust system and a re-map..... Might shave me another tenth next year, maybe two if I go on a diet! [smiley=book2.gif]

Just need to get my vagcom up and running first, she sounded rough as fook when I got back last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTRS_500




----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Well done Charlie for organising the event, some really nice TT's there this year!
> 
> Appologies for heading home early, had to pick up a new car for the missus.. I will be at the next one and will be putting it up the strip for sure!


Cheers Si, good to see you and Debbie again  that little test drive the other week has really got me thinking 



PeTTe-N said:


> I'm welling up Charlene, my first TTrophy, such an honour. :-* I must find somewhere special for it ..... like the downstairs loo  :lol: :lol: :lol: Just to put it in perspective (ahem, excuse coming up) that Corsa is 7th on the street challenge list ... 0.0022 behind Sav and Adam who came along with me in the Focus ST is 21st on the list, whilst I'm 16th :wink: :roll:


Well once you have wiped away your girly tears please can you pm me your address and I will get it sent out to you in the next few days  Good to meet another member of the GNC too 

Charlene


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Charlie for organising the event, some really nice TT's there this year!
> 
> Appologies for heading home early, had to pick up a new car for the missus.. I will be at the next one and will be putting it up the strip for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Si, good to see you and Debbie again  that little test drive the other week has really got me thinking
Click to expand...

Have got a few weeks to check out that noise and some tyres coming next week so homefully it clears it, feel free to drop me a PM if you ever want to have a play about in the TT and really check it out before you consider another one.

Least you now have a shiny RS badge to go with one!! Oh yeah I got some pics of my calipers, gonna post them on the other thread.. wait till you see how bad they were but seems most MK2 have the same issue.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Next pod Outing !!!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=191015


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Charlie for organising the event, some really nice TT's there this year!
> 
> Appologies for heading home early, had to pick up a new car for the missus.. I will be at the next one and will be putting it up the strip for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Si, good to see you and Debbie again  that little test drive the other week has really got me thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have got a few weeks to check out that noise and some tyres coming next week so homefully it clears it, feel free to drop me a PM if you ever want to have a play about in the TT and really check it out before you consider another one.
> 
> Least you now have a shiny RS badge to go with one!! Oh yeah I got some pics of my calipers, gonna post them on the other thread.. wait till you see how bad they were but seems most MK2 have the same issue.
Click to expand...

Sounds good buddy, maybe we should do a mini meet on a Saturday morning again  there are a few MK'ites on here - we could do timed runs around that little bit we had a blast on  then head over the road to Furzton Lake for a beer 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

Sounds good with me! Just hope were not just all doing laps in my TT lol!

Oh and I spoke to that tyre lady so just waiting on prices but ty for the heads up


----------



## Wak

Vtec Abuser said:


> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..


Well done Sav, youve done us proud! 8)


----------



## Matt B

Wak said:


> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Sav, youve done us proud! 8)
Click to expand...

Nice one for re-posting the link Wak. I never checked it out the first time as I was gutted about the poor times I got. Then I just noticed I beat Vspurs :roll: so technically I was the quickest stage 3 TT lolololololol (and by that I mean mk1)

Ok Steve I know its bollocks but give me my moment of fun [smiley=gossip.gif]

Even if the K04 lot battered us


----------



## SAVTT240

Wak said:


> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Sav, youve done us proud! 8)
Click to expand...

WAK & MORGAN,

Its you both i should be thanking for my Safe map that i now know i can push to the limit & feel there is more i can get from it.

The track was poor & no excuses but i did'nt go full on on the start line as for 1 the clutch is still quite new & 2 was sooooo slippery when i tried it just seemed to bounce  

So am very pleased with bettering my time & am hoping to improve it in march.

Thanks again VAGCHECK......

SAV...


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Sav, youve done us proud! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one for re-posting the link Wak. I never checked it out the first time as I was gutted about the poor times I got. Then I just noticed I beat Vspurs :roll: so technically I was the quickest stage 3 TT lolololololol (and by that I mean mk1)
> 
> Ok Steve I know its bollocks but give me my moment of fun [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Even if the K04 lot battered us
Click to expand...

I realised that too and it also means you need this trophy and insurance discount voucher that that Charlie gave me! I'll post them up to you! :roll:


----------



## SAVTT240

Matt B said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec Abuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with CC numbers who resistered for the Castrol Challenge... The table has been updated..
> http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2011.ph ... F01%2F2011
> 
> Some nice times there chaps considering the hideous conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Sav, youve done us proud! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one for re-posting the link Wak. I never checked it out the first time as I was gutted about the poor times I got. Then I just noticed I beat Vspurs :roll: so technically I was the quickest stage 3 TT lolololololol (and by that I mean mk1)
> 
> Ok Steve I know its bollocks but give me my moment of fun [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Even if the K04 lot battered us
Click to expand...

WELL DONE MATT   

You went up against the big, big boys & showed them how it's done, excellent.... :lol: :lol: 
Nice AAA class winner....


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> I realised that too and it also means you need this trophy and insurance discount voucher that that Charlie gave me! I'll post them up to you! :roll:


Cheers Steve

Its a really bizarre set of circumstances as we both had times that were well slower than the cars with much less power. 
Still its the best chance of me ever winning this class with you having too much power and Steve and Sam not even bothering :roll: 
Yay well done me

As for the insurance discount voucher, some of the other forum sponsors and insurance providers refuse to quote if you have a Liverpool postcode :x so I will find out if its any good to me first lol


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realised that too and it also means you need this trophy and insurance discount voucher that that Charlie gave me! I'll post them up to you! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve
> 
> Its a really bizarre set of circumstances as we both had times that were well slower than the cars with much less power.
> Still its the best chance of me ever winning this class with you having too much power and Steve and Sam not even bothering :roll:
> Yay well done me
> 
> As for the insurance discount voucher, some of the other forum sponsors and insurance providers refuse to quote if you have a Liverpool postcode :x so I will find out if its any good to me first lol
Click to expand...

Well done Matt, your the man on this ocassion, will be nursing mine for a little while and then its show time, maybe GTI but depends if im back earlier.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Yeah it was odd... the more powerful the car the slower the time... did make me chuckle... to be honest it was just good to get some runs under my belt in the TT...

Hense why we are going back in march (12th) just for some kicks and to get some more pod times under my belt.. then hopefully will be ready to shine in feb...

Has anyone else checked their inner CV joints? my boot has blown and greece is everywhere.. i know it was fine on the sat so it could have only happened at the pod... (my money is on run 2)


----------



## SAVTT240

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Yeah it was odd... the more powerful the car the slower the time... did make me chuckle... to be honest it was just good to get some runs under my belt in the TT...
> 
> Hense why we are going back in march (12th) just for some kicks and to get some more pod times under my belt.. then hopefully will be ready to shine in feb...
> 
> Has anyone else checked their inner CV joints? my boot has blown and greece is everywhere.. i know it was fine on the sat so it could have only happened at the pod... (my money is on run 2)


Checked my CV's all good, must be because there QS ones :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Did you see the pics you wanted on the other thread of the Neuspeed ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SAVTT240 said:


> Checked my CV's all good, must be because there QS ones :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Just checked and they are exactly the same part number... so nothing special about them either SAV :lol: :lol: :lol:



SAVTT240 said:


> Did you see the pics you wanted on the other thread of the Neuspeed ?


Yeah mate, thought yours looked further over towards the wing on sunday but it isn't it's the same as mine... i'm abit gutted now as i've just seen a pic of matt's filter and it's BLUE !!! i want it !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe the V6 has better CV boots..you lot nick everything else.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240

Where did he get a blue Neuspeed from Tony ??

Where did you see the pic??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

it's not neuspeed he's got the badger5 TIP and the pics are up on there... fitting and rolling road on tuesday (3"TIP)


----------

